
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (September 2014) - whoishiring
Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords INTERN, REMOTE, or VISA if the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome. Feel free to post any job that may interest HN readers from executive assistant to machine learning expert to CTO.<p>Please do not post recruiting firms or job boards.
======
speek
Weft - [http://weft.io](http://weft.io) \- Cambridge/Boston, MA (office is in
central sq.)

    
    
       ===========================
       ====== What we do =========
       ===========================
    

We're the single source of truth in logistics data -- we track every boat on
the water, every plane in the sky, and every truck on the ground so that we
can know everything that's going on in the logistics world. We do a lot of
analysis and optimization, too.

We’re working in the largest, least sexy, most invisible industry in the world
— 90% of everything has been on a ship at one point in time.

The problem -> To try to decrease costs, carries have been increasing the size
of container ships. The only problem there is that as container ships get
larger, the variability in the global supply chain goes up (e.g. a large ship
being late causes a headache to more people than a small one).

How we fix it -> We track every ship on the water and run a bunch of analysis
on our data sets so that we can help our customers smooth out the rough edges.
(One company we're working with spends 6.5 mil every month on “late fees”
because of these rough edges).

    
    
       ===========================
       ===== How we do it ========
       ===========================
    

Web/data stack -> clojure + postgres/cassandra/redis/rabbit + ruby on rails +
hadoop/EMR (we’re a SOA shop)

Mobile -> iOS, android in the near term

Algorithms -> a dizzying mixture of oldschool and newschool techniques ;-)

    
    
       ===========================
       ====== And the rest =======
       ===========================
    

We've got some very interesting partners and customers (ranging from CPG
companies and telcos to enterprise software providers to regional and
international logistics companies). We also have some top tier investors
(a16z, atlas)!

Looking for help on frontend and data science sides! (also looking for
experimentalists for fun hedge fund stuff)

If this sounds interesting, please shoot me an email at marc@weft.io!

------
metajack
Mozilla Research - Video Codec Engineer - Remote or one of the global offices

The Internet needs a royalty free video codec appropriate for universal
deployment with no gatekeepers. Creating a better video codec is a difficult
task, and creating one with unencumbered technology is even harder. We've
achieved that goal for audio with Opus, but video is still dominated by
royalty bearing codecs like H.264.

We're looking for a Senior Research Engineer to join us building Daala, a
next-next generation video codec being developed by Mozilla Research in
conjunction with the Xiph.Org Foundation. Daala uses lapped transforms,
overlapped-block motion compensation, frequency-domain prediction, gain-shape
(perceptual) vector quantization, , and non-binary arithmetic coding to
achieve superior performance.

If you like low level code, numeric programming, signal processing,
algorithms, or machine learning, you'd probably enjoy working on Daala.

More details and to apply: [https://careers.mozilla.org/en-
US/position/oNOsZfwM](https://careers.mozilla.org/en-US/position/oNOsZfwM)

------
buf
Shortcut (www.shortcutapp.com) London, San Francisco - Ruby / Android / iOS

Hi I'm Buf, one of the founders at Shortcut. Shortcut is all about making live
event concessions better. $50B goes through concessions every year. No one
knows who spends this money. We want to give this data to the venue while at
the same time make life easier for the attendee.

Shortcut is founded by early employees of Eventbrite and Uber. We allow
attendees at live events to order food/drink/merchandise from their phone.
They can then have it delivered to them or pick it up via a fast lane.

We have just completed the Techstars program and raised a seed round (which is
not public until late September).

This is mainly a Rails job, but there would be portions of Android / iOS once
in a while.

Tasks:

    
    
      * Lead by example – by writing good code, talking about good code, and then drinking beers with the team to celebrate all the good code everyone wrote
      * Design and development of new product features and enhancements
      * Know what technologies are out there in case you need to use them
      * Periodically teach your co-workers all the great stuff you learned via tech talks, brown bags, blogs or open source
    

Requirements:

    
    
      * You ideally have Ruby on Rails experience with at least working knowledge of Android.
      * You want to work in a startup (a.k.a. a place that works hard and plays hard)
      * You feel comforted when you write a good unit test
      * You must have a Bachelor’s knowledge level of computer science via education or experience
      * You know when to use Postgres/Mysql vs Mongodb/Redis
      * You understand the full stack (servers, RoR, javascript/css/html)
    
    

Shoot me an email at buford@shortcutapp.com

------
mattybrennan
Civis Analytics -
[http://www.civisanalytics.com/apply](http://www.civisanalytics.com/apply) \-
Washington, DC and Chicago, IL - Engineers, Data Scientists, and Customer
Engagement

At Civis Analytics, we are a community of engineers, statisticians, data
scientists, and organizers and we are looking to add to our growing team. We
are looking for individuals from a diversity of backgrounds with demonstrated
quantitative and problem-solving skills. We value creativity, hard work and
excellence.

We are smart, fun, and a little bit weird. Does this sound like you?

------
katiemthom
Thumbtack - San Francisco

Thumbtack helps people accomplish personal projects central to their lives by
introducing them to qualified and available professionals. Thumbtack can help
you remodel your kitchen, get photographs taken at your wedding, or teach your
kid how to play the piano. We work hard to empower small business owners
nationwide to grow their businesses.

Thumbtack's core values are 1) help locally, scale globally, 2) obsess over
our customers, and 3) improve relentlessly. We look for people who have raw
talent and drive, work well with others, are motivated to improve, and are
personable and intellectually curious.

Our engineering team is a lean 15 people, and supports the larger Thumbtack
team of 500. We work in a beautiful office in SoMa, eat family-style meals
cooked by our in-house chefs, study CS theory together, build robots, brew
beer, and provide annual stipends for self-improvement. We offer competitive
salary and equity along with great health insurance and a flexible vacation
policy.

We're hiring software engineers with the following kinds of expertise:

    
    
      * Front-end
      * Back-end
      * Site reliability / DevOps
      * Analytics and big data
      * Statistics
      * Data science
      * Android
      * iOS
    

[http://www.thumbtack.com/jobs](http://www.thumbtack.com/jobs)

[http://www.thumbtack.com/engineering](http://www.thumbtack.com/engineering)

[http://www.forbes.com/sites/ryanmac/2014/08/20/thumbtack-
loc...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/ryanmac/2014/08/20/thumbtack-local-
services-100-million-belly-dancers/)

H1-B and interns welcome

Please contact kthomas @ thumbtack for more information.

------
Peroni
Lyst Ltd - London, UK - [http://lyst.com/careers](http://lyst.com/careers)

Lyst is a leading fashion marketplace - we partner with the world’s top
fashion brands and stores to provide people with a personalised way to
discover and shop for fashion online. From launch in 2011, Lyst is growing
quickly and already generates tens of millions of dollars in sales for the
hundreds of brands, retailers and publishers it partners with around the
world. Lyst is backed by a range of all-star of investors including Accel
(Facebook, Spotify), DFJ (Skype), and those behind Oscar de la Renta, Smythson
and Tory Burch.

Behind the scenes we're python & machine learning fanatics.

You may remember us from these posts:

Image Background Removal:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7340818](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7340818)

Color Detection:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7353102](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7353102)

Bayesian A/B Testing:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7815419](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7815419)

OpenRoss – fast, scalable, on-demand image resizer:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7931744](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7931744)

We're actively looking for talented people across the business. We mainly need
Front & Back-end engineers, QA/SDET/Developer in Test and Data Scientists to
work full-time, on-site in our London HQ.

Dev Blog: [http://developers.lyst.com/](http://developers.lyst.com/)

Contact me directly if you are interested in finding out more: steve@ly.st

------
courtewing
Engine Yard - Fulltime, REMOTE

Frontend Engineer

We're one of the oldest PaaS's out there, with support for
PHP/Ruby/Java/node.js and both AWS and Azure. Earlier this year we launched a
brand new user experience from the ground-up -- a new website and a completely
new client-side interface. As a Frontend Engineer, you'd be working primarily
on the latter.

The UI is written using angular.js served up by a lightweight node.js api
proxy server. We use jasmin/protractor/selenium for our tests and only accept
green builds via travis to be merged to master. Through our "eybot" on
slackhq, we deploy stable code to production multiple times a day.

The UX engineering team at Engine Yard consists of 3 UI designers and 4
engineers (including myself). We're spread out across 8 timezones (Dublin
through San Francisco), so experience working in a distributed team is key.

You'll get:

    
    
        * Competitive salary
        * Full medical, dental and vision benefits
        * 25 paid days off per year
        * 401(k)
        * We take care of your phone bill
        * Paid travel to conferences
    

Must haves:

    
    
        * A passion for writing great software to solve real problems for real people
        * Demonstrated experience building complex client-side applications in
          JavaScript, preferably with angular.js
        * Experience working in a distributed team
        * The strong belief that a feature isn't finished until it's tested and, where
          appropriate, documented
        * A fantastic sense of sarcasm
        * Ability to travel occasionally (at least once or twice a year)
        * Somewhere between UTC and UTC-8
    

Great to have:

    
    
        * Thorough understanding of git
        * Experience building REST apis
        * Experience with multiple languages (and an understanding of their tradeoffs)
        * Experience with agile development
        * Previously worked at a startup
    

If you're interested, shoot me your info at cewing@engineyard.com.

------
nickpinkston
___ _ ___ _ ___ _ __ PLETHORA __ _ ___ _ ___ _

[http://Plethora.io](http://Plethora.io)

We're building the future of manufacturing to make hardware as easy as
software.

Our customers can make parts (starting with CNC milling) using our robotic
factory as easy as AWS - fully automatically.

We're well funded from top investors, generating revenue w/ growth, team of
17, lots of fun/hard problems, and located in San Fran's Dogpatch district.

LOOKING FOR:

++ Computational Geometry / Applied Math

++ Robotics / Mechatronics (Software / Hardware)

++ C# devs w/ deep COM-Interop experience

Languages: C/C++, C# (CAD lives in Windows), Python, Javascript

Profile: [https://angel.co/plethora](https://angel.co/plethora)

Email me (the founder): nick@plethora.io

Also happy to answer any questions below!

------
patrickyeon
San Francisco - Planet Labs - INTERN/REMOTE/VISA all OK

At Planet Labs we create and manage a constellation of 3U cubesats (30x10x10
cm) with the goal of imaging the entire Earth, every day. As an engineer, you
can touch on spacecraft design, optics, communications, image processing,
operations/optimization, GIS, and a bunch more. I'm a EE and I'm currently
working on groundstation hardware, but there is a lot of work to go around
that will push you beyond just web development.

Come build real hardware that will then be sent to space!
[https://www.planet.com/join-our-team/](https://www.planet.com/join-our-team/)

Feel free to reach out to me directly: patrick@ you can guess the domain.

~~~
akshaydixi
Hi.I had applied a few weeks back but didn't get any response. Do I just
consider my status as rejected?

~~~
patrickyeon
Sorry about that, I sure hope we're not just dropping applicants on the floor.
If you email me directly with your name and position you applied for, I'll
personally ask and get back to you about where you are in the process.

------
twog
FanJam - [http://fanjam.com](http://fanjam.com) \- Haskell Engineer Remote OR
in Chattanooga, TN

Do you love sports & programming? At FanJam, we're building a new kind of
fantasy basketball game on web and mobile. Were a small team with backgrounds
in startups, consulting, and venture capital. Our team shares a love for
either sports or haskell, but we all share a common love for building the best
work place.

In this role, you'd be mostly working on our backend in Haskell, developing
core components, features and infrastructure. We're looking for people
experienced in building large software projects in a functional programming
paradigm. You write clean code using a modular approach. You care about things
like good API design, know what REST is and how to use its principles (and
when not to).

We invest in our people, and team build through whiskey, basketball games, and
hack weeks. We keep the fridge stocked, stay as transparent as possible, and
will buy whatever resources you need to keep learning (books, screencasts,
etc) We're still a small team, so this is a great opportunity to have a big
impact on the product and our culture. We're looking for people with a passion
for their work with high standards. Ideal candidates have a demonstrated
experience hacking stuff; code samples are best (GitHub, a personal
website/blog, previous projects are all great).

Skills were looking for

• Proven experience in Haskell or other functional programming languages.

• Familiarity with Javascript is a big plus, since that means you can handle
our client-side too when necessary.

• Being able to get things done and to ship code.

• Experience with large code bases and structuring code in a modular way.

• Affinity with the web, browsers and new web technologies.

• Familiarity with basic development tools: you know your way around git,
bash, grep and sed. You're not afraid to write a shell script to automate some
stuff.

• Have a good sense of humor and leave your ego at the door

• A desire to get better every day

Interested? Contact me toni (at) fanjam.com

------
philly76ers
Philadelphia 76ers - Philadelphia, PA

We are looking to build our analytics and technology staff by finding talented
people who can help us in a number of different areas: data acquisition and
management, data analysis, software development and more. Employees will be
working in basketball operations, helping to deliver insights and create
applications that go directly to the GM, coaches and scouts.

If you're passionate about basketball and have technical skills that you think
could help an NBA team in any way, please send us an email:
bballopsjobs@sixers.com

------
raleec
Novetta - [http://novetta.com](http://novetta.com) \- Washington DC area
Looking for Javascript/UI engineers with a DOD "Secret" Clearance.

We are seeking a talented Javascript Front End Developer to work on cutting
edge projects and be part of a team of dedicated professionals solving our
customers’ most challenging problems.

Good candidates will have knowledge of leading edge web development practices
and an insatiable curiosity. Better candidates will be willing to experiment
with the latest web technologies to deliver all stages of front-end
development- from mock-ups to completed web pages, widgets, and templates.

This inspired, self-directed individual will excel in a collaborative Agile
environment, work tirelessly to identify user interface needs, design and
communicate conceptual solutions, collaborate and refine strategies,
incorporate best-practices and new innovations through Javascript, CSS, and
HTML5.

Skills:

    
    
      * Great sense of design and product
    
      * Experience building apps powered by REST APIs
    
      * Experience with Agile methodologies
    
      * Strong desire to learn and grow as a developer
    
      * Excellent knowledge of HTML5, Javascript(ES5 and ES6), CSS (LESS / Sass), and Git
    
      * Experience with MVC Javascript frameworks like AngularJS
    
      * MEAN Stack Experience

~~~
raleec
Sorry, I can be reached directly@ rcook@company domain...

And we can/will upgrade your clearance to TS/SCI

------
brendan_gill
OpenSignal - London, UK (Full time, permanent)

At OpenSignal we're using mobile apps to tap into the smart phones we're all
carrying around with us to build up global crowdsourced sensor networks. Our
first [1] is for wireless signal where we are building a global database on
the coverage and performance of wireless networks (both mobile + WiFi) on a
scale that has never before been possible. Our second sensor network is
WeatherSignal [2], which uses the barometers, thermometers and hygrometers on
smart phones to crowdsource weather data and we have already published a
scientific paper [3] showing the potential of this approach. If the concept of
crowdsourced sensor networks appeals to you too then please get in touch. We
are hiring for all manner of different roles right not (backend, frontend,
UX/UI & data science) but most of all we are just looking for smart, like
minded people rather than people with specific, existing skills.

More info: [http://opensignal.com/jobs/](http://opensignal.com/jobs/) Email
us: join@opensignal.com

[1] OpenSignal App:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.staircase3...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.staircase3.opensignal)
[2] WeatherSignal App:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.opensignal...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.opensignal.weathersignal)
[3] Battery Temperature/Weather correlation:
[http://opensignal.com/reports/battery-temperature-
weather/](http://opensignal.com/reports/battery-temperature-weather/)

------
sshrinivasan
Vancouver, BC, Canada (Full stack software developer)

Zymeworks Inc. is a Canadian computational biotechnology company that is
developing predictive computational technology for optimizing protein
therapeutics. We combine high performance computing, visualization and data
exploration tools with leading edge molecular simulation algorithms to build a
complete suite of molecular modeling applications geared towards engineering
better drugs for cancer and autoimmune diseases. We are looking for a talented
full-stack software developer to join our team of developers and scientists to
design, build and expand ZymeVault, our in-house laboratory information
management suite.

Responsibilities

    
    
      • Developing our data acquisition, processing, analysis, and visualization capabilities.  
      • Creating and evolving front-end web applications and their supporting back-end APIs and operational infrastructure.
      • Actively coordinating with our R&D teams to find areas of inefficiencies in data processes, and designing and implementing solutions in conjunction with the software development team.
      • Integrating and maintaining the developed software as part of the entire computational platform.
      • Experimenting with new technologies and practices that can be integrated within our organization.
    

Required Qualifications

    
    
      • A Bachelor’s degree in Computing Science, Engineering, or equivalent. 
      • Proven experience developing and maintaining web applications, their supporting back-end services and associated infrastructure.
      • Ability to deliver rapid, iterative prototypes from initial ideas, and a drive for software development  excellence through peer code reviews, automated testing, and systematic deployments.
      • Fluency in English, spoken and written.
    

Our Platform

Our software platform is built upon the following technologies:

    
    
      • JavaScript, including AngularJS, D3 etc.
      • Python
      • PostgreSQL
      • Go (for server development)
    

Candidates should have an interest in working with some of them, and are
encouraged to bring in their own insights and experiences to improve our
software platform.

To discover more about Zymeworks Inc, please visit our website at
www.zymeworks.com. If you are interested in applying for this position, please
email your curriculum vitae and cover letter to careers.1287@zymeworks.com.

------
bostik
Smarkets, London, UK. We're hiring Software Engineers. Python, Erlang, Web-UI
and Mobile. Sorry, no remote.

Smarkets is a modern betting exchange with significantly lower transaction
fees than the competition. We're a well-funded company with a small, agile
development team, and our platform has handled over £600 million of bets since
launching in 2010. Smarkets has been featured in publications such as Wired,
The Wall Street Journal and TechCrunch and was recently selected as part of
the Startups 100.

We are taking on the big players in the betting industry with the lean startup
playbook. We think the commission charged by such players is too high,
spelling for opportunity to do better.

We're building a reliable, low-latency, highly concurrent betting exchange
based on trading exchange designs. We're also building a fast, modern web
interface to allow for a smoother experience. Servicing our users is top
priority. Whether you want to work on the trading exchange or the frontend,
you'll be solving real and challenging problems - from scaling to optimising
python to handling near real-time design constraints.

The Smarkets platform is written predominantly on Python and Erlang, and
relies heavily on asynchronous programming techniques. We use REST where we
can. Life at Smarkets circles around version control, configuration management
and automated testing. We can, and do, deploy to production several times a
day.

Our software stack is built around Linux, Vagrant, Flask, Eventlet, Postgres,
RabbitMQ, Git and Chef - but we are not resistant to change as needed.

For all our jobs, visit
[http://info.smarkets.com/about/jobs/](http://info.smarkets.com/about/jobs/)

------
asb
LowRISC - Cambridge, UK [http://www.lowrisc.org](http://www.lowrisc.org) (no
remote positions at this time)

About us: We are a non-profit project to create a fully open-source SoC using
the RISC-V instruction set architecture. We intend to reach volume silicon
manufacture and to produce low-cost development boards. There is substantially
more information at our website
[http://www.lowrisc.org](http://www.lowrisc.org)

We are currently advertising for two positions at the Research Assistant or
Senior Research Assistant level.
[http://www.jobs.cam.ac.uk/job/4665/](http://www.jobs.cam.ac.uk/job/4665/)

The candidate should have a good understanding of computer architecture and
also have practical experience in one or more of the following: ASIC
implementation and simulation tools, low-power design, hardware description
languages (e.g. SystemVerilog), FPGAs and processor design. Knowledge of
computer security and system-on-a-chip architectures is also desirable.
Specialists in the area of memory interface design are also sought.

------
dgurock
Gurock, www.gurock.com - remote/world-wide - HQ in Berlin, Germany

About Us

===================================

We are a small & successful bootstrapped software company from Germany and
build popular web-based applications for software teams. We have been in
business since 2004 and many thousands of teams, both small and large, use our
products. We are hiring for different positions, but our main focus right now
is on hiring a technical support engineer to help us support our TestRail
customers as well as account engineers to help us demo/sell our products.

Those are not typical support and sales roles though, as our products and
customers are very technical (they are software dev/testing teams), so both
positions are quite challenging.

Job Openings

===================================

Technical Support Engineer: [http://www.gurock.com/about/jobs/support-
engineer/](http://www.gurock.com/about/jobs/support-engineer/)

Account Engineer: [http://www.gurock.com/about/jobs/account-
engineer/](http://www.gurock.com/about/jobs/account-engineer/)

Product Evangelist: [http://www.gurock.com/about/jobs/product-
evangelist/](http://www.gurock.com/about/jobs/product-evangelist/)

DevOps Engineer: [http://www.gurock.com/about/jobs/devops-
engineer/](http://www.gurock.com/about/jobs/devops-engineer/)

Software Developer: [http://www.gurock.com/about/jobs/software-
developer/](http://www.gurock.com/about/jobs/software-developer/)

------
AdamGibbins
London, UK (remote considered) -- TIM Group (previously youDevise). Systems
Administrator / "DevOps" Engineer.

We're looking for someone passionate about refining and perfecting the way our
SaaS web applications are deployed and managed.

Our traffic is very low volume, but high value - this gives us significant
amounts of flexibility to perfect our environment which high volume sites are
unable to compete with. We are not high frequency, nor significantly low
latency thus have less constraints and more approaches available to us. We aim
to push the boundaries of infrastructure architecture, deployment and of
continuous integration and delivery.

Technologies include: Linux, JVMs, Ruby, Puppet, MCollective, Logstash,
ElasticSearch, Graphite, KVM, IPVS, RabbitMQ, MySQL.

Full job spec available here: [http://timgroup.com/careers/linux-systems-
adminstrator-devop...](http://timgroup.com/careers/linux-systems-adminstrator-
devops-engineer-london)

Please feel free to email/IRC/tweet me with any enquiries.

------
nickbaum
StoryWorth ([https://www.storyworth.com](https://www.storyworth.com))
FULLTIME, SF, YC-funded

I'm building the core team at StoryWorth and hiring for three roles:

* Marketing and Partnerships lead. I’m looking for someone who can think creatively about our customer acquisition strategy then be highly analytical about executing on it.

* iOS Engineer. You’ll be responsible for building our mobile app from scratch, working closely with me on the design and with our web engineer on the backend. Prior experience building an iOS app is required.

* Full-stack Web Engineer. You’ll be taking over the core engineering of the site from me, scaling it as we grow and implementing major new features. You need to be comfortable with Python, HTML and CSS. Bonus points if you have an interest in design.

StoryWorth makes it easy for people to privately record their family stories.
Each week, we email our customers a question about their life, for example
“What do you remember about your grandmother?” or “Tell me about the day you
got engaged”. All they have to do is reply with a story, either by email or by
phone. We save their stories and share them privately with their family.

We have a launched product with paying customers across the country who love
our service. This is an opportunity to be part of the core team that is going
to help every family in the world record their story for generations to come.

You're a good fit for these roles if you crave a ton of responsibility on a
small team. If you're the kind of person who learns by doing, you'll be
learning faster than ever before. All roles require 3-5 years of experience.

If you're interested, I'd be happy to tell you more. Email your resume to
nick@storyworth.com, I can't wait to hear from you!

------
OmarIsmail
Streak (YC S11) - San Francisco - No Remote, Full Time

Streak.com (YC S11) is hiring full time frontend engineers. We’re a small and
nimble company working on email for businesses. At Streak, you’ll be able to:

\- work on incredibly challenging front end infrastructure. We’re a
sophisticated web app built on top of the most sophisticated web app out there
- Gmail. We’re also planning on exposing our Gmail infrastructure to 3rd
parties so you can help build a platform to build apps on top of Gmail.

\- work on a product that people use everyday for 28% of their day.

Obviously:

\- Great compensation and real ownership (both equity and over the product)

\- We’ll make your life easier. Our benefits package is amazing

\- We’re well funded by great silicon valley investors and are profitable

Our requirements:

\- you love working hard, not just for financial rewards, but for the
opportunity to grow personally

\- you are intellectually curious

\- you live (or want to move) to SF and are authorized to work here

We’d love to hear from you at frontend@streak.com, please send us samples of
anything you’ve built.

------
samchop
MediaFire is hiring!

Developer/Designer Positions | The Woodlands, TX (We're located just north of
Houston.)

[http://www.mediafire.com/about/jobs.php](http://www.mediafire.com/about/jobs.php)

If you apply, say you heard about the position from Samantha. :) I'm a ux
designer trying to rally up some new members for our crew, and we're trying
see which outlets are most effective. For more info, you're welcome to email
me: samantha.gobert(at)mediafire.com

We're looking for the following:

    
    
      * Android App Engineer
    
      * iOS App Engineer
    
      * Backend PHP Developer
    
      * Multi-platform Debug Engineer
    

MediaFire provides cloud storage solutions across web, mobile, and desktop
platforms. Our small Texas team of 30-something is responsible for products
that reach a userbase of almost 40 million. Come join us as we work on new
products that revolutionize the way people use the cloud!

Our office is very laid back, with free food, weekly Friday lunch outings
around town, and pingpong tournaments. Most employees work in an open office
environment where we strive to keep communication transparent and free-
flowing, with plenty of "break-out" rooms available if you wish to work in
private for a while.

A few of our perks:

    
    
      * Flexible schedule (you can work 4 days a week if you want!)
    
      * State of the art dual-monitor setup with OS platform of your choosing
    
      * Competitive pay
    
      * 401K, dental, medical, personal insurance, etc
    
      * Did I mention free food? 
    

[http://www.mediafire.com/about/jobs.php](http://www.mediafire.com/about/jobs.php)

We're currently on the lookout for a UX Designer as well, though the job
posting isn't online yet. Feel free to email me at
samantha.gobert(at)mediafire.com for more info about the designer position or
any of the others listed above.

~~~
arenaninja
This is right up my alley. Applying, thanks!

------
annaloew
[http://giantswarm.io/](http://giantswarm.io/) +++ Cologne, Germany Simple
Service Orchestration, built for developers.

We are currently looking for new team members (m/f) who want to join the
swarm:

* Software Engineer * DevOps Engineer * UX Designer

Still very early so not much information up yet but get a small glimpse by
visiting our [https://coderwall.com/team/giant-
swarm](https://coderwall.com/team/giant-swarm)

Meanwhile we are happy to hear from you. Please send questions and or relevant
profiles to anna@giantswarm.io

------
AnSavvides
London, UK - EDITD
[http://editd.com/jobs/engineering/](http://editd.com/jobs/engineering/) or
email jobs@editd.com

Currently hiring for Engineering, Data science and DevOps positions, and our
stack is primarily Python & JavaScript, with a wide variety of frameworks like
Django/Flask and Backbone/Marionette/d3/react. js to keep things interesting.
We're an established startup, focused on doing important things for the fourth
biggest industry in the world (fashion), helping them reduce waste and be more
efficient. We have a beautiful web app, used every day by hundreds of people
at ASOS, Gilt Groupe, Target, Gap and more. Our office is large and sociable,
with people having lunch together every day and beer, wine, cheese and snacks
in the office every Friday, as well as team days out.

Our engineering team is made up of some really clever people, solving diverse
and interesting problems on a daily basis, like image analysis, big data
visualisation and many others. We love good practices like extensive testing
and continuous integration, and enjoy giving back to the community, so open
source contributions are highly encouraged.

Half of the team has actually found and joined us through HN “who’s hiring”,
so don't hesitate to get in touch, we're always happy to meet new people! If
you want to talk to me directly, feel free to drop me an e-mail at
andreas@editd.com :)

------
aknosis
Phoenix (Mesa), AZ - PHP Developer - Remote available

Socious is looking for a full-time PHP Developer, to work in our headquarters
office working on our online community software product.

Actual job postings and resume submission:
[http://socious.com/jobs](http://socious.com/jobs)

About Socious: Founded in 2002, Socious offers the industry’s most complete
online community software to large and mid-sized businesses, associations, and
user groups. The Socious platform includes private social networking, customer
communication tools, advanced segmentation, forums, collaboration tools, and a
full mobile platform to help organizations increase sales, retention, and
member engagement.

Benefits: * Socious covers the full cost of employee health and dental
insurance. * Additional dependents and family coverage optional and at cost to
employee. * Employee eligible to participate in 401k plan immediately. *
Socious will match contributions at a rate of 100% of the first 3% of salary
and 50% of the next 2% of salary. All matching is vested immediately. *
Employees accrue 8 hours of time off per month (12 days per year). This time
may be used for either sicks days or vacation. At any time an employee may
borrow up to 40 hours of future accruable paid time off. * Socious observes 7
paid holidays each year (New Yeas Day, Memorial Day, Fourth of July, Labor
Day, Thanksgiving Thursday and Friday, and Christmas Day.

------
matm
Heap (YC W13) - Software Engineer - San Francisco or Remote

[https://heapanalytics.com/jobs](https://heapanalytics.com/jobs)

=== What's Heap? ===

Heap is taking a new approach to web and iOS analytics: just capture
everything. Whereas other analytics tools require you to define events
upfront, Heap lets you run instant, retroactive analytics without writing
code.

=== The Role ===

Your creativity and intelligence are much more important to us than your
experience with our stack. We're eager to meet all types of engineers,
regardless of where you live or what tools you use day-to-day.

We’d like to get to know you if:

* You enjoy teaching yourself whatever is necessary to build something.

* You plow through obstacles.

* You’ve written 10,000 lines of code that look really embarrassing in retrospect.

* You’ve written 10,000 lines of good code since then.

* You communicate ideas with clarity and precision.

* You make decisions with a preference for empiricism and measurement.

* You like fruit, sunshine, and bad jokes.

Our stack is Node + Redis + Postgres + Backbone + D3. Some things we're
working on:

* Data capture. We’re integrating with more clients and frameworks, including Android, AngularJS, and Backbone.js, all with virtually no performance overhead or integration cost.

* Real-time infrastructure. We support an expressive set of queries that allow our users to slice and dice the data in arbitrary ways. The results need to come back with sub-second latencies and reflect up-to-the-minute data.

* Data visualization. Simple pre-generated graphs just don't cut it. There's an enormous number of ways to organize the data. Existing tools only scratch the surface.

Heap was in Y Combinator’s W13 batch. Soon after, we raised a $2M seed round
from Ron Conway, Ram Shriram, Sam Altman, Garry Tan, Alexis Ohanian, Harj
Taggar, and others.

We work in SF but are absolutely open to remote engineers. Email us at
jobs@heapanalytics.com with reasons as to why you'd make a great fit.

------
jeromebridge
Java Developer Needed Penn Assurance Software -
[http://www.pennassurancesoftware.com](http://www.pennassurancesoftware.com)
\- Media, Pa

====================== Company ====================== Penn Assurance Software,
LLC (PAS) is a strong technical and business consulting group. Our staff has
over 30 years of experience with insurance policy administration software with
combined experience at AdminServer, Oracle, and Genworth, and also consulted
for companies such as Nationwide, Western United Life Assurance (WULA), ING,
Merrill Lynch, MetLife, AIG, and AXIS Capital.

Penn Assurance offers flexible working hours and a friendly team environment.
We foster a supportive work experience by encouraging collaboration and
knowledge sharing between team members. Penn Assurance embraces and pursues
diversity in the technology world.

====================== Job Description ====================== 1\. Evaluate
requirements and provide potential implementations to the business along with
costs and risks associated with each potential solution. 2\. Design and
implement integration message flow between systems to support business
requirements for Insurance Administration System. 3\. Participate in all
phases of SDLC such as analyze requirements, design implementation, develop,
deployment, test, and production support.

If interest e-mail at hr@pennassurancesoftware.com

------
estitesc
Teespring (YC 13) - Seeking Engineering Thought Leaders Senior level
Ruby/Front-end/JavaScript/DevOps openings San Francisco (no remote - offering
relocation assistance)

1 in 100 people in the USA now own one of our products. Join our team and help
us reach double digits.

We are a small (-10 strong) engineering team that is changing the way people
bring ideas to the market. In our first 2.5 years, we’ve shipped millions of
products, provided a living for hundreds of our amazing users, and even had
the privilege of watching a few of those users become millionaires through our
platform.

Who we are: We’re an ecommerce platform that’s growing like crazy, and we’re
just getting started. We obsess over our customers, and dream of a world where
everyone can unleash their inner entrepreneur.

Things we care about: - Average product feedback score 9/10, - 9/10 customers
say they would recommend our products Who we are looking for: We’re hiring
incredibly talented, passionate people. Our biggest need (in a senior
capacity) is full-stack, front-end, and dev ops engineers (we’re a Ruby shop),
but we’re hiring across the board for the right people. Even if you’re not
sure you’re ready for the next opportunity, get in touch and let’s have a
conversation!

[http://bit.ly/K6VLPu](http://bit.ly/K6VLPu)
[http://bit.ly/1k3jMpt](http://bit.ly/1k3jMpt)

Email ashley.hearn@teespring.com w/ resume to learn more

------
roobeast
Trulia -
[http://www.trulia.com/about/careers/Engineering](http://www.trulia.com/about/careers/Engineering)
\- Downtown San Francisco, CA

TL;DR if you know complex data processing
(hadoop/spark/cassandra/hbase/etc...) or you have a bunch of solid java and
sql experience and want to learn this newer stuff please apply to our Senior
Software Engineer, Core Data Pipeline position

Why join Trulia? Engineering gets respect!

We use the phrase 'we're a tech company that does Real Estate' to emphasize
how important engineering is to the company. Engineering is the department
that drives our apps, tools, data, and interfaces forward. This attitude comes
not only from the Engineers, but from our CEO and our senior management team.
They believe in us, and understand how critical engineering is to Trulia’s
success.

We have awesome problems to solve: The housing market provides a fantastic
blend of problems. We need creative people to help us combine the data about
every address in America with the soft side of helping people find a home that
makes them feel safe, happy, and comfortable.

Stability is wonderful: We're that rare company that holds the culture of its
startup roots, while blending in the sanity of a regular work schedule with an
emphasis on work/life/family balance. It’s like this because we worked hard to
make it this way.

------
lamby
Thread.com (YC S12) - Software engineer who loves product (Python/Django)
London, England. [https://www.thread.com/jobs](https://www.thread.com/jobs)

We're a startup trying to reinvent retail so men can dress well without being
subject to the horrors of the high street or having to trawl through millions
of items online. We do this using a combination of powerful algorithms and
human stylists.

You'd be joining a small, highly technical team with a ton of startup
experience (the founders have started and sold 2 companies before). You'll be
one of the first technical hires and get to build and own huge parts of the
product and work on the core algorithms.

One of our ancillary goals is to build one of the best engineering cultures
anywhere, and we'd love you to help us do that. We launched in October and
user and revenue numbers are scaling extremely quickly. We're backed by a
collection of the top investors from London and Silicon Valley as well as Y
Combinator.

We're especially interested in people who are interested in founding their own
startup one day. We view working at Thread as a founder bootcamp where you'll
learn about all parts of starting and growing a startup.

Want to learn more? Check out
[https://www.thread.com/jobs](https://www.thread.com/jobs) and you can see
some of our code at [http://dev.thread.com/](http://dev.thread.com/)

Thanks!

------
scottaj2
Atomic Object - Developer - Detroit, Ann Arbor, Grand Rapids MI
(atomicobject.com)

The Right Fit: We don't care so much about your specific technology
background. We're much more interested to know that you learn quickly, are
disciplined in your work, and have already demonstrated interest and aptitude
by having become proficient in a variety of languages and tools. We look for
people who are passionate about development, who program in their free time,
who are continually uncovering new things, and who enjoy sharing them.

A Variety of Technologies: At Atomic, it's not uncommon for someone to move
from developing a new web site in Ruby to creating an internal application in
.NET to building a mobile application in Objective-C or Java. We're passionate
about quality and owning our clients' mission, so we select the best tools for
the job.

A Broader Mindset: Atomic is a consultancy. As such, you'll be empowered and
expected to interact directly with clients every day. You'll need to become
comfortable and effective at understanding and discussing business goals,
budgets, and timelines with clients. Additionally, you'll help market our
services in a variety of ways including presenting at conferences,
contributing to our shared company blog, networking within our client's
organizations and among your peers, and expending your creative energies in
ways we will not attempt to predict.

Interested in working for us? Send us an email to get the conversation
started. We'd love to talk with you. jobs@atomicobject.com

------
britman
Quill (London, UK) - passionate, delivery focused software engineers required
(Ruby experience preferred but not essential)!!!

Quill has developed a tried and tested, market-leading Platform to manage the
workflows, quality control and content distribution of its global content
creator Network. We want to accelerate its development, including opening it
up on a “Software as a Service” (SaaS/white label) basis for some of our
larger clients, who want to build an internal content production capability.

We have a lot of exciting features we want to develop, and we’re looking for a
number of (Ruby) software engineers to help meet our roadmap and speed up the
global roll out of the Quill Platform. We’re a start-up (3 years old), and
that means a fast-paced environment, an agile tech team who are constantly
finding pragmatic solutions to ever-changing problems, and continually
learning new skills.

Backed by a strong team of digital investors, Quill has recently secured an
additional £5m investment that will accelerate its international expansion,
advance the SaaS rollout of the Quill Platform and consolidate its position as
the UK’s content marketing leader. Quill has been named one of Britain’s 50
most exciting and disruptive businesses as part of the 2014 Everline Future
50.

It's an exciting time to join (so exciting in fact I'm joining as CTO!!!) so
if you're passionate about building great software and want to have a major
impact on the business get in touch - andybritcliffe AT quillcontent.com. No
agencies please we've got a PSL - thanks.

------
Axsuul
Upkeep - Los Angeles, CA
[https://www.tryupkeep.com](https://www.tryupkeep.com) \- REMOTE

We are a home services startup that's been in business since 2012 with a
technology platform that matches cleaning professionals to those who need
their place cleaned. We're profitable, growing rapidly, and currently service
5 major cities within the United States. Our team is entirely distributed and
remote so we make heavy use of Asana, Slack, and other web applications to
keep our operations organized and efficient. Come join us on our mission to
making home services both easy and affordable!

# Ruby on Rails

We are looking for a long-term senior Ruby on Rails developer (at least 2
years experience) that can get things done, take ownership of features, and
come up with scalable solutions to challenging problems. Our product is used
by thousands of customers every month so the impact is real.

You'll need to be awesome with these technologies:

    
    
      - Ruby on Rails  
      - JavaScript/jQuery  
      - HTML/CSS  
      - PostgreSQL  
      - RSpec  
      - Git
    

It would be great if you've also worked with:

    
    
      - Chef
      - Vagrant
    

Please email the following to jobs@tryupkeep.com:

    
    
      - Describe a Rails project which you worked on that you are most proud of
      - How many hours a week you can commit
      - A link to your GitHub profile

~~~
Axsuul
Or you can use our jobs page @
[https://www.tryupkeep.com/jobs](https://www.tryupkeep.com/jobs)

------
thirdusername
Software Engineer - Singapore

Media Pop has been building websites, web apps and mobile apps in Singapore
over the last couple of years and we’re looking to expand our team. We’re a
group of technically strong full stack developed that primarily work with
Python/Django, node.js and Cordova (in that order) on a modern development
stack.

Our projects are weeks to months long and together span the full range of
modern web development.

We utilize and you will pickup:

    
    
      * Django, with a plethora of modern tools available to us like Django 
        rest framework, South and Celery and much more.
      * Continuous integration
      * Unit tests
      * AWS with linux servers running Ubuntu.
      * Git/GitHub
      * Responsive designs
      * Phonegap/Cordova
      * Just about anything that relates to HTML5, javascript and css.
      * Dozens of API's to Facebook, Instagram and other places.
    

Initially your responsibilities will be to support our currently ongoing and
maintained projects. Over time you will accumulate projects where you'll be
the point person by virtue of having done the work last or being the original
developer.

It's our goal to nurture any candidate into a full fledged full stack
developer that can confidently execute on projects, as well as assist our
accounts people and clients in their needs. You'll be given as much
responsibility and experience as you're interested take on.

We are willing to solve a visa for the right candidate.

Contact me at kit@mediapop.co

------
_br
BloomReach - Mountain View, California

H1B, Intern, Full-time all welcome! Remote is possible.

Apply at [http://bloomreach.com/careers](http://bloomreach.com/careers) or
send an email to dGFsZW50QGJsb29tcmVhY2guY29t and mention Hacker News.

BloomReach helps online businesses get their high quality and relevant content
found by their consumers. Our big data marketing applications provide
personalized discovery to visitors between devices and across channels. We've
raised $41M from Bain Capital, NEA and Lightspeed.

Our services just came in #9 in this year's Entrepreneur's 100 Brilliant
Companies:

[http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/233887](http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/233887)

Check them out at [http://bloomreach.com/what-we-
do/](http://bloomreach.com/what-we-do/)

We have open positions in Engineering (we could still definitely use a few
more Frontend Engineers), Data Science, Sales, Marketing, Finance, and Product
and Engagement Management. If you don't find a position that interests you,
fill out a generic application and let us know what you want to work on- we're
just looking for smart, talented people to help us continue making BloomReach
an amazing place to work.

For engineering positions, if you can also send at least one cool piece of
code, or a link to something you’ve built, or a hack that you’re proud of,
we’d love to see it!

------
jonbischke
Entelo - San Francisco (SOMA), CA - Full-time -
[http://www.entelo.com/](http://www.entelo.com/)

Entelo helps companies build great teams by allowing recruiters to search for
the most talented people across the web. With over 350 million social profiles
in its database, powerful search to surface relevant candidates and patent-
pending technology to help discover candidates who are more likely to make a
job move, our easy-to-use collaborative tools help streamline the recruiting
process and allow recruiters to spend time more effectively and efficiently.

We are helping to give a wide variety of companies including Facebook, Box,
AT&T, ESPN and Salesforce a competitive advantage in building great teams.

Tech Stack: Ruby, Scala, Rails, MySQL, Mongo, Redis, Elasticsearch

Some of our perks include $300 headphone allowance, 100% coverage of employee
health care premiums, 1:1 matching for donations to non-profits, catered
lunches and free in-office bike tune-ups.

We are currently looking for engineering, sales ops, sales, marketing and
customer success professionals to join our team. Please see our careers page
for more info [https://www.entelo.com/careers](https://www.entelo.com/careers)

I'm the founder and you can email me directly at jon at entelo dot com if
you're interested in working at Entelo.

------
chetanahuja
PACKETZOOM ENGINEERING Burlingame, CA (just south of San Francisco in the bay
area) FULL TIME H1B VISA Transfer ok TN VISA ok. REMOTE considered for the
perfect candidate

Mobile Networks are different. And yet we continue using the same legacy
protocol stack (TCP/HTTP/SSL) to connect mobile devices to the cloud. If you
want to help change that, come join us.

Packetzoom is rethinking the whole stack from the ground up. You get to hack
network and/or security protocols, innards of mobile operating systems and
build a global distributed system around brand new protocols.

We're currently looking for

\- ANDROID PLATFORM LEVEL ENGINEER

You'd be responsible for our Android platform SDK (so you'd be writing some
combination of Java and C++ code). In the process, you'd get to learn all
about vagaries of mobile platforms and mobile networks at the global scale. In
addition, you'll have your pick of dozens of delicious, hard problems to solve
in the realm of distributed systems, unix'y things, iOS stuff (to be
compatible on both platforms), security etc.

I'm Founder/CEO/CTO. You will work directly with me. We're well funded but
still a very small team (< 10 people) So you get to enjoy an early stage team
environment but not so much the high financial risk that goes with such
things. Contact me directly at chetan at packetzoom.com

------
dthakur
BTX Trader - [https://www.gocelery.com](https://www.gocelery.com) \- New York,
NY - Full-Time - Mobile Developer

\- Who are we

We're a funded bitcoin startup focused on broad digital currency adoption. Our
primary product, Celery, is a easy and fast way for customer to acquire
digital currency.

We launched a month ago and the response has been positive and overwhelming.
We need to get build new features, release a mobile app, scale our
infrastructure while still doing a good job at handling our current customer
order flow and performing bug fixes.

Our stack: JavaScript, Python, Scala, C, AppEngine, EC2, S3, Backbone, Node,
Compass, D3, Redis, SQS, ELB

What we're looking for

Broadly, we're looking for a developer passionate about coding. Knowledge of
JavaScript helps a lot these days but other languages are fine too.

Currently though, we need someone to take charge of building our mobile app.
Want to go native? use cordova, titanium, xamarin? -- you decide. Don't know
what to use? That's cool too as long as you're willing to learn.

What we're offering

    
    
      - Competitive compensation
      - Small team (6 folks right now)
      - Ability to traverse up and down the tech stack
      - Sweet co-working space with free beer (WeWork)
      - Learn stuff about the hot digital currency and payments space
      - Buy new hardware for yourself
    

How to apply

Shoot us an email to careers@gocelery.com

------
mwi
Cropster ([https://www.cropster.com](https://www.cropster.com)) - Innsbruck,
Austria [full-time]

We are a small, entrepreneurial software company founded in 2008. We build
applications for the speciality coffee industry to improve coffee quality from
bean to cup. Furthermore we empower producers to become competitive players in
a fairer supply chain by facilitating efficient communication of traceable
product qualities and origins to the market. Our customers are roasters,
growers, exporters, importers and laboratories of specialty goods (especially
coffee) around the globe.

We are looking for a talented front-end software developer to help us craft
great user experiences. In this role, you will create and design the user
interfaces of our products, optimze front end code to ensure fast and stable
experiences, implement features in our core product and build out entirely new
products.

Requirements

* A strong knowledge of JavaScript, CSS and HTML. * An eye for good design and an obsession for making things simple and efficient. * Excellent command of written and spoken English.

Bonus points

* Formal design training and/or experience. * Experience with Java and mobile technologies. * Experience creating user interfaces for different screen sizes. * Love for coffee.

Join us and change the world of coffee forever. For questions, contact us at
jobs@cropster.com

------
sparkman55
Rinse - [https://www.rinse.com](https://www.rinse.com) \- San Francisco, CA

Rinse is a technology-enabled dry cleaning and laundry delivery service. Our
customers use a mobile app, our website, or SMS to schedule a delivery, and
then we use sophisticated software and processes to 'level up' what is still
mostly a pen-and-paper industry. We've been growing exponentially for a year
now; if you live in SF and haven't heard of us, you will soon!

We're hiring a senior software developer to solve problems ranging from the
capacitated vehicle routing problem to image processing to linux kiosks. We're
primarily Django + Bootstrap.js with a healthy dose of Celery + Heroku +
Ubuntu. Big bonus points if you have history in the industry!

We're also hiring a Customer Experience Specialist. No technical skills are
necessary for this role, but you'll need well-developed empathy and solid
written and verbal communication skills. We have absolutely stellar customer
satisfaction and retention statistics, and we aim to keep it that way! If you
want to join a rapidly-growing startup in San Francisco, but aren't an elite
hacker, here's your chance!

If you have any questions about either of these roles, please do not hesitate
to email me directly at sam <at> rinse.com

------
marbaji
Funded EdTech Startup is hiring full stack developers in Boston, MA

#ABOUT Chalk Talk Solutions is an Ed-Tech startup that specializes in creating
adaptive learning solutions for the world with a focus on the Middle East,
Europe, and Asia. Our web application individualizes the learning experience
for students and helps them achieve higher grades on standardized exams.

#WHYUS We successfully closed a large round of angel investment with no need
to raise further funds. We have several clients lined up for our first major
release this fall in several countries from Jordan to India. Our management
and investment team possesses a strong network and has successfully started
and operated many businesses, including international education franchises.
Our technical team enjoys solving difficult problems and building end-to-end
software solutions. Our US engineering office is located at Exponential
Techspace, in the heart of Boston’s Back Bay neighborhood. We're still a small
team so when you join us you're not just joining a great company, but you’re
also helping create one.

#TECHNOLOGY Django, Python, Javascript, HTML5/CSS, AngularJS, Postgres.
Knowledge in any of these items is not required but is a plus: Data Science,
Data Visualization, and Machine Learning.

#DESCRIPTION Looking for: Software Engineer – Full Time, Part Time, Intern.
Needs to show examples of past work; work on web applications (both frontend &
backend) is encouraged.

Competitive Compensation: Salary + Equity.

Interested candidates should contact us at info@chalktalkinternational.com

------
psilviam
Adobe –Java Developer- Bucharest, Romania and Basel, Switzerland (Remote is a
possibility for the right candidate)

We're looking for Java developers to join the Adobe Experience Manager (AEM)
development team (formerly Day Software). AEM is a high class, industry-
strength CMS developed over open source projects: Apache Sling [1] ,
Jackrabbit [2] and Felix [3]. If you want to work for a leading international
company and evolve within a team of strong contributors to the Apache Software
Foundation [4], send me an email at psilviam at adobe dot com. You can find
more details about the job here:
[http://adobe.taleo.net/careersection/jobdetail.ftl?job=25034...](http://adobe.taleo.net/careersection/jobdetail.ftl?job=25034&lang=en&sns_id=google)

[1] [http://sling.apache.org/](http://sling.apache.org/) [2]
[http://jackrabbit.apache.org/](http://jackrabbit.apache.org/) [3]
[http://felix.apache.org/](http://felix.apache.org/) [4]
[http://www.adobe.com/content/dotcom/en/devnet/opensource.htm...](http://www.adobe.com/content/dotcom/en/devnet/opensource.html)

------
adunsmoor
Littleton, MA - CLK Design Automation
([http://www.clkda.com](http://www.clkda.com)) FULLTIME

Applied Mathematician

CLKDA is the technology and market leader for advanced semiconductor timing
and variance analysis. We are a rapidly growing small company, whose customers
include the top three semiconductor companies in the world.

We are looking for a talented software engineer with deep electrical
engineering and mathematics expertise to join our team. This position is
focused on improving our fast circuit simulator. You will be responsible for
developing mathematical concepts and coding them into efficient and robust
production software using C/C++.

Skills that would stand out:

    
    
      * Has a Phd in Applied Mathematics or Computer Science, and 5+ years experience, 
        or a MS with 10+ years experience
      * Extensive C/C++ experience
      * Knowledge of BLAS/LAPACK numerical math kernels as well as commercial
        implementations such as (GOTO/MKL/ACML/etc). MKL and/or ACML are big pluses
      * Experience implementing SPICE and SPICE-like simulators & algorithms
      * Familiarity with BSIM-CMG or TMI a plus
      * Experience with transistor/RC circuit analysis
      * Experience with Mathematica for prototyping and experimentation a big plus
      * Experience with multi-threading and distribution a definite plus
      * Background in statistical methods 
    

If any of the above is of interest please email ahran@clkda.com and I'll put
you in contact with the right people or fill you in on the details of the
position.

------
psilviam
Adobe –Engineering Manager- Basel, Switzerland

We're looking for an Engineering Manager to join the Adobe Experience Manager
(AEM) development team (formerly Day Software). AEM is a high class, industry-
strength CMS developed over open source projects: Apache Sling [1] ,
Jackrabbit [2] and Felix [3]. If you want to work for a leading international
company and evolve within a team of strong contributors to the Apache Software
Foundation [4], send me an email at psilviam at adobe dot com. You can find
more details about the job here:
[http://adobe.taleo.net/careersection/jobdetail.ftl?job=30643...](http://adobe.taleo.net/careersection/jobdetail.ftl?job=30643&lang=en&sns_id=addthis-
service-code)

[1] [http://sling.apache.org/](http://sling.apache.org/) [2]
[http://jackrabbit.apache.org/](http://jackrabbit.apache.org/) [3]
[http://felix.apache.org/](http://felix.apache.org/) [4]
[http://www.adobe.com/content/dotcom/en/devnet/opensource.htm...](http://www.adobe.com/content/dotcom/en/devnet/opensource.htm..).

------
0xa
Kensho, Boston, MA (Cambridge): FULL TIME Software Engineers

Kensho is a small engineering team [0] in Harvard Sq. making financial
analysis more accessible, intuitive and beautiful [1]. We primarily use
AngularJS and Python, but that is just implementation detail.

Software Engineer (Site Reliability/SRE) |
[https://kensho.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk07nw/](https://kensho.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk07nw/)
Architect, scale and automate our site and computing infrastructure while
watching out for bridges and hop-ons; you're gonna get some hop-ons [2]

Software Engineer |
[https://kensho.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk07n1/](https://kensho.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk07n1/)
Rapidly developing low level abstractions for distributed time series data is
right in your wheelhouse.

A willingness to play bughouse and shoot zombies is a plus.

All of our openings: [http://bit.ly/Hj4hJz](http://bit.ly/Hj4hJz)

Matt

[0] [http://kensho.com/#team](http://kensho.com/#team)

[http://www.forbes.com/sites/stevenbertoni/2014/05/07/can-
ken...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/stevenbertoni/2014/05/07/can-kensho-bring-
google-style-search-to-stock-picking/)

[2] [http://apps.npr.org/arrested-
development/joke-15.html](http://apps.npr.org/arrested-
development/joke-15.html)

------
nedbat
Open edX - [http://openedx.org](http://openedx.org),
[http://edx.org](http://edx.org) \- Cambridge MA

Open edX is the open-source platform that powers edX, the online education
site founded by Harvard and MIT. We're hiring three positions for the open-
source team here. All are full-time, in Cambridge.

The first is a manager for the entire team. The job description is here: Open
Source Technical Community Manager: [https://www.edx.org/job/open-source-
technical-community-mana...](https://www.edx.org/job/open-source-technical-
community-manager)

The second is an evangelist, a mostly soft-skills position, no need for
coding: Open Source Community Evangelist: [https://www.edx.org/job/community-
evangelist](https://www.edx.org/job/community-evangelist)

The third is a straight-up software engineer that we can use for projects that
significantly benefit the Open edX world: Open Source Software Engineer:
[https://www.edx.org/job/software-engineer](https://www.edx.org/job/software-
engineer)

The primary goal of all of these positions is to enable and encourage the
broader open-source community using the Open edX platform. We're giving away
education around the world, and you can help!

BTW: we're also hiring for plenty of other positions:
[http://www.edx.org/jobs](http://www.edx.org/jobs)

If you have any questions, get in touch: ned@edx.org

------
Theranos
Theranos - Palo Alto

Visit a lab for a Doctor’s appointment recently? Two vials of blood is a lot
isn't it? Theranos is looking to completely redefine healthcare by solving
speed and accuracy issues of current lab testing by combining SW engineering
and life sciences using 1/1000 less blood than what is typically drawn today;
our process have results in Doctors’ hands in as little as 2 hours allowing
them to provide significantly more accurate treatments in a timely manner.

[http://www.bbc.com/news/business-28756059](http://www.bbc.com/news/business-28756059)

An advanced stage startup, Theranos primary stack is .Net - We are looking for
engineers who want to make a positive impact in healthcare. Also looking for
embedded, Senior iOS (3+ years’ experience) engineers. For those who would
like to participate in our external referral bonus program ($500!) -
scientific talent who have lab experience and biology or chemistry degrees
from a top tier university.

VISA & Relo assistance (for those already in the US) - Sorry No remote – No
International Relocation.

For more about each position: [http://www.theranos.com/careers/software-
development](http://www.theranos.com/careers/software-development)

email michaelw at theranos dot com

------
owyn
Renovo Motors - [http://www.renovomotors.com](http://www.renovomotors.com)

[https://twitter.com/renovomotors](https://twitter.com/renovomotors)

[https://autos.yahoo.com/blogs/motoramic/five-reasons-why-
ren...](https://autos.yahoo.com/blogs/motoramic/five-reasons-why-renovo-could-
be-the-next-american-electric-carmaker-191123126.html)

Renovo is building extremely high performance electric vehicles in Campbell,
CA.

This company was started by some friends of mine and I have been working with
them as a "side project", building the back end data collection platform
(modern cars generate a ton of low level data). They are growing fast and are
now in need of a skilled full stack software engineer to take this MVP to the
next level. The current platform is a mixture of open software (linux,
influxdb) and Java. So far on this project I have worked on debugging device
drivers to building graphs in D3.js and everything in between. The right
person will not only have a huge impact on the choice of languages and
direction of the platform but potentially the electric car industry. Local
south-bay preferred, but the right person could work remotely.

Contact: owen at projectrenovo.com

------
navneetloiwal
Shopular - Redwood City, CA

Looking for Senior iOS and Android engineers - shopular.com/jobs

===== About Shopular

Shopular is connecting shoppers and brands in the moments that matter. Our
mission is to be your personal shopping concierge that provides the most
intuitive and effortless way to save money. The iOS and Android apps have over
30,000 reviews and widely loved. Time featured Shopular as one of the 50 Best
iPhone Apps of 2013. Shopular is backed by Y Combinator and Sequoia Capital.
shopular.com/about

The best part is that we are still a small team of 5: high-caliber engineers
from Google, Shopkick, Ooyala and Loopt We are growing the engineering team
and looking for experienced and eager individuals who share our passion for
creating consumer experiences that "just work". You get significant equity,
significant responsibility and a company with traction and backing.

===== About the roles

We are still a small team of 5 engineers and looking for experienced iOS and
Android engineers who can take the apps to the next level.

You should be a master of iOS/Android with significant prior experience
building beautiful consumer-facing apps with a large number of users. You have
built complex apps from scratch. You share our passion for creating consumer
experiences that "just work".

Email join@shopular.com

------
DanielShir
Tel Aviv, Israel - Lead iOS Developer

Nextpeer is the world's leading multiplayer service for game developers. Our
SDK allows any game developer to turn her game into a full on multiplayer
match in less than a day. We pride ourselves in keeping integration super
simple, absorbing much of the pain usually involved in creating multiplayer
games.

About the role:

The mobile networking space provides a fantastic blend of problems. We need
creative people to help us build a world class solution for the mass market.
At Nextpeer you will push the envelope with what is possible with iOS
background processing, keeping the product true to our core values of crafting
intuitive, beautiful and innovative mobile experiences.

Required skills:

* 2+ years developing in Cocoa/Objective C (or Swift!)

* Solid understanding of iOS SDK, and Interface Builder

* Solid understanding of networking (TCP/UDP), JSON, REST and other similar web services

* Must have a solid understanding of the software development process, including release management

* Ability to support multiple projects at the same time

* Must be able to brainstorm and communicate technological ideas and issues with peers and IT management

* Must be highly collaborative and able to work with different teams

See
[https://www.nextpeer.com/about/jobs/](https://www.nextpeer.com/about/jobs/)
for more details.

Note: At the moment we're unable to accommodate remote workers.

------
ben336
Windsor Circle [http://www.windsorcircle.com/](http://www.windsorcircle.com/)
\- Durham NC Front End Developer & Python Developer
=======================================

We're hiring developers on the front end and backend to join our funded
startup to help us build and expand our market leading Retention Automation
Platform. Backend Developers will have an opportunity to work with Python, the
pyramid web framework, and and many of the leading ecommerce and marketing
platforms in the world. Front End Developers will be able to work in
JavaScript with Backbone, jQuery and Marionette.JS to build out our rapidly
growing web application. This is an exciting opportunity to get in on the
ground floor with salary and stock options while working with cutting edge
technology. Telecommuting is available 1-2 days/wk with the rest of your time
spent in our awesome downtown Durham office.

More info here:

[http://www.windsorcircle.com/jobs#SoftwareDeveloperPython](http://www.windsorcircle.com/jobs#SoftwareDeveloperPython)
[http://www.windsorcircle.com/jobs#FrontEndDeveloper](http://www.windsorcircle.com/jobs#FrontEndDeveloper)

------
magic_at_enimai
Nod Labs - [http://hellonod.com](http://hellonod.com) \- Mountain View CA -
Full Time, no remote work.

We believe our technology will fundamentally change how we interact with
computers and our environment. We have built the first and only pixel accurate
gestural control device, and we are just getting started.

Yourself: Self starter and mostly importantly a finisher - pick something up
and deliver without supervision. You will be a manager with a team size of one
- you. You will need to pick the next problem on the way to achieve our goals
and solve it. You could be working on our custom OS twiddling GPIOs or you
could be hacking on the backend or polishing off our iOS app. You will need to
hold a lot of complexity in your head and have solid CS fundamentals. For what
we do, Google may not have all the answers to your questions, github may not
have any such sample code and Stackoverflow may have a vaguely related
question with no replies, but you will be responsible for solving the problem.

Team: ex-(Apple, Facebook, Google, Jawbone, Lab126, NASA, Samsung).
Approximately 1/3rd of the team are PhDs (or PhDs on “pause”) in various
fields (Math, Physics, CS) from MIT, Stanford, CMU etc.

Drop us an email at stdin@nod-labs.com

------
jamescrowley
FundApps - London, UK - [http://www.fundapps.co](http://www.fundapps.co).

\--- About us:

* We're a fintech startup helping investment managers comply with worldwide regulation.

* Our competition is stuck in the dark ages when it comes to software development.

* We think that practices like continuous delivery, agile development and aiming for craftsmanlike coding make a difference.

* Already grown a stellar customer base for our product Rapptr, despite our small size (7 of us right now)

\--- The role and you:

* You’ll be part of a team that cares passionately about delivering a great product and quality software. Our goal is to let you do your best work. You’ll be empowered to make choices and trusted to get things done.

* You’ll care about your craft and have a hunger to learn new skills and improve your existing ones. While we have .NET at the core of our stack, we’re pragmatic about other technologies and open-minded about your technology background.

* You enjoy collaborating as part of a team and are passionate and approachable; we hope we manage to be the same.

* You’ll have a knowledge of and appreciation for automated testing, clean code and continuous deployment. Debates on the possible death of TDD welcome!

\--- Next steps: Apply!
[https://fundapps.workable.com](https://fundapps.workable.com)

------
ctennis1
SwiftStack - Hiring London, UK - Full Time / Contract

SwiftStack builds a delivery and monitoring platform around OpenStack Swift.
Our product manages some of the largest installations out there, and with a
recent expansion into the UK we have a large customer who will need some more
localized help. SwiftStack is headquartered in San Francisco, however a number
of us work from remote locations throughout the US and Asia Pacific. This will
be a similar role in the UK.

In particular this position will be directly involved with a specific UK
customer and will be on-site a few days a week. You will be the liaison for
this customer back to the "mothership". The role will be half technical and
half customer facing.

Knowledge of large storage systems and OpenStack Swift a plus, but in
particular someone with a good knowledge of Linux systems administration and
deployment is likely to be able to pick up on what they need to know rather
quickly.

The position will also involve travel to outside of Manchester UK on a semi-
regular basis. Travel expenses will be covered.

Looking for someone for full time or on contract for 12 months.

Please hit me up if you're interested in learning more. I would be glad to
share more information and get to learn more about you!

caleb+hn@swiftstack.com

------
slated-dev0
Los Angeles, Local Only.

Slated is an online marketplace for film financing and dealmaking — connecting
a global network of investors, filmmakers and industry professionals.

For filmmakers, Slated is a platform to promote viable films to an engaged
audience. For investors and the industry, Slated provides access to qualified
filmmakers and leading organizations to facilitate targeted introductions and
help discover viable projects.

Backed by prominent angel investors in the entertainment and finance
communities, Slated has built a passionate management team with experience
from major studios, technology, and financing companies.

Members include some of the world's most prolific filmmakers and actors from
films such as: Pulp Fiction, Good Will Hunting, Iron Man, The Kids Are All
Right, An Inconvenient Truth, and The Descendants.

Gotta have...

.Python

.Django or similar Python web stack

.Linux command line tools, i.e., bash and everything else

Nice to have - not all, but some...

.Django Rest Framework endpoint design and dev

.App performance optimization (used newrelic.com? awesome!)

.RabbitMQ and Celery backend task design

.Python Fabric deploy scripting

Apply through StackOverflow: (Mention HN if you see this posting first. )
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/65775/python-django-
de...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/65775/python-django-developer-
slated)

------
ucbspace
UC Berkeley Space Sciences Lab - Berkeley, CA

The Space Sciences Lab is looking for a full-time FPGA / Digital board
designer for current and future NASA-sponsored missions.

About the position:

\- We're looking for a seasoned and well-rounded digital board designer who
has a solid background in HDL implementations.

\- Experience in high-rel/aerospace and scientific instrumentation is a plus.

\- The ideal candidate should be self-directed and be able to both implement
the design as well as lead the subsequent integration and testing of the
instrument.

About the Space Sciences Lab:

\- We conduct peaceful scientific research for NASA, NSF, and other funding
sources, on a variety of platforms including ground-based, high-altitude long-
duration balloon, satellite, and rocket-based observatories.

\- The work environment isn't corporate or startup - it's an independent
research lab in a university setting. It's not the flashiest thing out there,
but the engineering work is some of the most interesting you can find (e.g.
Mars missions, solar orbiters, south pole observatories, sounding rockets).

I've you've got a solid FPGA and electronics background and would like to see
your hardware in space, we'd love to hear from you!

Apply here:

[https://hrw-vip-prod.is.berkeley.edu/psp/JOBSPROD/EMPLOYEE/H...](https://hrw-
vip-
prod.is.berkeley.edu/psp/JOBSPROD/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM.HRS_CE.GBL?Page=HRS_CE_JOB_DTL&Action=A&JobOpeningId=18465&SiteId=1&PostingSeq=1)

------
mentalcanvas
NYC, New York - [http://www.mentalcanvas.com](http://www.mentalcanvas.com)

================== == About us == ==================

Mental Canvas is developing a breakthrough technology that defines a new
digital graphical media that fills the gap between 2D drawings and 3D models.

The core technology, originally developed at Yale, is the basis for a suite of
commercial applications. The company is currently building partnerships with
major design, advertising, and media firms, publishers, and tablet
manufacturers. Mental Canvas is backed by a private, family investment office
and highly competitive National Science Foundation Small Business Innovation
Research (SBIR) Awards, which fund “transformational technology with high
technical risk and potential for significant societal or commercial impact.”
The company is located in the SoHo neighborhood of New York City.

============================ == What we’re looking for ==
============================

 __Interaction Developer __

UI /UX developer to make the experience of authoring and interacting with a
new tablet-based graphical media type simple and intuitive. Strong
understanding of design principles and the technical skills to implement them.
Experience building UI-intensive applications, ideally with iOS and Android.

 __Graphics Software Engineer __

Knowledge of Java, C++, and OpenGL, advanced understanding of object-oriented
programming fundamentals. An ability to write clean, fast code that other
people can easily read and modify. Game development experience a plus.

Tell us about yourself at info@mentalcanvas.com

------
noahbrier
New York, NY. Full time. We're looking for vp engineering, jr & sr python
engineers, jr & sr frontend (js/backbone) engineers + jr. & sr. android & iOS
engineers.

As you can tell from the job openings, Percolate is a very quickly growing
SAAS company in NYC. We are building a platform that helps companies manage
all their marketing. We recently raised a $24 million Series B lead by
Sequoia. We're looking for a VP to lead the team of ~30, as well as backend
(all levels), frontend engineers (we run backbone.js alongside our RESTful
API) and mobile (iOS + android).

Here's thirteen reasons why you should come work here: (1) Our goal is to
build the best engineering team in NYC (2) Every employee gets salary + equity
(3) As we get bigger, you will be able to focus on what you are good at (4) We
are all different and we love it (5) GPL compliant company (6) You choose your
workstation (7) You choose your tools (8) No worries, free your mind: NY
salary + medical + dental (9) No vacation policy (we don't count the # of days
you take in a year) (10) Company invests in you: Fly to PyCon and other
conferences (11) We prefer quality over quantity: Focus on clean code and test
coverage (12) Your voice will be heard (13) We just got a cold-brew coffee keg
for the summer

Lots more info about us at our new about pages:
[http://percolate.com/about](http://percolate.com/about) If you're interested
email us at jobs@percolate.com or apply at
[http://percolate.com/about/jobs/](http://percolate.com/about/jobs/) If you
have any questions you can email me (I'm co-founder and CEO) directly at
noah@percolate.com. Thanks.

------
jason_tko
MakeLeaps - Cloud Invoicing for Japan - REMOTE

Hi there - we're a startup based in Tokyo and we're looking for a developer
with Python/Django experience to join us as a full-time remote staff member,
with the possibility of coming to live in Tokyo to work near/in the office.

We have a strong team consisting of 6 developers, a designer, and a bunch of
great customer support staff. We're getting some exciting growth, traction,
and users love our service.

We have a huge whiteboard full of exciting features we can't wait to get
started on, and we need your help to turn them into a reality, and to help
continue to delight our existing and future users.

We're mainly looking for Python/Django experience to start, but if you've got
a wide variety of skills, it always helps to be a generalist in a startup.

To apply, can you please send me some information about some business apps
you've worked on in the past. Ideally anything relating to business
processes/quotes/invoices/accounting is great, but is not necessary, since we
believe that a cultural fit is just as important as technical skill.

We'd offer a trial to start with, and then if we're both happy with how we
work together, we'd offer you a full-time position.

Please send me an email directly at jay@makeleaps.com - I'm one of the
founders. Looking forward to chatting with you!

(We also organise the Hacker News community meetups in Tokyo, so if you're
planning on traveling to Japan and want to get a feel for the startup
community here, see if there's a meetup going on at hntokyo.doorkeeper.jp)

------
jamespayneuk
Alphalend - Hiring Software Engineers - London, UK

[http://www.alphalend.com/](http://www.alphalend.com/)

We're taking the opportunity to build a 21st century financial institution,
from scratch. After retail (Amazon) and media (Google), finance is the last
great intermediating industry, and the one best suited to being conquered by a
tech company.

Here at Alphalend we're doing just that. Things have been moving fast: founded
in January, seed funded by May, operations up and running by June, we're now
in urgent need of the best and brightest programmers to turn our vision into
reality. We've set up a fully-functioning lending platform and are working on
a series of game-changing projects, for which we need talent.

Our first product: the world's fastest P2P lending platform, powered by real-
time automated credit decisions and risk pricing.

We're running LAMP (Symfony2) + jQuery, but as we branch out, we'll be looking
to use the best technology for the task.

You'll be joining a recently-funded, small team as developer #2 and employee
#6, with plenty of opportunity to shape the direction of the company and
culture.

If you're interested, please drop us a line at contact@alphalend.com

------
meaydinli
Content Direct is hiring in Chicago (downtown), H1B sponsorship available for
the right candidate.

CSG Media's Content Direct solution empowers the top brands in media and
entertainment too easily and effectively market, monetize and manage their
premium digital content and customers. Content Direct is offered as either a
set of software services or as an integrated solution, and allows content
companies of all sizes to increase the value and return of every content
transaction. The solution supports virtually all content types and commerce
models, marketing promotions, partner management, financial management,
reporting, and analytics.

    
    
      * iOS Developers
      * Windows Developers
      * JavaScript Web Developers
      * C# Software Engineers
      * Technical Consultants
    
    

* We offer competitive pay, casual dress, work from home opportunities, Happy Hours, Group Outings and much more. * Find more about us at [http://contentdirect.csgi.com/us/careers.html](http://contentdirect.csgi.com/us/careers.html) * To join our fantastic team please send your resume to: work@csgi.com and Tara Taft will be in touch with you.

------
planckscnst
Tampa, FL - Systems Engineer at Accelerated
[http://www.acceleratedconcepts.com/](http://www.acceleratedconcepts.com/)

Accelerated makes hardware that helps businesses take advantage of mobile
networks and they make a management web application that manages those
devices.

We're looking for a systems engineer. You'll be creating the support
infrastructure that the application and the devices use. You should be have
solid understanding and experience with Linux networking, tcpdump, IPsec,
HTTP, SSL, virtualizaiton and containerization, databases, file systems, and
systems monitoring (collectd, Graphite, statsd, CloudWatch, etc).

This role has a lot of freedom and a lot of responsibility. You're responsible
for developing robust, highly-available, secure systems and you have the
flexibility to choose the correct technologies and methodologies to make it
work.

This has been my position at Accelerated and I've enjoyed it thoroughly. The
team there is great, fun to work with, and always interested in self-
improvement. I'm leaving Accelerated very soon, so they are looking for my
replacement ASAP.

Drop me a line if you're interested. shawn.goff@accelerated.com

------
rs
XP-Dev.com - Remote - [https://xp-dev.com](https://xp-dev.com)

XP-Dev.com does version control and project hosting (in the same market as
Github, Bitbucket, etc). Profitable and bootstrapped.

Looking for backend and frontend engineers who would like to get their hands
dirty in Subversion, Git and Mercurial. You will be working on new features on
the platform that may involve work on the whole stack. You will be liaising
directly with real users. Deployments are really quick, and you get to see the
impact of your work almost immediately.

Stack:

    
    
      - Nginx, Apache
      - Java (Core, Wicket, Hibernate)
      - Python (mainly for scripting)
      - Linux
      - AngularJS, JQuery
      - MySQL
      - Redis
      - RabbitMQ
      - Fabric
    

There are other products in the pipeline - most of which are akin to xp-
dev.com (hosting/productivity platforms). So, there is plenty of room to
switch products and try out new things:
[https://deployer.vc](https://deployer.vc),
[https://zoned.io](https://zoned.io) amongst them.

What we're looking for:

    
    
      - Self starters
      - Sound understanding of programming
        you don't need to be a Java/Python/JavaScript guru
    

Benefits:

    
    
      - No keeping track of holidays
      - Flexible working hours
      - Flexible working conditions (see below)
    

Position location is remote. You'll need to factor in working from home or
from a shared space near you (all will be paid for).

To apply, just drop a short cover email describing yourself and your CV to
rs@exentriquesolutions.com

------
jmcalvay
Tempo Automation - Robot Software Engineer - San Francisco -
[http://tempoautomation.com/](http://tempoautomation.com/) \-
contact@tempoautomation.com

We help electrical engineers at businesses get to market faster. We do this by
offering a desktop electronics rapid prototyping robot (think business grade
electronics 3D printer).

We’re looking to bring on our second full time engineer to help develop the
robot’s software. The software spans from low level control systems, to CAD
parsers, to the front end user interface. A good candidate is clever,
adaptable, and flexible.

Who we’re looking for

* Flexible generalists with a strong math and science background

* Makers

* Interest in manufacturing technology

* Strong C/C++/Python/Linux experience

* Experience building consumer or physical products

* Familiarity with or interest in these tools a big plus: Robot Operating System (ROS), OpenCV, Point Cloud Library (PCL), Numpy/Scipy/PySerial/Pandas/Kivy, Open Graphics Rendering Engine (OGRE), D3/WebGL, MongoDB, Eagle/Altium/KiCad general EE CAD, Bottle/Flask, Meteor

For more details, see:
[http://tempoautomation.com/careers.html](http://tempoautomation.com/careers.html)

------
tow21
London: Farringdon. On-site only.

Timetric ([https://timetric.com](https://timetric.com)) is looking for
engineers with python/django & machine learning expertise, to help us build
massive data analysis and visualization systems.

We're a small but rapidly growing team, of developers and product managers. We
use git, code reviews and a one-click deploy/rollback system so that we can
rapidly iterate and ship product.

We're backed by a solid sales team who know how to get users for our products
(and pay the bills!)

We want smart, interesting people with a passion for making usable systems.

\-------------------------

We develop in Python/Django and JavaScript, so any JS experience is a huge
plus.

You need to have:

    
    
        Python experience.
        Comfortable working in a Linux environment.
        Used to working with git (or mercurial).
    

And it would be really great if you also had some of:

    
    
        Django experience.
        Understanding of HTML/CSS.
        JavaScript experience.
    
        Numerical/scientific/mathematical background.
        Understanding of AI/ML techniques.
    

and if you've published or contributed to any open-source software, then tell
us about it!

Email us at jobs@timetric.com

------
blo
Vurb - San Francisco, CA - [http://vurb.com](http://vurb.com)

We won TechCrunch Disrupt NYC and raised our $8M Series A last month -
[http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/07/the-
rebundling](http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/07/the-rebundling)

Vurb is evolving the way we search and share on web and mobile. Rather than
windows/tabs or jumping from app to app, we're building a platform that brings
services together and delivers a cohesive experience in one place - an app
you'll use every day.

Our investors include Max Levchin, Drew Houston (Dropbox), Naval Ravikant
(AngelList), CrunchFund, Redpoint Ventures, and many others.

Why me? Apply if you want to join a small team that is rapidly growing (since
we just raised new money), take on significant responsibility and ship
rapidly. This is a hard problem with the potential to improve how we do things
on the Internet.

Full-time opportunities (interview on-site, H1B transfers OK)

* Search / Data Scientist / Data Engineer - search, classification, ranking, ML, recommendation systems, NLP, graph dbs, data crawling/processing. Search experience strongly desired. CS degree is required for this role.

* Full-stack Engineer - generalist opportunities across the stack: work on your choice of backend, frontend, APIs, devops. Experience in JavaScript / node.js preferred

* Lead Android Engineer - help bring our Android version to market

* Lead Designer - sharp eye for visual and/or UX design - please include your portfolio or Dribbble

jobs@vurb.com | angel.co/vurb

------
moshei
Egis Software (www.egis-software.com) - Johannesburg, South Africa or Remote

We are looking for a talented senior developer to help us grow and scale the
various products in our commercial product suite.

You will be part of the core team building cutting edge software using agile
techniques and practises.

You will develop new functionality as well as play a key role in code reviews,
design sessions and mentoring junior developers.

Skills & Requirements:

    
    
      - Strong development skills preferably with modern Java and Javascript 
      - Experience with setting up and configuring Linux servers and databases (preferably via automation) 
      - Experience implementing and scaling test automation 
      - Ability to learn new languages and technologies quickly 
      - DevOps experience a big plus
    

Our stack:

    
    
      - Moden Java incl JAX-RS, CDI, Jetty and Groovy, Hibernate, Hazelcast 
      - Sencha Touch, Phonegap , ExtJS, Bootstrap, AngularJS 
      - Jenkins, Selenium / Webdriver 
      - PostgreSQL, MySQL, SQL Server, Lucene, Mongo 
      - Python  - Primarily for system automation using ansible 
      - Ubuntu, Graylog2, VMWare, AWS
    

Send an email to resumes@egis-software.com and mention HN in the subject

------
shedd
Zoomer (YC S14) - REMOTE

Zoomer is building a new take on food delivery - a platform to handle an
extraordinarily high volume of concurrent deliveries from restaurants that
already deliver (i.e. pizza, wings, sandwiches, etc.). We’re bringing much
needed change to local high-volume delivery restaurants that are still doing
delivery the way they’ve always done it. It's a very interesting technology
and logistics problem, quickly routing orders to optimal drivers in near-real-
time. Our CEO has a substantial amount of experience in the space from his
first startup.

In addition to Y Combinator, we are backed by some of the premier early stage
venture capital funds, including First Round Capital and SV Angel, and awesome
angel investors like Eric Ries & Gabriel Weinberg, the founder of DuckDuckGo.
This is your opportunity to get in on the ground-floor. You would be engineer
number 3 or 4. You’ll have a ton of impact – lots of freedom to help us evolve
our platform, stack, and apps. We have strong dev practices, put an emphasis
on testing, and deploy rapidly.

Our stack: We have an AI backend service that handles order routing, multiple
mobile applications – for our drivers and restaurants, and several Ruby on
Rails applications for customer-facing/internal services. We’re using
Angular.js and CoffeeScript on the frontend.

The roles we’re hiring for:

    
    
      * Artificial Intelligence engineer
      * Data Science – roles open for data analysis and data infrastructure
      * Ruby on Rails engineers
      * Frontend engineer (Angular.js)
      * Mobile (iOS and Android) engineers
      * Infrastructure/DevOps engineer
     

If this sounds interesting and you'd like to learn more, send me an email:
robert@zoomer.io

------
650REDHAIR
Senior Backend Engineer - Fanout ([http://fanout.io](http://fanout.io)) -
Mountain View

Fanout makes it easy to build realtime applications and APIs.

We operate a distributed cloud service for delivering data in realtime via a
variety of transport mechanisms: REST, HTTP streaming, WebSockets, Webhooks,
XMPP. Useful for creating applications like chat, sports updates, stock
tickers, games, and collaborative applications.

You're a backend engineer who is passionate about realtime technologies,
network protocols, and open standards. You hate silos and walled gardens. You
have opinions about when to use event-driven vs threaded programming patterns.
You lie awake at night thinking about how to optimize out network round trips.
You might even know assembly language, or did in a past life.

Also, our code is almost entirely open source! You should think that's pretty
incredible.

[http://fanout.io/open/](http://fanout.io/open/)

Important pieces of our stack: C++ & Python/Django, ZeroMQ, Mongrel2, Redis.

Your job:

\- Help us build out and scale our distributed cloud service.

\- Squeeze the most value out of our servers.

\- Make the service bulletproof.

\- Gloat about how you get paid to code publicly on GitHub.

Email: info@fanout.io

------
doctoboggan
Voxel8 - Boston/Cambridge MA - Sr. and Jr. Software Developers

Elevator Pitch:

Voxel8 is a startup company that is bringing novel materials to 3D printing.
We will embed function into the typical shapes of 3D printing. Our materials,
based on research by Harvard SEAS Professor Jennifer Lewis, allow us to print
embedded conductors, wires, and batteries into the normal matrix materials of
3D printing. We are looking for both senior and junior software developers to
help us with a variety of tasks needed to get our hardware product to market.

We are currently working on a new slicer written in Julia. We use the Marlin
firmware running on an Arduino to control our printer. We will need to develop
mobile applications to communicate with and control the hardware. We also need
to develop new CAD software to allow our users to design objects using our
unique materials capabilities. This means we are looking for people interested
in:

* 3D printing/3D Scanning

* Computation geometry

* Embedded systems

* Mobile development

* CAD Software (possiby Three.js/WebGL based)

* Closed loop control systems

* Python, Julia, Javascript, C, GL

Bonus points for people interested in software, hardware, and materials
science.

If more than one of the above sounds interesting, please reach out to me! My
email is jack@voxel8.co

------
cwp
BetterCompany - San Francisco

BetterCompany is a seed stage startup based in SF's financial district. The
company is well-funded by some of the best enterprise angels and VCs in the
business ([https://angel.co/bettercompany](https://angel.co/bettercompany)).

Our app facilitates anonymous sharing within companies. Getting feedback in
the workplace is hard. Suggestion boxes suck, 360 reviews suck, questionnaires
from HR suck. We can do better. Although we monetize with paying enterprise
customers, our focus is on creating a product loved and trusted by
individuals.

We're looking for solid developers to work on all aspects of the app.
Experience with node.js, Python, Objective-C, Java, client-side Javascript or
Linux would be directly relevant, but we're also interested in hackers with
experience with "mind-expanding" technologies, like Lisp, Smalltalk, Erlang,
Haskell etc.

We're also looking for a security engineer—someone who can audit the codebase,
find and fix vulnerabilities and evaluate proposed features for their security
impact.

If you're interested, contact me at colin@bettercompany.co

------
infer
Palo Alto, CA

INFER, INC.

\- Team: ~20 heads, 10 engineers from MIT, Berkeley, CMU, Google/Google
Research, Facebook, Y Combinator, Microsoft Research, Palantir, Jane Street,
IBM Research, Yahoo! Research, ...

\- Investors: Red Point, a16z, SHV, Social Capital, ...

\- Customers: Box, Jive, Microsoft, Tableau, Zendesk, AdRoll, Nitro, and many
more

\- Product: machine learning applications for non-technical users to help
their businesses more effectively win and retain customers

\- Looking for: strong engineers excited to join an early-stage startup to
help grow & shape the company

EXAMPLES OF RESPONSIBILITIES

\- Build on and extend our sophisticated model training pipeline that uses
data extracted from the web and other sources

\- Build beautiful visualizations to communicate results and frontends to
allow non-technical users to build complex models

\- Develop and operate secure, scalable cloud infrastructure to manage and
process customers' large, confidential datasets

\- Create and shape the processes used to guide the engineering team to work
together effectively

QUALIFICATIONS

\- BS/MS/PhD in Computer Science, Statistics, Math or related fields

\- Depth in software engineering, algorithms, and general analytical problem-
solving

\- Familiarity with Python preferred

CONTACT

\- [https://www.infer.com](https://www.infer.com)

\- hiring+hn@infer.com

------
alexose
Crimson Hexagon - Boston

We use machine learning techniques to make sense of a vast reservoir of social
data. As one of the few companies with direct access to the Twitter Firehose
as well as the full Facebook and Google+ APIs, we face unique UI problems that
you'll help solve with your keen sense of design and attention to detail.
You'll be architecting new features and workflows that our customers will use
to pull valuable insight out of hundreds of billions of social media posts.

There's no precedent for a lot of what we do. Familiarity with modern
JavaScript frameworks is a plus, but not a requisite-- We value your ability
to think laterally, collaborate, communicate, and execute above everything. We
like people who have a background in freelancing. We also like people who come
to programming via nontraditional means.

Top pay, top benefits, located in Boston's Seaport district. We're big enough
not to be a monoculture, but small enough not to be a corporate cult.

Email me (alex at crimsonhexagon dot com) or check out our hiring page:
[http://goo.gl/oSIY3o](http://goo.gl/oSIY3o)

------
neiljohnson
London, UK - Permanent, full time, on-site. Lumi -
[https://lumi.do](https://lumi.do)

Join Lumi and help us change the way people discover content. Brought to you
by the people who started Last.fm.

We're looking for someone to take technical ownership for mobile at Lumi,
initially this means a greenfield Android app. For information here's the spec
[https://lumi.do/about/jobs/app-developer](https://lumi.do/about/jobs/app-
developer)

Our stack is mostly Python backed by Cassandra, Elastic Search and Postgres.
We'd like you to know a bit of everything and a lot about something.

Reasons to be interested in Lumi

* Founders with recognised pedigree

* A small but extremely strong engineering team

* Recently funded, about to grow rapidly - a great time to join

* A really cool product that /could/ go onto take over the world :-)

* Genuinely hard and interesting machine learning/data retrieval problems requiring original research.

Either launch a CV at jobs@lumi.do, or get in touch personally if you'd like
to chat first. [https://lumi.do/about/jobs](https://lumi.do/about/jobs)

------
maramaemartin
Redwood City, CA - Course Hero

Biz Analyst

Your work will be central to our functional organization and you'll
collaborate with Product Management, Marketing, Engineering, Finance and
Campus Operations to help us build high performing products as we scale.

Some of the challenges you'll help us tackle include:

* Analyzing Course Hero's structured and unstructured data platforms to understand attributes of the customers, engagement with the products, and performance aspects of the digital services business.

* Estimating the value of different product alternatives - from changes to the site experience to the website funnel.

* Managing research, development and delivery of analytical models for product strategy, development and A/B testing.

* Creating dashboards to keep track of key business KPI's.

* Working with Product Management and Engineering to generalize, scale and productize analytical approaches within and across the company.

* Planning, staffing and prioritizing analytical deliverables with Product Management and Engineering teams.

[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/790/applications/new](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/790/applications/new)

------
nilsbunger
Dropbox - SF and NY - Fulltime and Intern

Dropbox is building the home for people’s most important things —- their
photos, docs, and everything else. We handle over a billion files a day for
over 300 million users with a product that’s easy enough for your grandparents
to use.

We write great software and sweat the details, relentlessly focus on impact,
and are working to create an enduring culture. We’ve barely scratched the
surface, and we're building much more than a little blue box.

\----

Some of the expertise we’re trying to grow:

Engineering: computer vision, data scientist, android, iOS, web (front and
backend), infrastructure, QA, and more

Design: user research, visual design, and interaction design

Product: developer advocate, payments, and localization

Tech Ops: site reliability, MySQL, infrastructure security, network engineer,
hadoop reliability, and datacenter ops.

Check out our jobs page
([https://www.dropbox.com/jobs](https://www.dropbox.com/jobs)) for more jobs
and full descriptions.

\----

What’s it like to be a Dropboxer?
[https://www.facebook.com/lifeinsidedropbox](https://www.facebook.com/lifeinsidedropbox)

Glassdoor: [http://www.glassdoor.com/Overview/Working-at-Dropbox-
EI_IE41...](http://www.glassdoor.com/Overview/Working-at-Dropbox-
EI_IE415350.11,18.htm)

Apply with link
[https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/product?ds=1600dcfc59](https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/product?ds=1600dcfc59)
and we'll get back to you within 3 business days.

~~~
dtr
I applied for the Intern opening about a month ago. I understand things take a
while - just trying to be seen! Thanks.

~~~
nilsbunger
That's definitely not cool. We're doing a new thing this month though -- see
the link -- and trying to get back to folks quickly.

What I'd suggest is apply again, and let me know if you don't hear a response
(my email is in my profile). Use the special link from the post --
[https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/product?ds=1600dcfc59](https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/product?ds=1600dcfc59)

~~~
bohnej
Your email isn't shown on your profile. Also, when you try and reapply again
you get a message saying "You have already applied for this position. Please
wait at least 6 months before reapplying."

~~~
nilsbunger
TIL the "email" field isn't public, you have to put it in the about field.
It's in there now, sorry about that! Send me a note so I can help you out.

------
maramaemartin
San Francisco, CA - Full-Time imatchative.com

Software Engineer - Web Crawler needed for ALTX/iMatchative

ALTX is connecting the right investor to the right fund. Founded in 2012 as
iMatchative, we've built a state of the art, two sided, cloud-based network
that helps investors and funds alike find stickier, more satisfying
investments with innovative algorithms, behavioral and traditional statistics
and analysis.

Here are some challenges you'll help us tackle:

* Consuming APIs and Feeds from the top Social Networking sites on the Internet including Twitter, Facebook, LinkedIn, Instagram, etc.

* Setting up data ingestion from Partner sFTP sites into our Hadoop-based data pipeline

* Finding and pulling down information from the deepest reaches of the Internet. If it's out there, we need you to find it!

* Analyzing and procuring massive data sets and creating the smartest bots the web has ever seen

We're offering competitive salaries, comprehensive health/vision/dental
benefits, 401K plan, equity, and much more.

To apply, visit:
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/804](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/804)

------
b0sk0
AdGear - Production Engineer - Montreal, Canada

AdGear is a digital advertising technology company providing platforms and
services for digital media innovators such as publishers, advertisers and
media agencies.

We operate a full-stack advertising platform enabling our customers to
innovate with formats, audience data, reporting, pricing and distribution
strategies.

The Production Engineer position at AdGear is a full-stack role comprised of
50% linux system administration, 25% networking administration, and 25%
combined developer operations/planning/vendor management.

For more information, complete description of role, and details on applying,
please see
[http://adgear.com/company/careers/#ProductionEngineerMontrea...](http://adgear.com/company/careers/#ProductionEngineerMontreal)

We also have an office in Toronto and are willing to hire for this position
there if the candidate is exceptional and can work well with our
infra/tech/dev teams which are in Montreal.

Please make sure to CC mina@adgear.com and bosko@adgear.com with your Email to
jobs@ so we know you're from HN. :)

------
akurilin
Front Row Education
([https://www.frontrowed.com/](https://www.frontrowed.com/)) - San Francisco,
Full Time

At Front Row, we’re building an incredibly powerful tool to help kids learn
math and help teachers be more effective. In just 8 months after launch we’re
in more than 1.5% of US schools and are growing rapidly. We solve the hard
problem of analysing large amounts of student data and presenting it to
teachers in a way that they can use it to personalize instruction for each
young scholar.

We’re looking for well-rounded full-stack web engineers who are really excited
about functional programming.

As one of our first engineers (after the CTO) you will have have immense
impact on our success and our culture. Given this high level of
responsibility, we offer a generous amount of equity. Finally, everyone at
Front Row has a ton of flexibility in where they work, and what they work on.

Email jobs@frontrowed.com if you’re interested, or learn more here:
[http://goo.gl/dY8gqB](http://goo.gl/dY8gqB)

------
amandawild
Shake- Downtown NYC

Why you would love to get a beer with us: We’ve brought together a smart,
talented group of people who care about what they do and care about the people
they work with. As we grow, we’re looking for great people who share our
passion for improving the world with technology and aren’t fazed by our
overuse of quotes from Hook. Think you would be a good fit? BANGARANG!

Also because you could end up in this picture:
[http://websta.me/p/744924852870364217_353948246](http://websta.me/p/744924852870364217_353948246)

Why you would love to work with us: Shake is a technology platform making the
law accessible, understandable and affordable for consumers and small
businesses. We strive to combine the simplicity and convenience of a handshake
with the protection of a legal agreement.

What could you be doing: -Software Engineer (MEAN stack) -Lead iOS Developer
-Senior Android Developer -Senior UX Designer

Check out [http://www.shakelaw.com/jobs/](http://www.shakelaw.com/jobs/) or
email jobs@shakelaw.com with questions.

------
dh0913
Help.com - [http://help.com](http://help.com) \- Software Engineer - Austin,
TX

Backed by $6 million in seed funding, Help.com's team of customer service and
technology experts is setting out to build the next generation of customer
service software. Our goal is to give companies the tools they need to delight
their customers at enterprise scale. We want to disrupt the customer service
software market by providing companies (and their customers) with tools that
are powerful and simple to use.

At its core, Help.com is a technology company and we are looking for talented
engineers at all levels to join our growing technical team in Austin. Our
technical stack consists of Node.js on the backend and Backbone on the front-
end.

Skills we like to see:

* Proficiency in JavaScript and familiarity with common libraries * Hands on Node.js experience is highly preferred * Skilled in front-end development with HTML, CSS, and JavaScript. * Good understanding of MongoDB * Unix/Linux basics * Experience working through cross-browser compatibility issues * Strong problem solving skills * Experience working with Git

All of our positions are based in our office in downtown Austin. We offer
competitive compensation (both cash and equity), an unlimited vacation policy,
as well as fully paid medical benefits for eligible employees.

If you're interested, check out [http://help.com/jobs](http://help.com/jobs).
More about what it's like to work with us at [http://help.com/#were-
hiring](http://help.com/#were-hiring). We've hired people from HN before, so
mention how you found out about us.

Feel free to email recruiting {at} help {dot} com with any questions.

------
dfine
Placemeter — NYC (relocation possible)

Multiple jobs on the tech side: [https://jobs.lever.co/placemeter?lever-
source=hacker-news](https://jobs.lever.co/placemeter?lever-source=hacker-news)

    
    
      + Full stack engineer
      + Computer Vision Engineer
      + Data Science Engineer
      + Mobile/Embedded Sensor Engineer
      + Product Manager
    

Placemeter is building a real-time data layer measuring activity in the
physical urban environment, like how many people are walking on an
intersection or how fast cars are speeding down your block. We use computer
vision at a massive scale, on a large number of rich and ubiquitous video
feeds, to understand what is going in in the physical world in real time. We
measure how busy places are, what people do, how fast cars go, and much more.
We offer that data to developers, citizens, cities, and retailers, radically
changing the way they interact with the physical world.

We built our platform around privacy. We never store any video and we do not
identify people. We also make sure no one can reverse engineer our data to
identify anyone. We are backed by top NYC & Silicon Valley VCs, alumna of
TechStars (Spring 2013), and actively plugged into their vibrant ecosystem of
mentors and alumni.

We need creative and flexible minds, with a complete commitment to building
nothing else but perfect software and systems. Make a real impact on your
city, the NYC tech community, and a fast growing startup. Put your mark on
this truly disruptive, slightly crazy, and ambitious platform we are building.

Placemeter is in a phase of rapid expansion, and we want you to join us.

APPLY NOW: [https://jobs.lever.co/placemeter?lever-source=hacker-
news](https://jobs.lever.co/placemeter?lever-source=hacker-news)

------
adrianmacneil
Coinbase

San Francisco or remote

[https://coinbase.com/](https://coinbase.com/)

[http://grnh.se/t4gehk](http://grnh.se/t4gehk) # jobs page

Interested in helping build the future of currency and payments? Do you
regularly run though brick walls on your way to success? Are you passionate
about bitcoin and digital currency? If so, you've found the right place.

We're mostly using Ruby on Rails, with a touch of Sinatra, Java, Objective C,
and Node.js for various projects. We're looking for:

Operations Engineer - lead the design and implementation of our highly
scalable and secure backend infrastructure.

iOS/Android Engineers - add functionality to our existing mobile apps, and
build entirely new apps.

Security Engineers - help design our architecture from the ground up, and work
with our whitehat community to detect and fix new issues.

Integrations Engineer - work with our merchant partners such as Overstock.com,
Dish, Expedia, Dell etc to integrate the Coinbase API. Involves some travel to
work on-site with larger merchants.

Developer Advocate - work with our developer community to gather feedback,
help with API questions, improve documentation, and attend meetups/hackathons.

Generalist Backend/Frontend Engineers - do you simply love building great
products, or fast, scalable backend software? We're also looking for great
engineers to work on our main Coinbase.com application.

Non-technical - read hacker news and dream of working at an exciting startup,
but don't have any technical skills? We have plenty of other openings in BD,
Fraud + Compliance, Recruiting - see our jobs page.

------
sahil_videology
Baltimore, MD; Reston, VA; FULL TIME, INTERN (H1B maybe if already in US)

Videology Group -
[http://www.videologygroup.com/](http://www.videologygroup.com/)

Internet advertising startup looking primarily for server-side Java developers
(if your Java is rusty but you're good, drop us a note anyway). I was working
for a start-up called LucidMedia Networks (hence the "lmn" in the e-mail
address below), which got acquired by Videology. Our stack is Java on Spring
on *nix with MySQL and some NoSQL stores on AWS. The Baltimore office also has
a team on a large .NET stack as well, but Java teams are spread across both
offices. We have some big projects in the works involving big data and volume
as we scale globally and across mediums (video, mobile, etc.). Currently, our
Reston platform alone handles 4 billion requests a day.

Contact me directly at sahil_lmn@yahoo.com.

I actually got hired through a HN "Who is Hiring" thread, and I hired 2 people
through these threads. These things do work!

------
maramaemartin
Emeryville, CA - Full-Time www.tubemogul.com

Senior Full Stack Engineer Needed for TubeMogul

TubeMogul is an enterprise software company for digital branding and we're
looking for a Senior Full Stack Engineer to join our engineering team.

Here's some challenges you'll help us tackle:

* You'll develop analytics dashboards, optimize application performance and responsiveness

* Help us grow our edge as an effective high-frequency trading platform for video advertising.

* You'll design, develop and ship code in PHP, JavaScript and HTML/CSS preprocessors

* You'll collaborate with product managers and designers to produce extraordinary user experiences and optimize UI performance and responsiveness

* You'll help us plan and implement additional tools with Kohana, CodeIgniter, Angular.js, Backbone.js and Node.js

* You'll pro-actively look to retain TubeMogul's edge as a world-class product

We're offering a competitive salary, benefits, stock options, PTO, and much
more.

To apply, visit:
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/799](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/799)

------
ISsuperhero
Atlanta - On Site - US Citiz Only

Looking for: API Hackers, Go / Golang Enthusiasts, Python, Ruby, Cassandra /
Riak

Building: Enterprise Data Security Platform utilizing encrypting techniques to
protect data the moment it's created, allowing the ability to track and
control its every move

jessey@ionic.com

[https://ionicsecurity.com/careers/](https://ionicsecurity.com/careers/)

------
DLarsen
Connexity - Camarillo/Los Angeles, CA

We're building a sophisticated advertising platform to help brands and
retailers sell efficiently through loads of shopping intent data.

1) We need a Rails dev to own our campaign management interface. While we have
a growing set of systems doing automated optimization and altering, you'll
help humans effectively manage hundreds of campaigns for well-known brands and
retailers. We serve 50+ million ads every day and process 3.5 billion
transactions, and you'll be right in the thick of it. You'll work directly
with Postgres, Redis, HBase and Hadoop. You'll also likely play a key role in
developing a new API for several key partners.

2) We need someone with fierce tenacity to run QA and technical ad operations.
When an account manager sees that we recorded no clicks for a certain campaign
in Firefox browsers, you'll get to hunt down the resolution. You'd bring a
meticulous eye for detail to bear with browser and Javascript chops. Done
well, you'll be a daily hero. (As it turns out, the folks writing "system
code" perform best when they can stay in the zone, head down as much as
possible.) Count on becoming well acquainted with Hive.

3) Finally, we're looking for a strong DevOps team member. You know networking
and Linux very well. You'll help improve our Hadoop clusters. You'll tune
monitoring and alerting thresholds. Most importantly, you'll eagerly seek to
expand your usefulness as you work with the rest of the dev team. We're not
driven by dogma, and you'll find yourself in good company if your sole
priority is fixing the problem at hand.

I'm one of the lead devs, and you can reach me at dlarsen@connexity.com. I'm
happy to speak informally about our situation, and can hook you up with the HR
folk at the appropriate time.

~~~
DLarsen
Forgot to mention the perks... flexible schedule, paid-for lunches, unlimited
vacation and great medical coverage. It's a great opportunity for folks driven
toward consistent excellence with a hunger for improvement.

------
pia_
Private Internet Access - LOS ANGELES or REMOTE

The world's leading VPN service provider, is always looking for the best
talent to join our team to help us in our mission to protect and preserve the
world which we love.

If you are interested in joining, believe in your skills and talents, and most
importantly, wish to protect the privacy of the world, please send over your
resume and any other relevant information that you believe will help us in
determining if you are the right fit to jobs@privateinternetaccess.com.

Thanks in advance, and we look forward to exploring the opportunity with you.

Positions currently open:

\- Backend Developer (Ruby on Rails)

\- Operations / Devops Engineer

\- Mobile App Developer (iOS or Android)

\- Online Marketing Specialist

\- Digital Marketing Database Analyst - Data Miner

Remote work is considered so feel free to get in touch. Our offices are in Los
Angeles.

You can find more details about each position at:
[https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/pages/work-for-
us](https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/pages/work-for-us)

We're looking forward to hear from you at jobs@privateinternetaccess.com.

------
cedsav
Web Application Developer [Full Time, Bloomington, IN or REMOTE]

We’re looking for talented and passionate developers to help improve and
expand our web-based application, FormAssembly.com.

The ideal candidate can craft code that is robust and easy to maintain, switch
between back-end and front-end development, and keep usability and user
experience in mind at all times.

You’ll work on our LAMP stack, and occasionally on new projects with a clean
slate, for which you’ll help pick the best technologies, architecture, and
tools.

You’ll work autonomously or with the team depending on the project, and will
get many opportunities to share, teach, and learn from your coworkers.

Your work will get in front of tens of thousands of users and help make data
collection easier for a lot of people, from schools enrolling students to
large corporations improving their business processes.

Position is full-time, in Bloomington, Indiana or remote. Email
jobs@veerwest.com to apply or visit
[http://www.veerwest.com/jobs](http://www.veerwest.com/jobs)

------
jwmerrill
Desmos - San Francisco, CA

Desmos started by reinventing the graphing calculator
[https://www.desmos.com/calculator](https://www.desmos.com/calculator) for the
21st century as one of the most advanced HTML5 apps on the web. In the
process, we've developed what historians call a "business model," working with
partners to push their content and assessment to new levels.

As our next act, we're raising the bar for what digital content
[https://teacher.desmos.com/](https://teacher.desmos.com/) can look like, and
creating classrooom experiences that are as delightful to use as they are
instructionally effective.

But we've just scratched the surface of what we want to accomplish (ask us
about our thoughts on project-based learning, or replacing multiple-choice
tests, for example), and we need your help.

More about open positions at:
[https://www.desmos.com/careers](https://www.desmos.com/careers)

------
suhailpatel
OnApp - [http://onapp.com](http://onapp.com) \- London, UK

\-------------------------------------

OnApp is all about helping service providers build their own public clouds. We
build software that helps hosting companies compete against Amazon by
providing a turn key Cloud and CDN platform.

We have more than 500 individual hosting providers running our software and we
want to cluster them all to bring a compute federation so users can spin up a
cloud server of any scale anywhere in the world. We've already done this for
the CDN market: [http://onapp.com/platform/onapp-
cdn/](http://onapp.com/platform/onapp-cdn/)

\-------------------------------------

Our dev stack comprises of Rails, Git, Postgres, Redis and Ansible but there's
plenty of other technologies being used like Python, C++, Java, MySQL and
more.

We are actively looking for Rails Developers for our London office to help us
develop the OnApp Compute Marketrplace. If you are interested, email me
directly: suhail@onapp.com

------
salar
Amsterdam, the Netherlands. No remote work – must be willing to work at our
Amsterdam office.

Silk [1] is looking for a Front-end Developer and a DevOps Engineer.

We're building a product that makes it easy for people to create sites with
information that is easy to query, visualize and share. On a deeper level, our
vision is to bring the semantic web to the masses and build an amazing company
around that.

We're working on many interesting and challenging problems, with a custom-
built Haskell graph-database on the back-end and a cutting-edge Functional
Reactive client-side framework in Javascript on the front-end [2]. Silk is
well-funded by top-tier VCs (NEA and Atomico) and we're located in the city
center of Amsterdam.

For more info & open positions: [https://jobs.silk.co/](https://jobs.silk.co/)

[1] [https://www.silk.co/](https://www.silk.co/)

[2] See [http://engineering.silk.co/](http://engineering.silk.co/) for
examples.

------
smitchsmith
Context Matters, New York, NY - Hiring an engineer in NYC. Sorry, no remote.

Context Matters is a platform that the world's largest pharmaceutical
companies use to make strategic drug development decisions. We're looking to
add another developer to our small team. If that sounds like a good time to
you, please check out the attached job description and answer 3 short
questions online at
[http://www.interviewzen.com/apply/5x2pbm](http://www.interviewzen.com/apply/5x2pbm)
or you can email me: mitchell.smith (at) contextmatters (.com)

DEVELOPER

We've built a platform that the world's largest pharmaceutical companies use
to make strategic drug development decisions. Members of our team enjoy
meaningful equity and a progressive, respectful environment. We like having
interests outside of work! Product Development has recently transitioned from
contractors to a small team in house and we're seeking a third member. We tend
to be pretty self-sufficient, but collaborate on things like code review or
UX. The ability to wear many hats is a plus – but we might make fun of you if
you mention being a “ninja.”

Responsibilities

• Write code that someone else is able to understand

• Design features that work & look good

• Have ideas: UX, technologies to use, be opinionated on the product

• Balance the ability to ship quickly with code quality and test coverage

Requirements

• Experience developing applications with Ruby on Rails

• Demonstrable knowledge of front-end technologies: JavaScript, HTML, CSS &
jQuery

• Working knowledge of SQL

• Familiarity with testing (we use RSpec and Jasmine)

• Ubuntu / server admin knowledge a plus!

------
Clairesheng
One of our offices: Shanghai, China

We build products at the intersection of technology around data. Lots of data
visualization, big data and infrastructure.

We work with large organizations on challenging problems (the World Bank, the
United Nations, CNN) OR on our own products (mostly developer tools, things
like [http://devo.ps](http://devo.ps) or
[http://octokan.com](http://octokan.com)).

We are a multicultural team with French, American, British, Chinese, Korean,
Dutch and Finnish colleagues. We are about to settle a third office in Berlin
and are looking at remote hiring in Spain and Seoul.

We work a lot with Javascript (node.js, AngularJS), Python, occasionally Go
and Erlang. Lots of single page apps, APIs and infrastructure automation.

We are looking for full-time or interns:

\- Developers; front-end (HTML5 + Compass + AngularJS), backend (node.js,
Python), ops (Python, Go).

\- Designers; you have design chops, understand technology (HTML/CSS...) and
do more than nice pictures (content strategy, color theory, ...).

\- Strategist; you can quickly immerse yourself in a new field of knowledge,
have a knack for data and are quick at recognizing patterns. You are a jack-
of-all-trades that can think a solution and get it shipped, either alone or
with a team.

\- Marketing; you have what it takes to grow a brand or product online and
understand how to leverage online and offline tools to get there.

\- Business Development; if you are in Washington DC, Berlin or Paris,
understand enough of our space and would like to help us grow our services,
shoot us an email.

Drop me a line at job@wiredcraft.com, or go to
[http://wiredcraft.com/careers.html](http://wiredcraft.com/careers.html)

------
jluan
/ _======================================

Dextro - Senior Backend Engineer (NYC full-time)

=======================================_/

// What we do

Dextro is a venture-backed AI-as-a-service company building an API that
recognizes brands, objects, and scenes in photos, videos, and live streams.
Our technology powers the next generation of vision-enabled apps, robots,
smart devices, and data analytics tools.

// Who we are

We are a small, highly technical team of vision engineers and researchers from
the UPenn GRASP Lab, IIT Delhi, Microsoft, and iRobot. Python, CUDA, C++, and
Ruby are our core languages. We have 10^~14 FLOPS of compute on-site regularly
being maxed out by experiments and performance testing.

// Who you are

This is primarily a distributed systems and web services developer role but
you will have computer vision responsibilities. Though we expect significant
backend dev experience, you will learn the vision that you need on the job.

// More information

Check out more info at dextro.co/jobs and shoot me an email at jobs []
dextro.co if you're interested!

------
rfzabick
Nokia/HERE (Formerly Navteq) — Chicago

As an organization, we have a long history with map data. Now we’re looking at
interesting ways to use it to change driving. Cars of the future (and present)
have onboard computers, tons of sensors, and internet connections over the
cell network. If you could hook that up to our map data, you could do some
really cool things.

To see what we’re up to, check out [http://360.here.com/tag/connected-
driving/](http://360.here.com/tag/connected-driving/)

We’re looking for strong Java developers to make this happen. Experience with
AWS, apache storm, stream processing or high volume, low-latency applications
are all plusses.

The things I’ve enjoyed most since starting here a few months ago:

\- Interesting problem space

\- Interesting tech stack

\- I get to wear sandals to work

\- Team running group that goes for a run together every Wednesday morning
before lunch

\- Company gym

\- Quickly-growing team

\- Good medical insurance coverage

\- Starting a lunch time study group (with lunch provided by the company!)

Interested? Questions? Email me at roman.zabicki@here.com I'd love to talk to
you.

------
abuggia
Localytics - Boston - FULL-TIME, INTERN, H1B

Localytics is hiring:

    
    
      - Senior Backend Engineer (Scala, AWS)
      - Infrastructure Automation Engineer
      - Site Reliability Engineer
      - Big Data Solutions Engineer
      - Senior Android Engineer
      - Mobile Test Engineer 
    
    

Check out our engineering blog to get an idea of what its like to work with
us: [http://info.localytics.com/engineering-
blog](http://info.localytics.com/engineering-blog)

About Localytics:

* We provide app analytics and app marketing services for thousands of apps on over a billion devices.

* We have hard problems to solve in big data, scaling, distributed systems, data visualization and mobile.

* We are one of the fastest growing companies in Boston and were named one of the top places to work by The Boston Globe.

* We are passionate about and have deep expertise in the technologies we work with including: Scala, iOS, Android, MapReduce, MongoDB, DynamoDB, Memcache, Redis, Column Store Databases, Rails, AngularJS, D3.js, AWS: DynamoDB, S3, SQS, EMR, ElasticCache and EC2.

* We are located in Downtown Crossing.

We love candidates who:

* Prefer startup environments.

* Are passionate about technology.

* Enjoy influencing the direction of the product and technologies.

Successful candidates may help us with:

* Front end development - We have ambitious data visualization projects on our roadmap.

* Back end development - wrangling big data using Scala, AWS and several storage technologies.

* Mobile development on Android, iOS, HTML5 and Windows Phone

Candidates of all experience levels encouraged to apply: jobs@localytics.com
\-----

------
saiwong
SPORTS195 - Full Time - [http://www.sports195.com](http://www.sports195.com)

New York, NY * Austin, TX * Remote

    
    
      ====== What we do ======
    

Empower and Unite the World through Sports.

Sport is a universal language. SPORTS195 connects the entire global sports
ecosystem on one platform, uniting the world around a shared and universal
passion. Our massive platform continuously grows through our partners building
their networks. With one of the world's largest sports content database,
SPORTS195's hub of two-way content feeds the entire sports ecosystem.

    
    
      ====== What we want ======
    

* Front End - NodeJS, BackboneJS, SASS, Strong web app experience

* QA Automation - Selenium, JAVA or Ruby

* SysOps - AWS, Chef, Puppet, Bash/Shell scripting
    
    
      ====== Perks ======
    

* Flexible vacation

* Remote and work-from-home

* Flexible hours

* Conference and travel budgets

* Stocked kitchen with snacks and beverages

* Kickball team, Fantasy Leagues, etc!

* Health/Vision/Dental/Life/401K

* Great offices in NYC and Austin, TX
    
    
      ====== Apply ======
    

Sai Wong

VP of Development

sai.wong@sport195.com

------
erikwiffin
Research Square - Durham, North Carolina and remote - www.researchsquare.com

# About Us

Research Square (RS) is the parent company of American Journal Experts (AJE),
Rubriq, and Journal Guide. RS was founded in 2004 as AJE and offers a fast-
growth startup-like environment with 120+ employees. We've been profitable
since day one. At RS, we see our mission as greater than just building a
product, and we are passionate about helping the scientific research community
discover and implement better research faster.

At RS we have an “Open Office” environment where people can choose to work
from home. We have a good number of folks who come into the Durham office for
periodic meetings, work sessions, board game nights, team outings, Kinect
nights with the office XBox, etc. We like hanging out together...we're fun. We
also have team members who do all that remotely, and that's OK too.

## Software Development Engineer

[http://researchsquare.theresumator.com/apply/KbZdNP/Software...](http://researchsquare.theresumator.com/apply/KbZdNP/Software-
Development-Engineer.html)

This is the right fit for you if you're comfortable with both working
collaboratively with other developers, as well as being independent. You will
be working on a variety of projects for internal as well as external clients,
including building web applications, APIs, search and social integration
tools, data analysis tools, and much more.

Requirements

    
    
      + experience with relational databases
      + experience with object-oriented programming
    

Bonus points

    
    
      + experience with Zend Framework / Slim Framework
      + experience with ORMs
      + experience with JavaScript (jQuery)
      + experience with JSON, REST and APIs
      + familiarity with Git or other DVCSes

------
maramaemartin
COURSE HERO - REDWOOD CITY, CA - FT

We're looking for Associate and Senior level Software Engineers!

Course Hero is creating a platform where students and experts can share and
access great academic content they need to succeed at any time, from anywhere.
Today, millions of students take advantage of our educational resources
including study guides, flashcards and tutors.

We believe that improved access to knowledge enriches lives and increases
future opportunities. Technology is revolutionizing the way we learn, and
we're committed to providing individualized support to students everywhere to
help them expand their academic knowledge and professional skills.

Jr. SWE:
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/792/applications/new](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/792/applications/new)

Sr. SWE:
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/793/applications/new](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/793/applications/new)

------
dabent
MedTech Exchange - Atlanta, GA We are a new company who is looking to
eliminate the inefficiencies in implant surgeries. Help us make medicine
better. We are looking for a talented front-end developer with experience in:

    
    
        * Bootstrap
    
        * jQuery
    
        * Less/CSS/Object-Oriented CSS
    
        * HTML5
    
        * Responsive design
    
        * Understanding of UX principles and best practices
    
        * Angular.js
    
        * Single-page Application Development/Design
    
    
      We are also looking for a back-end or full-stack developer with experience in:
    
        * Play Framework (Java/Scala)
    
        * MySQL
    
        * REST
    
        * Object-Oriented Development/Design
    
        * RabbitMQ (or other message queueing technologies)
     
        * Automated Testing
    
        * Linux Administration
    

Join us and have the opportunity to design and implement the look and feel of
software than can disrupt the medical industry. Interested?
hiring@medtechexchange.com

------
swilson7
Human API (Redwood City, CA & Vancouver, Canada) is hiring engineers.
[http://humanapi.co/](http://humanapi.co/)

== About us ===

We're a small, product-centric team focused on opening the world of health
data. For us, life is all about moving fast, crushing hard problems, and
enjoying the journey. Our investors include a16z, Eric Schmidt, Max Levchin,
Scott Banister, and Alex Payne.

== Open roles ==

You can read more about the Dev Ops, Full Stack, and Fwd Deployed roles here:
[https://angel.co/humanapi/jobs](https://angel.co/humanapi/jobs) but know that
we hire for people not roles, so we're happy to hear from you even if you
don’t match these specs. andrei@humanapi.co

== What you will build ==

Human API is the easiest way to integrate health data from anywhere. Through
our universal single sign-on, users can securely share their health data with
any application or system, regardless of how that data was recorded, processed
or stored.

~~~
hmsimha
Are all positions Redwood City only?

~~~
swilson7
Thanks for clarifying. We're hiring all roles at both locations (Redwood City
& Vancouver).

------
Clairesheng
One of our offices: Shanghai, China

We build products at the intersection of technology around data. Lots of data
visualization, big data and infrastructure.

We work with large organizations on challenging problems (the World Bank, the
United Nations, CNN) OR on our own products (mostly developer tools, things
like [http://devo.ps](http://devo.ps) or
[http://octokan.com](http://octokan.com)).

We are a multicultural team with French, American, British, Chinese, Korean,
Dutch and Finnish colleagues. We are about to settle a third office in Berlin
and are looking at remote hiring in Spain and Seoul.

We work a lot with Javascript (node.js, AngularJS), Python, occasionally Go
and Erlang. Lots of single page apps, APIs and infrastructure automation.

We are looking for full-time or interns:

\- Developers; front-end (HTML5 + Compass + AngularJS), backend (node.js,
Python), ops (Python, Go).

\- Designers; you have design chops, understand technology (HTML/CSS...) and
do more than nice pictures (content strategy, color theory, ...).

\- Strategist; you can quickly immerse yourself in a new field of knowledge,
have a knack for data and are quick at recognizing patterns. You are a jack-
of-all-trades that can think a solution and get it shipped, either alone or
with a team.

\- Marketing; you have what it takes to grow a brand or product online and
understand how to leverage online and offline tools to get there.

\- Business Development; if you are in Washington DC, Berlin or Paris,
understand enough of our space and would like to help us grow our services,
shoot us an email.

Drop me a line at job@wiredcraft.com, or go to
[http://wiredcraft.com/careers.html](http://wiredcraft.com/careers.html)

~~~
kamaal
Are you looking for backend developers.

------
stanleydrew
Bolt - San Francisco - [https://bolt.co](https://bolt.co) \-
[https://angel.co/bolt](https://angel.co/bolt) \- jobs@bolt.co

We need generalists to help us build a full-on replacement for carrier voice
and SMS.

We’re a 3-person startup founded by two former Twilio engineers building the
next generation of communications services. We aim to deliver a software
service that will motivate consumers to switch (port) their phone numbers from
the old stodgy telephone networks to us.

There’s a ton of work required behind the scenes to make that happen, which is
why we need your help.

Here are some of our current projects that need an owner:

    
    
        * Hermes, our XMPP server written in Go
        * Android messaging frontend
        * iOS messaging frontend
        * Server orchestration/monitoring backend (hopefully based on etcd)
    

Send a quick intro email to jobs@bolt.co or to me directly (emails in profile)
if you’re interested.

------
iis_zephyr
South Lake Tahoe (Zephyr Cove, NV)

Informa Investment Solutions, Inc. is seeking both a senior and a junior
developer to join our web applications team at our office on the shores of
Lake Tahoe. If you love designing and building modern, responsive web
applications that make it easy for business users to run sophisticated
investment analysis software, we would like to talk to you. We’re an
established company with actual paying customers and we want to make our
little corner of the world a better place for our users.

We use standards-based HTML, JavaScript and CSS, along with state of the art
technologies – Canvas, SVG, RequireJS, Backbone, Marionette, and LESS – to
build cross-browser interfaces and advanced data visualizations. The backend
is a mixture of C#, Java, C++ because we believe in using the right tool for
the job, and we are regularly evaluating our tools to ensure that. Our
development process is agile and we release our web products approximately
once a month.

Our offices are a five minute walk from the Nevada shore of Lake Tahoe and
Heavenly ski resort is a fifteen minute drive from the office. As a developer
you’ll also get your own private office and even though we mostly develop on
Windows, all our developers have Mac hardware. We prefer to hire generalists
who are as curious and excited about technology as we are. All of us enjoy
learning new technologies and tools; we have a small team and each developer
should be able to work on every aspect of the system.

To get a feel for one of our software products, please visit
zephyrondemand.com and click Try Zephyr Analytics.

Please note: these are full-time positions in our Zephyr Cove office. We do
permit senior developers (5+ yrs. relevant experience) to work remotely, but
total travel time to the Zephyr office can be no longer than 3 hours. If
you're interested, please email matt.motherway -at- informais.com (and put
“Hacker News” in the subject). Thank you.

------
victortrac
ROIKOI | roikoi.com | Austin, TX

[https://roikoi.com](https://roikoi.com) is a well-funded, 7-person startup in
Austin, TX. Our team is top-notch, coming from previous Austin successes like
Bazaarvoice, HomeAway, RetailMeNot, & Mutual Mobile. We've raised $1.5M of
seed funding earlier this year on our prototype and are heads down building
out features and our mobile applications.

We use Python (flask), DynamoDB, and Cloudsearch on top of AWS for our API,
and backbone.js powers our front-end application. A Cordova mobile app is
coming soon for Android and iOS. Our ideal candidate is experienced with
building Python APIs but is capable and interested in writing JS. While
strongly preferred, Python experience isn't strictly required if you can show
proficiency in other languages.

You'll receive generous equity, a competitive salary, whatever tech you need,
and fully covered health insurance.

Looking forward to hearing from you.

victor+hn@roikoi.com

------
arobbins
Factual - Los Angeles, San Francisco, Shanghai

Factual is currently hiring engineers and data lovers of all levels in the SF
Bay Area, Los Angeles, and Shanghai.

Factual’s location platform enriches mobile location signals with definitive
global data, enabling personalized and contextually relevant mobile
experiences. Built from billions of inputs, the data is constantly updated by
Factual’s real-time data stack. We were named one of "50 Disruptive Companies
in 2013" by MIT Technology Review. We have a terrific team that is still
fairly small and an incredible CEO who was previously the co-founder of
Applied Semantics (which was bought by Google and became AdSense). Factual has
venture funding from Andreessen-Horowitz and our partners/customers include
Facebook, Yelp, Trulia, and Newsweek.

There are many challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack:
data cleaning and canonicalization, storage, deduping, serving, APIs,
improving data using machine learning, etc. A great example is one of our most
recent products, Geopulse Audience, which stands at the intersection of high
quality places data and large scale analysis of user geo-data:
[http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-
audience](http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-audience) . If you love
data, Factual is the place to be. Our main criteria are that you're smart and
get things done, but you'll get bonus points for experience with Clojure
([http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure](http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure)),
machine learning, NLP, algorithm design, or Hadoop.

You can email me personally at alexr@factual.com, or view our job postings and
apply directly via Jobvite: Los Angeles/SF Bay Area Software engineer:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oQR1Vfwn&s=Hackernews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oQR1Vfwn&s=Hackernews)

------
jasonlotito
MeetMe - New Hope, PA (near Philadelphia, Pennsylvania) -
[http://www.meetme.com](http://www.meetme.com)

See all public openings here:
[http://jobvite.com/m?3SzvEgwl](http://jobvite.com/m?3SzvEgwl)

About Us: MeetMe is the leading social network for meeting new people in the
US with over 1 million DAU. We've been around since 2005 as myYearbook,
rebranding in 2012 as MeetMe. We've launched other apps such as Focal, Choosy,
Charm, and Unsaid in the past, and are looking to continue adding more
standalone apps in the future.

We use a wide variety of languages, generally using what makes sense. C, PHP,
Python, JavaScript and Node.js, and native iOS and Android development are the
most common.

MeetMe is a fun place to work. We hold a yearly developer retreat, as well as
regular company-wide hackathons. We have a book club, board game club, and we
even have a game room. And our summer hours last all year round.

While we aren't a new company in the time scale of the internet, we still know
how to have fun. We just get the benefit of not having to kill ourselves
working 12 hour days. =) This means you'll enjoy actually going home on time!
We have many openings, both technical and non-technical. Here is a list of
positions we are usually always looking for.

* Senior Android Developer

* Software iOS Developer

* Network Engineer

You can apply directly here:
[http://jobvite.com/m?3SzvEgwl](http://jobvite.com/m?3SzvEgwl)

Or you can contact me at jlotito@meetme.com. I'm a developer, so feel free to
ask specific developer-type questions.

You can also check out our Engineering blog here:
[http://engineering.meetme.com](http://engineering.meetme.com)

------
fmotlik
We're hiring at Codeship in either Boston MA, or Vienna Austria (with
possibility to switch between both offices regularly)

We do hosted continuous delivery. We test and deploy for thousands of
developers and have been in production release for years.

We raised a bunch of money at the beginning of the year and see great growth.

Obviously as a big part of our product is a proper engineering workflow we put
a lot of work into automated testing, code reviews, continuous delivery and
everything else that has to be part of modern software engineering.

We're currently looking for Senior Rails developers in either location

You can see more about us on our Team
([https://www.codeship.io/team](https://www.codeship.io/team)) and
Jobs([https://www.codeship.io/jobs](https://www.codeship.io/jobs)) page so you
get a feeling how it is to work at Codeship.

Send me an Email to flo@codeship.io if you have any questions.

------
zacharypinter
Vessel - Video Focused Venture Backed By Benchmark, Greylock and Bezos
Expeditions (San Francisco, CA - Full-time No Remote)

We’ve been busy building a service whose mission is to delight consumers and
content creators alike.

Our founders, former founding CEO and CTO of Hulu, Jason Kilar and Richard
Tom, have assembled a unique and talented team, with strong experience
building and innovating at places like Hulu, Netflix and Amazon. As a team, we
are unusually passionate about the intersection of media and technology; we
see an opportunity to improve media, particularly next generation video.

We're looking for strong developers who love to code in a variety of languages
(Python, Node.js, React, Coffeescript to name a few) tackling every portion of
the stack. If this sounds like you, learn more at
[http://www.vessel.com/careers](http://www.vessel.com/careers) or email
careers@vessel.com

------
Jabaluck
Location: We are in New Haven, CT, but you can work remotely.

======Position=======

Co-founder CTO to collaborate with us and build out our existing prototype of
the online platform described below. We are looking first for general
competency and energy, a deeply inquisitive nature, and an appetite for the
risk and rewards of start-ups. We are looking second for experience in full-
stack development and knowledge of a range of frontend and backend
technologies. We are open to various arrangements, including covering your
living expenses for a trial period while all parties work toward progress on
website development and determining partnership feasibility.

======Company=======

We are building a website that anyone, anywhere can use to conduct and
participate in randomized experiments about simple life choices. We will
capture the same curiosity, desire for answers, and need to connect that makes
Q&A, social media, and wiki websites successful. We will do this by
facilitating the free exchange of experiment design, participation,
conversation, and results. Users will benefit from instant data analysis and
highly simplified experiment execution through mobile apps that maximize
participation.

======Co-founders======

Jason Abaluck is a assistant professor of economics at the Yale School of
Management. He has an extensive background in econometrics, including the
administration of large randomized experiments. Jason holds a Phd in Economics
from M.I.T. and a B.A. from Harvard University.

Cara Mae Cirignano is a trained environmental economist with a background in
architecture and green building. Her work includes low-income housing design
and development and systems analysis. Cara Mae holds a Masters of
Environmental Science in Economics from Yale University and a B.A. from
Wellesley College.

contact: jason.abaluck@yale.edu

We look forward to hearing from you. And playing ping pong with you.

------
JayNeely
Boston Globe Media -
[http://boston.com/digitaljobs/](http://boston.com/digitaljobs/) \- Boston, MA

Our open roles in engineering are:

\- Senior Software Engineer

\- Video Engineer

\- Front End Dev Manager, Advertising

\- Front End Developer

\- Front End Software Engineer

But we're also hiring for analytics, product management, design, marketing,
and more.

A year ago John Henry bought the Boston Globe, and we're making big moves now
within the world of news and media. We have the challenges and innovation-
focused mindset of a startup, backed by the resources of an established
company and the credibility of New England's most trusted brand.

We're hiring top-tier developers, product managers, UX designers, and content
directors to build, brainstorm, and grow new products. If you want to help
shape the future of journalism, check out our open jobs and see if one is
right for you:

[http://boston.com/digitaljobs/](http://boston.com/digitaljobs/)

------
a_s_cohen
FULL-TIME Sr. Ruby Developer (NY or SF)

Brainscape is a web & mobile education platform that doubles your learning
speed. We bring together the world’s best educators to break knowledge into
its most digestible building blocks, then deliver it through a web & mobile
study experience that is scientifically optimized for maximum memory
retention.

To date, Brainscape has changed the way over 7 million people study subjects
ranging from foreign languages, to history, to medical school. Learners are so
addicted to our adaptive study experience that they have spent over $1m on our
still-limited range of subjects. And we’re just getting started. Brainscape
has big plans to become the world’s default study platform in the years to
come.

We’re looking for a great rails engineer to join our team, either in our NYC
or SF office.

5+ years of overall development experience 2+ years of Ruby on Rails

Email jobs@brainscape.com to apply.

------
mikeearley2001
Shoe Lovers/Burlingame, CA/Full-Stack Engineer

Shoe Lovers is hiring a Full-Stack Engineer to join it's growing team of 8!

Shoe Lovers ([https://angel.co/shoe-lovers](https://angel.co/shoe-lovers)) is
the world’s largest online community for shoe fashionistas, curated with love.
We have grown to 20+M Facebook fans in a little over a year by offering a
unique mobile social commerce platform to help passionate women who love shoes
to find offers, discover trends around the world, and share their passion with
others.

Do you want to be part of a team riding hyper-growth customer acquisition? We
are scaling the company to meet demand and offer a continuing array of
exciting additional products. We are a small team who are as passionate about
our market as our fans are, tackling the challenges of creating a large-scale
platform that handles millions of customer interactions daily. We have raised
$650k of seed funding and are now looking for key team members who are excited
by this challenge of creating the world’s largest fashion social market,
initially in Spanish-speaking geographies and later the world. If you thrive
in a collaborative high growth environment and can add tremendous value to the
team, we’d like to talk to you.

As our Full-Stack Engineer, you will work up and down the entire technology
stack to build new features and products to drive our continued success,
reaching millions of users. You will have a major impact on how the world
perceives and interacts with our products. We hope that you'll bring your
passion for full-stack development to help us build truly world-class
technology and products!

Our stack is a broad SOA platform with Javascript on the front and mostly PHP
and Python on the back. We move quickly, strive to release several times a
week and believe strongly in automated testing to help maintain our quality
and velocity.

If you are interested in this position, please send your resume to:
jobs@shoelovers.co

------
manoa
Hipmunk

San Francisco, CA - close to Caltrain

Experienced frontend specialists, fullstack web, and iOS are our current
focuses. We're always open to good backend, Android, and DevOps engineers as
well.

[http://www.hipmunk.com/jobs](http://www.hipmunk.com/jobs)

We're a high-standards group with a lot of pride in our products, code, and
people. We understand consumer scale and data (Reddit co-founder & engineers)
and aspire to build products that customers love.

We're friends first and enable you to do your best work. Processes are light
and trust is high. At 24 engineers we're not so big where you can't know
everyone well and have an impact, but not so small where it's chaos and you
don't have anyone to learn from.

We're looking for folks that love all of the above and can help us raise our
standards. You can email us at jobs-2014@hipmunk.com if you're interested!

------
DenisM
SEATTLE, WA. Tired of pushing ephemeral bits? Come help us push trainloads of
shipping containers.

At AMP we are dragging the supply chain management away from paper catalogs /
order forms linked by U.S. Mail / fax to a modern tablet + SaaS architecture.

Our user engagement has gone up dramatically in the recent months so we're
doing something right. But there is still ton of new code to be written, and a
huge impact to be made on the trajectory and velocity of our startup.

We're looking for people with experience in frontend web development and
hopefully some visual design background (or at least ability to take direction
from our designer). So, HTML/CSS/JavaScript/{React|MVC of your choice}. Our
backend is ASP.NET MVC, it would be great if you could pitch in there as well.

Additional experience with Logistics, Ecommerce, Payments, Wholesaling,
Retailing, is greately appreciated.

Contact jobs@amptab.com

------
vtenev
Robinhood -- [https://www.robinhood.com](https://www.robinhood.com) \-- Palo
Alto, CA (careers@robinhood.com)

Robinhood started with a simple idea: using technology, we can re-think the
way financial services operate. We cut out the fat that makes other financial
services costly — legacy technology, hundreds of storefront locations, and
paper-based accounting. And as a result, we radically reduce costs. Our team
members have a diverse set of academic and industry experiences from Stanford,
MIT, Caltech, Pixar, Oracle, ETrade, Bungie and Facebook.

* iOS Engineer - We’re looking for an experienced iOS engineer to help build the Robinhood iOS app, for both iPhone and iPad. This is truly a next-generation trading app that takes advantage of all the newest iOS 7 and 8 features, while featuring a highly custom UI.

* Web Engineer - We are seeking an experienced frontend web engineer to help build the Robinhood web app, for both desktop and mobile. The product features real-time, live-updating data and context-dependent interfaces, so you’ll be building a very rich client-side web application.

* Backend Engineer - Robinhood is looking for an experienced backend engineer to help build our brokerage web API. This includes systems such as market data, trading, accounting, authentication, and security. An ideal candidate would have previous experience designing RESTful APIs and the backend systems that implement them.

* Release Engineer - Robinhood is looking for an experienced release engineer to develop systems and processes to deploy and monitor our brokerage software. Technologies that we use include AWS, SaltStack, Python, Django, Redis, and PostgreSQL. An ideal candidate would have several years of experience with most or all of these technologies at a world-class engineering organization.

Please send all inquiries/resumes to careers@robinhood.com

Robinhood Markets, Inc and its affiliates are equal opportunity employers.

------
herge
Ecometrica (www.ecometrica.com) - Python/Django backend developer and
Javascript frontend developer - Edinburgh, UK or Montreal, Canada

Ecometrica is the company behind OurImpacts, the world’s premier greenhouse
gas accounting and sustainability management tool. We are a profitable company
in a growing industry and dedicated to helping companies improve their
environmental performance.

We are looking for both a backend developer to work on our webapp written in
Python and Django, with Postgres as a DB, to help us tool up as our roster of
large corporate clients grows, and also a frontend developer with skills in
javascript, css and html to ensure that our fronted looks and behaves nothing
like traditional enterprise SaaS.

We are are a small team looking to expand in either Edinburg in the UK, or
Montreal, Canada. Unfortunately, we are not looking for remote workers.

Drop us an email at jobs@ecometrica.com

------
RossM
Eventstagram - London, UK

Eventstagram builds interactive social media screens for a broad range of
events - from conferences, festivals and product launches to bars, parties and
weddings.

O2, Ferrari, Nike and Red Bull. We're a small team, based in one of the most
exciting workspaces in central London.

\--

Currently, we're looking for a:

\- Head of Marketing,

\- Senior PHP developer,

\- and a Junior developer.

Briefly, what we're looking for in the marketing role is experience. There's a
lot of scope here for moulding our brand.

[http://blog.eventstagr.am/2014/08/hiringheadofmarketing/](http://blog.eventstagr.am/2014/08/hiringheadofmarketing/)

If you've good experience with Symfony, or another Composer-based framework
(ZF2, Laravel, etc.) we'd love to meet with you.

[http://blog.eventstagr.am/2014/06/were-hiring-a-php-
develope...](http://blog.eventstagr.am/2014/06/were-hiring-a-php-developer/)

The junior dev role is a great entry point - initially this will be frontend
based and integrating into our PHP application.

[http://blog.eventstagr.am/2014/08/juniordeveloperjob/](http://blog.eventstagr.am/2014/08/juniordeveloperjob/)

Further details at [http://eventstagr.am/jobs](http://eventstagr.am/jobs)

[http://instagram.com/eventstagr_am](http://instagram.com/eventstagr_am)
[http://www.crunchbase.com/organization/eventstagr-
am](http://www.crunchbase.com/organization/eventstagr-am)
[https://angel.co/eventstagr-am](https://angel.co/eventstagr-am)

------
MobileDefense
Mobile Defense | Cleveland, OH

Mobile Defense continues to grow, and are looking to add to our passionate
team of Android, iOS and Server(RoR) Engineers.

We are a mobile-first company based in Cleveland, OH.

Our applications have an international reach and are solving security-related
and customer care issues. Our solutions are helping millions of people and
trusted by some of the largest companies in the world.

We offer some great perks, a competitive salary, ability to work with all the
latest mobile technology, devices, tools and development practices- and have a
culture focused on knowledge exchange/personal growth.

Here's a look at the newest application that is causing a buzz with our
partners! Our Device Care App:
[http://care.mobiledefense.com/](http://care.mobiledefense.com/)

Let me know if this looks like some technology you'd like to be working on!

Contact us at careers@mobiledefense.com!

------
bjfish
Object Partners -
[http://www.objectpartners.com/](http://www.objectpartners.com/) \-
Minneapolis, MN / Omaha, NE (full time)

Object Partners, Inc is an IT consulting firm specializing in Enterprise
application development services since 1996. Our success is based on a model
of full-time employees and a strategic focus on the JEE technology stack
including Groovy/Grails, and open source technologies - as well as iOS. Our
consultants have, on average, 12+ years of experience in software development
utilizing mature, repeatable development processes.

Our services include project outsourcing, co-development, staff augmentation,
and technology and process mentoring. OPI helps companies of all sizes build
and deploy applications that are scalable, reliable, and can be easily
extended and maintained.

Grails Developer -
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/ObjectPartnersInc/72810421-j...](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/ObjectPartnersInc/72810421-java-
developer)

Java Developer -
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/ObjectPartnersInc/72810421-j...](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/ObjectPartnersInc/72810421-java-
developer)

Mobile Developer -
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/ObjectPartnersInc/72810417-m...](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/ObjectPartnersInc/72810417-mobile-
developer)

Senior Java/Grails Developer (Omaha, NE) -
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/ObjectPartnersInc/77393077-s...](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/ObjectPartnersInc/77393077-sr-
java-grails-developer)

Awesome Benefits

    
    
      - Free Healthcare
      - Profit sharing
      - Paid OT
      - PTO + sick time
      - You work with the best
      - Small company vibe
      - Company lake home and condo
    

Send an email to ehren.seim@objectpartners.com if you are interested.

------
vtuulos
AdRoll - San Francisco

If you like Python (or C or D or Erlang) and petabytes of data, this is your
dream job. AdRoll is one of the fastest growing adtech company, already
producing $100M+ in revenue with a small engineering team.

Analytics is so critical to us that a large part of the stack, including our
high-performance, in-memory data backend, is developed in-house in Python
(Numba), Erlang, and C. Read more here

[http://tuulos.github.io/pydata-2014/](http://tuulos.github.io/pydata-2014/)

[http://tuulos.github.io/sf-python-meetup-
sep-2013/](http://tuulos.github.io/sf-python-meetup-sep-2013/)

I'm happy to tell you more by email (ville.tuulos@adroll.com) or over coffee
in SF.

PS. We are also hiring Javascript engineers! And, btw, we write our own convex
optimizers, if machine learning is close to your heart - ping me for more
info.

------
CaveTech
# Jumbleberry

Toronto, Canada

Junior & Intermediate PHP/Javascript Developers (Full Time)

or 8-12 month Internships

# About

At Jumbleberry, we have set out to a build a remarkable workplace. We
recognize that to build a great workplace, you must first start with
remarkable people. We pride ourselves in attracting and retaining highly
talented people who demonstrate performance excellence and share the values
that we work and play by every day. After all, we are a performance marketing
company.

To support this philosophy, we have an array of benefits and creative perks to
ensure our team performs at the highest level while staying engaged,
energized, and fulfilled. In addition to full health and dental benefits, we
offer a stocked kitchen full of great snacks, frequent team social events,
dual monitor set-up on the platform of your choice, newly renovated and
designed office environment in the heart of Liberty Village, subsidized
continuing education and support for personal development, and numerous other
exciting perks. We believe in the continuous development of our team, and in
turn each member contributes to the building of a remarkable workplace.

# Position

The Application Developer will be an integral member of the Jumbleberry team,
driving towards the creation of technology solutions that powers and
accelerates all aspects of our business. We are seeking highly motivated
individuals with a passion for learning and a keen attention for detail. You
will have the opportunity on a regular basis to work with any number of the
following: PHP, MySQL, Javascript, NodeJS, Selenium, and various other
libraries and frameworks. Your work will help drive the business forward by
building innovating solutions that provide automation and insight for both
Jumbleberry and its customers.

# Contact

ian@jumbleberry.com

[http://jumbleberry.com](http://jumbleberry.com)

------
Bahamut
Jiff - [http://jiff.com](http://jiff.com)

We are a wellness startup in Palo Alto, CA that is focused on improving the
health of our customers' employees.

We also care for our employees, sporting benefits such as unlimited vacation,
plenty of snacks, catered meals once a week, and generous stock and salary
compensation. Work-life balance is important to us, and a strong part of our
culture.

We run on Ruby on Rails on the backend and AngularJS & LESS on the frontend.
We have an excellent frontend team, with two members being contributors to
AngularJS itself and with strong community presence.

We are looking for excellent software engineers or those with the drive &
openness to learning to get to that point - we are not afraid to develop
talent from within through mentorship.

Feel free to send resumes to wesley@jiff.com or reach out to ask any
questions.

------
chrisconley
RealScout - Software Engineer - Mountain View, CA (onsite or remote)

We help real estate agents collaborate with their clients in more personal,
proactive, insightful and accessible ways (aka, sell more homes). Whereas
Zillow and Trulia help connect home buyers to agents, we help agents move
their clients who are serious about buying across the finish line.

We're looking for engineers who love new challenges and shipping great
product.

About RealScout:

* grown from 2 to 30 employees since 2012 ([https://www.realscout.com/team](https://www.realscout.com/team))

* open source across the stack - Ruby, AngularJS, ElasticSearch, PostgreSQL, Redis

* backed by prominent VC’s and angel investors including DCM, Joe Lonsdale / Formation 8 and Ken DeLeon, the number one Realtor® in the US

Feel free to email me at chris at realscout dot com anytime with any questions
or to apply. Thanks!

------
thathoo
San Francisco, CA [Remote Ok]: Front End Engineer, Full Stack (RoR) Engineer -
MyTime.com is hiring for full time roles

About MyTime. MyTime is reinventing local ecommerce. We’ve built an online
destination where consumers can book appointments and purchase local services
such as haircuts, house cleanings, massages, and more from nearby local
businesses. MyTime has integrated into the leading calendar applications on
the market, giving us real-time visibility into each merchant’s schedule. When
customers book appointments on MyTime, we even write back to the merchant’s
calendar. This allows us to be a true one-stop destination to purchase
services from millions of businesses across the country.

The Job. Software Engineers at MyTime are developers who thrive on building
products and features from scratch. We are generalists who build features end-
to-end, from coding up the back end in Ruby on Rails to implementing the
subtle interaction behaviors that surprise and delight our users. We build
large new features and push daily small product enhancements in a continuous
deployment environment.

Bring It.

For front end specialists * Strong technical skills focusing on HTML, CSS,
JavaScript (we use JQuery & some Backbone and at some places Angular) *
Experience with Ruby on Rails or Python * Experience with bootstrap a plus

For full stack engineers * Strong experience with Ruby on Rails or Python *
Some experience with MySQL, Memcache, and extra credit for ElasticSearch
experience * Some experience with AWS products (EC2, RDS, S3, ELB) preferred
but not required * Some experience with HTML, CSS, JavaScript

Act now, and you’ll also get: * Competitive salary. Significant equity.
Opportunity to make a tremendous impact. * Full Benefits Package, Catered
Meals, Awesome SOMA location. * The chance to actually make a difference in a
growing startup that is solving a big problem.

If you're interested, we'd love to talk! Please send a resume or LinkedIn
profile and/or a link to your Github to jobs@mytime.com.

------
squirrel
London UK - Osper

We provide a real prepaid debit card for young people, aged 8 - 18, so they
can make their own decisions with money: online, in shops, at cash machines
and abroad. Thousands of kids have already signed up to our service.

But we not only help young people buy Legos and save for bicycles - we are
building an awesome technology team that eliminates legacy code, keeps the bug
rate tiny, and stays small and joyful. We are doing this by adopting and
adapting techniques like pair programming, test-driven development, continuous
deployment, and microservices. Read more about our plan to be awesome on our
blog [http://tech.osper.io](http://tech.osper.io).

We want to meet and work with geeks of all stripes - from sysadmins to server-
side devs, testers to mobile coders, data crunchers to security analysts.

------
jzhen
Thinknum - [https://www.thinknum.com](https://www.thinknum.com) – New York, NY
- VISA

Thinknum is changing the way that investors value assets - the media calls us
"Github for Finance." We have thousands of analysts using our platform,
including many from institutions such as Goldman Sachs, Morgan Stanley, and
Bridgewater. Thinknum just came out of 500 Startups and closed our $1m seed
round led by Pejman Mar Ventures. We have been featured in the New York Times,
TechCrunch, VentureBeat, and Forbes.

We’re growing quickly and currently hiring engineer number three. You can
check out a list of open positions at
[https://www.thinknum.com/jobs](https://www.thinknum.com/jobs). If you have
any questions, please email me at jzhen@thinknum.com.

------
larkinrichards
CopThis - San Francisco, LOCAL, REMOTE is also an option. Competitive Salary,
Etc.

We’re building the online source for authentic music merchandise from your
favorite artists: Nas, Lana del Rey, The Rolling Stones and more. We help
people find and purchase the best authentic gear for their favorite artists,
and it’s important to us that our customers not only find the best gear, but
that they thoroughly enjoy shopping with us.

What are we looking for? Interested and motivated engineers and designers of
all skill levels; people who enjoy teamwork, discussions, and getting things
done. If you’re interested in working with us-- get in touch! Email me at
pete@copthis.com, and tell me about yourself in a sentence or two, show me
what you got (github, dribble, or a link to your latest project or side
project), or just say, “Hi!”

Pete

------
ncgaskin
Lily Pod (lilypodlane.com) - Palo Alto, CA, INTERN or REMOTE OK Family
wellness is our play. We a building a context-aware sleep tracker for children
and parents and a beautiful dashboard to track developmental milestones.

We seek smart developers and designers that want to build a beautiful and
intuitive platform for parents and caregivers. We provide parents an easy way
to log developmental events. The central feature is an image processing engine
that automatically quantifies many elements of a child’s life. We are a small
team now, and a lot of fun to be around.

Open Roles/Opportunities:

\-- SW Developer - Backend Engineer/Architect. Can you fling media around the
globe and not break a sweat?

\-- Computer Vision Architect. Open CV a plus.

\-- SW Developer – iOS

\-- SW Developer - Frontend/Web

In all roles, video experience is a plus.

Talk to me if you have questions: g@lilypodlane.com .

------
akarrer
El Segundo, CA - FULL-TIME, IN-HOUSE

Web/Software Application Developer Needed for Great Startup in El Segundo.

Aggregage is revolutionizing the world of B2B Media. We will be launching
1,000 business vertical sites over the next five years. We are well funded for
the next several years, but our model works with a small team doing big
things. We are looking for a full-stack Java web developer. We are a small
company and are looking for a solid programmer who can grow with the company.
Someone who is a team player. And even if you don’t have experience with
everything listed in this job description, we offer excellent learning
opportunities for those who are eager to expand their skill sets.

Job Responsibilities

Working in a small development team, you will take a central role in the
technical design, and development of the front-end and back-end of the
application that’s written in Java, MySQL, Lucene, JavaScript, HTML/CSS. This
application deals with fairly large scale of content and users, so
understanding of robust, high-performance sites is a plus.

Job Qualifications

In addition to programming capability, candidates must have experience working
on collaborative development teams and good communication skills.

Ideal candidates will have experience building all facets of software systems
including the data model, business logic, and front-end.

Knowledge of the following is required:

Java HTML/JavaScript/CSS Java Frameworks such as Spring, Dropwizard, or Wicket
Knowledge of the following is a plus: Lucene or SOLR jQuery ORM (Hibernate,
etc.) MySQL and SQL query tuning Ant/Maven/Git Apache Linux

That said, we’re mostly looking for great developers who are great to work
with. If you don’t have experience with everything listed above but are still
a solid developer eager to learn new things, you might be a great fit here.

Visit: [http://www.aggregage.com/jobs](http://www.aggregage.com/jobs)

------
cedsav
UX Engineer (Veer West / FormAssembly.com, Full-time, Bloomington, IN or
REMOTE)

Designing user interactions around web form building and data collection is a
real challenge. If you’ve ever had to fill out a form online and cursed at
your screen, you know what we’re trying to improve.

We’re looking for a user experience designer with strong technical skills
(Javascript, HTML, CSS, iOS, Android) to join our team.

Veer West is a bootstrapped, profitable and growing company. We're hiring
employee #10 and beyond. If you're looking to make a difference, our small
team, lean operation and impressive roster of customers is the perfect
environment for you.

Position is full-time, local or remote. Email jobs@veerwest.com to apply, or
visit [http://www.veerwest.com/jobs](http://www.veerwest.com/jobs)

~~~
helpfuldev
I have never heard of web forms being difficult to fill out. If you're cursing
a web form, it sounds like you have other issues.

------
JakeWesorick
Detroit MI

My name is Jake and I am the Lead Developer at a start up in Detroit. We are a
for profit company that is absolutely committed to growing and benefiting
local communities and are currently looking for a skilled web developer to
join our team full time as we accelerate toward Beta and Launch, which we
expect to achieve by late fall. You will be paid competitively. Because we are
striving to be first to market in a rapidly growing niche, I have
intentionally disclosed very little information. Our stack includes:
Ruby/Rails, Javascript html/haml, css/sass, Postgres, and Heorku.

Please let me know if you are interested in learning more about us or applying
by emailing me at Jake.Wesorick@gmail.com with Resume, LinkedIn, GitHub, or
anything else that showcases your skills and experience.

------
kevinold
Multiple Openings for Ruby on Rails and Senior JavaScript Developers - Coupa,
San Mateo or REMOTE - Fulltime

See our official postings here:

[http://www.coupa.com/openings/73-ruby-on-rails-
developer](http://www.coupa.com/openings/73-ruby-on-rails-developer)

[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/67201/senior-
javascrip...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/67201/senior-javascript-
developer-coupa-software)

We have plenty of other openings in all areas. See:
[http://www.coupa.com/careers/openings](http://www.coupa.com/careers/openings)

If you're in the Bay Area, please join us for an Open House at Coupa Software
for Ruby on Rails Engineers. September 10th, 2014 6:00 pm to 8:00 pm. Let us
know if you will be attending via this event page!
[http://on.fb.me/1o7lp3H](http://on.fb.me/1o7lp3H)

About Coupa

San Francisco Business Times and Silicon Valley Business Journal have named
Coupa Software one of the top 50 companies to work for in the Bay Area.

Do you want to work for a company that The Wall Street Journal named one of
the top 50 new start-up companies or the Business Insider states is one of the
25 Enterprise Startups To Bet Your Career on? Coupa is building a world-class
company of experienced professionals and we could be looking for you.

Coupa is emerging as one of the hottest Cloud Applications companies. Already
managing $10+ billion in spending for worldwide enterprises, Coupa is
recognized as the next generation leader of Spend Management solutions. With
Coupa, the global enterprise is able to manage expenses, encourages smarter
spending with innovative tools, provide real time views, and makes
recommendations for organizational improvement.

If interested, please send your resume to careers@coupa.com. Please be
advised, inquiries or resumes from recruiters will NOT be accepted.

------
tristanz
Sense - Next-Generation Data Science Platform - San Francisco, CA

[https://senseplatform.com](https://senseplatform.com)

jobs@senseplatform.com

\-------------------------

Frontend/Fullstack Developer

We're looking for a frontend/fullstack engineer to help build a radically
better platform for data science. You should have experience building complex
JavaScript applications and designing clean REST APIs. Our technology stack
includes AngularJS, Node.js, Go, Postres, Firebase, in addition to a large
data science infrastructure built on Docker. Interest in machine learningand
data science a plus but not required.

We're a small team (4), venture backed, located in San Francisco, and offer
competitive salary, real equity, smart colleagues, and work flexibility. Sound
interesting? Shoot us an email introduction.

Email: jobs@senseplatform.com

------
temuze
New York City - Moat

Moat is a growing analytics startup with products in two core areas:

1) Analytics

We analyze content and advertisements for many of the most trafficked websites
on the Internet. Receiving terabytes of data a day, we give our customers
insights with metrics like ad viewability, attention and much more. Our client
base is growing very quickly.

2) Search

We index the Internet for online ads. This helps advertisers, publishers, and
companies in the ad-tech ecosystem see the ads their competitors are running
and allows us to estimate each company's online ad footprint. We have a free
product, moat.com and a premium product, Moat Pro.

Moat is turning into one of the largest Python shops in NYC and we're
committed to open source technology. We’re looking for engineers in various
roles up and down the tech stack to help us scale.

Openings can be found at jobs.moat.com

------
clieu1
Clustrix (www.clustrix.com), San Jose, Seattle, San Francisco is hiring
engineers (multiple positions available in dev and QA)

Clustrix is solving one of the most difficult open problems in the software
database industry today: scaling SQL. We've built our own distributed
relational database from the ground up. Now we're looking for smart and
motivated folks to join our small team of developers and take this technology
to the next level.

No prior database is required, but you should be someone with experience in
databases, file systems, or other systems at scale and comfortable with
designing efficient programs in C.

[http://www.clustrix.com/company/careers/openings/](http://www.clustrix.com/company/careers/openings/)
H1-B welcome

------
carve
Data/Vis/Web Hackers - Institute for Systems Biology - Seattle, WA

[http://www.systemsbiology.org](http://www.systemsbiology.org)

We build tools that enable researchers in systems biology to understand,
explore, query and communicate about analysis and underlying datasets. Come
write software at the forefront of genomic research. We analyze complex
datasets, spanning over 10,000 samples with millions of features. The
Shmulevich group at the Institute for Systems Biology tackles the ever-
increasing challenge of deriving insight from genomics, histology, clinical
history and a variety of other data sources.

====== Our group is great because we ======

* write open source software hosted publicly on github

* are technologically flexible to support the science in the fastest, most efficient way possible.

* work on a wide range of projects: bioinformatic analysis, full-stack web, data visualization, distributed query, and machine learning.

* have experience in genomics, bioinformatics, computation, and software development.

====== You will love working here because you ======

* will work with fascinating, meaningful data.

* will make a difference in cutting edge scientific research.

* will harness your tangential interests in math, genomics, visualization, or distributed systems to build something that Systems Biology didn’t know it needed.

It all makes for an engaging, challenging experience. With the job comes
personal flexibility, an enthusiastic mindset, academic curiosity, and as much
knowledge about the latest discoveries in biology as you care to learn.

===== We are hiring ====

Interactive Analysis Web Developer: Create tools and applications to elevate
scientific reasoning.

\-----------

Distributed Systems/Services Developer for Genomics: Apply modern solutions to
push the boundaries of modern genomic analysis.

\-----------

Genomics Data Hacker: Collaborate with experts in computational biology to
implement cutting-edge analysis on challenging new datasets.

\-----------

More job info at: [http://goo.gl/jJU4pp](http://goo.gl/jJU4pp)

If interested, send resumes/github repos/past work to:
ilyalab_jobs@systemsbiology.org

------
ckorhonen
Minibar Delivery - New York, NY
[https://minibardelivery.com](https://minibardelivery.com)

We are hiring Ruby and Data Engineers. Come join our team and help us
revolutionize on-demand e-commerce. Send resumes to chris@minibardelivery.com.

Full details:
[https://minibardelivery.com/careers](https://minibardelivery.com/careers)

About Us: Minibar is a mobile-first platform providing consumers with on-
demand access to wine, liquor, beer, mixers and more. Launched in February
2014, Minibar provides users with an easy and hassle-free way to stock their
spirits. Minibar was founded by two Wharton graduates with rich experience in
the NY tech scene. We are looking for smart and passionate go-getters to join
our team and get in on the ground floor.

------
g10r
Unite (in stealth) - Los Angeles

We're a stealthy startup looking for engineers to join our small highly
skilled team based in Los Angeles building a state-of-the-art data management
platform. We structure data for multiple industries including entertainment,
music, retail, media and finance. The team is very experienced and we are
growing incredibly fast. Currently our servers handle 2000 requests per second
and serve more than 500 million users.

We are looking for experienced front-end developers, full-stack engineers, and
UI designers. Our team is very small and we want to keep the culture. To fit
in, in short, you have to be smart.

We use Javascript (Angular) on the front end, and Java/Kafka/Storm/Cassandra
on the back end.

Feel free to ping me anytime at graham@unite.me to discuss.

------
lode
Nutanix is hiring all over.

We're the fastest growing infrastructure of the past decade. Our recent 140M
funding round (last week) put us at a +$2B valuation. We've got great
technology, a growing list of customers, and a great company culture.

Location: Engineering positions are mostly in San Jose, CA and in our new
office in Seattle, WA. Sales positions in other regions too.

Check out our openings at [http://www.nutanix.com/careers/current-
openings/](http://www.nutanix.com/careers/current-openings/) \- and send me an
e-mail (my username @nutanix.com) with your resume and the exact job you'd
like to apply for, and I'll drop it in the right recruiting queue. Feel free
to send me your questions as well if you'd like to learn more about us.

------
ehartsuyker
Berlin, DE - EyeEm - Data Engineer - VISA

You'll be working on the data team to catch data off production, warehouse it,
use code/SQL to automate reports, and provide data-as-a-service to the
company. Right now this is all done with a few Scala applications that you'll
be working with. Experience on the JVM and with functional programming is
desired, but not a hard requirement, so if you're solid and want to work with
us, submit an application.

Questions? Say hello to me at eric at eyeem.com

Here's the requisition:
[https://eyeem.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=21](https://eyeem.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=21)

And our careers page for more about us:
[http://www.eyeem.com/careers](http://www.eyeem.com/careers)

------
EmilLondon
CITYMAPPER (LONDON, UK). [https://citymapper.com](https://citymapper.com)

Full time software engineers in London. OK to relocate exceptional candidates.

 __Recent HN post! (help us solve the problems mentioned) Citymapper is what
happens when you understand user
experience[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8238260](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8238260)
__

We 're building one of the most important apps on mobile, an urban transport
app built on the back of open data, to help navigate and use cities. We're a
VC-backed startup (Balderton, Index, Greylock, Connect) based in London with a
team with backgrounds from Google, academia and startups.

We're looking for great people first and foremost, but especially the
following roles:

\- Routing. We're reinventing getting from A to B in the world of mobile,
multi modal and real-time data.

\- Infrastructure engineer. Be responsible for our platform in the cloud,
shape the tool chain, and ensure that the moving parts of our system can
communicate, so that we can expand to all the cities in the world.

\- Android and iOS developers. We're reimagining mobile interfaces and
developing all the features that we dream about. You care about the "little
big details" and know the grotty implementation details required to make
things work across a range of devices and future platforms.

\- Data pipeline/data science/analytics. We're building an omnivorous
transport data processor that fuses together loads of data sources, and a
psychic city brain.

\- Software engineers. We're looking for great engineers to solve a range of
other big problems, including search, data analysis, natural language
processing. We use a lot of Python, and some C and Java.

If interested, please contact me at emil@citymapper.com or apply at
[https://citymapper.com/jobs](https://citymapper.com/jobs).

------
Renat
[http://500px.com](http://500px.com), Toronto, Fulltime

500px is a photo community for premium photography
([http://500px.com/popular](http://500px.com/popular)). We value small teams,
engineering-friendly culture, beautiful design and getting shit done.

Who we are looking for: 1\. Senior Android Developers to help us build apps
for creating and enjoying inspiring photography 2. Senior Web Developers to
help us solve scalability issues, engineer microservices and implement
beautiful UI/UX

What we offer: - competitive salaries - flexible work hours - unlimited
vacation - free lunches - medical insurance - computer/laptop of your choice

Apply here: [http://500px.com/jobs](http://500px.com/jobs)

------
JonAtkinson
Developers, Designers, PM's, UX, DevOps - FARM Digital - Manchester, UK

We're a highly technical agency, specialising in Django.

We work for various start-ups as their technical team, we're the agency of
choice for several public companies, and we tackle everything between. We
insist on the highest technical standards - knowledge of Django is not
required, we look for the 'smart, gets things done' archetype.

FARM is growing like crazy, and we're hiring across all areas of the business.
We're based in SpaceportX (formerly TechHub Manchester).

More information is at [http://jobs.wearefarm.com](http://jobs.wearefarm.com).

If you can get to Northern Quarter, Manchester and want to chat about a job,
just email me jon at wearefarm dot com, and I'll buy you lunch :-)

------
twymer
Dimagi (www.dimagi.com) - Boston, MA and Cape Town, South Africa

We are a small and growing social enterprise based in Boston that develops and
deploys open source health and logistics systems in rural Africa, Asia, and
Latin America. We offer a fun and stimulating environment, a chance to see the
world, and to make a difference in places that need it most.

At Dimagi, you can create a great impact by creating great software. We're
looking for talented programmers on our mobile (Android), web (Python,
CouchDB, Django), and front-end (JS, Knockout) platforms who want to
generalize across the stack, or specialize in one area.

For more information, check out our careers page at
[http://www.dimagi.com/about/careers](http://www.dimagi.com/about/careers).

------
tobinharris

       _ __    ___    ___ | | __  ___ | |_ __      __  ___   _ __ | | __ ___ 
      | '_ \  / _ \  / __|| |/ / / _ \| __|\ \ /\ / / / _ \ | '__|| |/ // __|
      | |_) || (_) || (__ |   < |  __/| |_  \ V  V / | (_) || |   |   < \__ \
      | .__/  \___/  \___||_|\_\ \___| \__|  \_/\_/   \___/ |_|   |_|\_\|___/
      |_|                                                                    
    
      http://pocketworks.co.uk, Leeds, Yorkshire, UK
    
      A tiny 7 man team.
    
      We're building our own products with funding, and also doing some challenging client work.
    
      ----------- WHERE ----------------
    
      Leeds, UK.
      ON SITE person wanted, REMOTE considered if can visit often.
    
      ----------- TECH WE LIKE AND USE ---------
    
      - Ruby on Rails
      - Node.js
      - iOS
      - Android
      - Mongo
      - CouchDB
      - MySQL
      - Postgres
      - Java
      - Angular JS
    
      ----------- SEEKING ---------
    
      An total geek who agrees with much of following
    
      - I expect to earn £30,000 - £50,000 with my uber skills
      - I experiment with new technologies in my spare time
      - I'm at home writing UI code, middle tier code, db code, libraries
      - I write iOS or Android apps for kicks
      - I've played with Mongo, Couch and other storage tech
      - I want to play with message brokers
      - I love writing HTML, javascript and CSS
      - I'm far more comfortable having my code under unit test
      - I hate waiting for tests to run
      - Every project feels like a hackathon
      - I'm avoiding contracting £££ because it's more important to work with people and make products that make a difference long term
      - I don't mind getting my hands dirty and helping out on boring jobs if the company needs it
      - Git is easy
      - I care about what my git commit logs look like
      - I've been doing this for 7+ years. Still loving it.
      - I enjoy a beer on Fridays and bantering about software
      
    
      ------------ NEXT STEPS ---------
    
      Send some stuff to tobin@pocketworks.co.uk
    
      - Github profile
      - Sample code
      - List of published projects you own (open source or otherwise)
      - Photo and covering letter
    

Cheers

------
mikebabineau
The Factory - San Francisco, CA --
[http://www.thefactory.com/](http://www.thefactory.com/)

The Factory is changing the way companies are built. Backed by the founder of
Skype and Rdio and led by Rdio's founding team, we're a product incubator
without the burdens of outside influence, funding, or time constraints.

We are well-funded and have a small and exceptional team of twelve. We have a
gorgeous office in SOMA. Salary is top-notch, as are the equity and benefits
as an early member.

We're looking for highly experienced, entrepreneurially-minded builders to
help:

* Dream up and build products

* Develop and perfect a common platform and pipeline

* Create open-source tools to help others launch products

Current positions:

* Senior Front End Engineer ([http://www.thefactory.com/pdfs/sr_frontend.pdf](http://www.thefactory.com/pdfs/sr_frontend.pdf))

* Senior Back End Engineer (opportunistic)

* Other roles (opportunistic)

You can read more about us here: [http://gigaom.com/2013/06/21/the-factory-
janus-friis-todd-be...](http://gigaom.com/2013/06/21/the-factory-janus-friis-
todd-berman/)

On the front end, we use reactive patterns for both web (ClojureScript) and
mobile (Objective C).

On the back end, we have a message bus-oriented microservice architecture
built in Scala (with Finagle) and Go. Services are packaged as Docker
containers and continuously deployed to a Mesos+Marathon cluster on AWS.

Other key tech includes ZooKeeper, Exhibitor, Zipkin, Kestrel, Packer,
CloudFormation, and Python. And our small team has already open sourced a few
dozen projects:
[https://github.com/thefactory/](https://github.com/thefactory/)

If you think this sounds like a fit, drop me a line: mike@thefactory.com

------
bowenli
Curriculet - Full Time - San Francisco, CA -
[http://curriculet.com](http://curriculet.com)

Curriculet enables students to read more deeply and teachers to teach better
in their classrooms. We're an online reading platform that allows teachers to
embed lesson plans on top of books, articles, other texts. Our team is made up
of former educators and startup veterans. You'll be joining a well funded
company that is <10 people.

Senior Software Engineer:

* 5+ years experience

* Smart, motivated, ready to build something that isn't another todo app

* Ruby on Rails / Backbone experience preferred, but not required

Mobile Engineer:

* iOS or Android (or both!)

* Someone who can own the entire app cycle from development to deployment

* Has an opinion about API design and isn't afraid of looking at backend code

Introduce yourself here: jobs+hn@curriculet.com

------
hungryblank
Contentful - [https://www.contentful.com](https://www.contentful.com) \-
Berlin, Germany (VISA)

We are hiring for several full time positions:

1\. Ruby / Rails Developer -
[http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/2954](http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/2954)

2\. Frontend JavaScript Developer -
[http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/2980](http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/2980)

3\. Backend JavaScript Developer -
[http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/14124](http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/14124)

4\. Infrastructure Developer -
[http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/8221](http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/8221)

------
maramaemartin
San Francisco, CA - Full-Time [http://imatchative.com](http://imatchative.com)
Dev Ops Engineer Needed for ALTX

ALTX is connecting the right investor to the right fund. Founded in 2012 as
iMatchative, we've built a state of the art, two sided, cloud-based network
that helps investors and funds alike find stickier, more satisfying
investments with innovative algorithms, behavioral and traditional statistics
and analysis.

We're looking for an experienced and talented Dev Ops engineer to join our
growing engineering team. As our first hire in this area you'll architect and
own all configuration management, deployments and help us provision servers
for our platform.

We've partnered with an outside Ops provider since our product went live, and
you'll continue to partner with them as you also grow your own operations
team.

Here are some challenges you'll help us solve: * Migrate our entire
infrastructure to Amazon EC2, manage and deploy our new Vagrant development
environments. * Collaborate daily with engineering, QA and Product Managers to
plan, deliver and manage our services for efficient deployment and maximum
uptime. * Own backups, restores, upgrades and all monitoring for our product.

Our Ideal Candidate Has: * 2+ years of professional Dev Ops experience using
managed cloud services like AWS. * Some professional experience with
continuous integration servers and systems Bamboo and Jenkins, and automation
tools Chef and Puppet. * Experience scripting in Python or Ruby and a deep
understanding of Git. * Experience serving in a rotating on-call as part of an
engineering team.

What We Can Offer You: * Competitive salaries, comprehensive
health/vision/dental benefits, 401K plan, equity, and much more.

How To Apply: * The Sourcery will be the first point of contact. * All
applications receive a response and are kept strictly confidential. * Apply
here:
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/803/applications/new](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/803/applications/new)

------
robvolk
Charlie Contacts - Software Engineer - Chicago, IL

We're looking for a developer who thrives on solving complex problems and
learning new technology. You want to make an impact in an early-stage company.
You write killer back-end code, but don’t shy away from the front-end.

We’ve built Charlie to research people at scale, using the latest Ruby on
Rails stack with MongoDB, Redis, Sidekiq, and hosted in an elastic cloud farm.
We write code with agility and have a tight process where anyone on the team
can deploy to production at any time, without approval (it's near-continuous
deployment). We thoroughly test our code, though we’re not strict TDD. We pair
program on more complex problems. We're a small dev that loves to code, and
constantly pushes, and learns from each other.

Before any meeting, Charlie automatically researches people before you see
them. Researching people is a complex problem: we sift through, analyze, and
manipulate data into powerful insights (i.e. what are they passionate about,
what do you have in common?). CNBC called us “One of the world’s most
promising new companies” and SXSW selected us as an Accelerator Finalist.

This is your opportunity to join an early-stage company that’s making moves.
Sound interesting? Let us know what makes you the perfect candidate.

Why we’re special:

    
    
       * Flexible working situation: hours, location
       * Relaxed work environment
       * Competitive salary + equity
       * Funded startup backed by some amazing people
       * Everyone deploys to production (fully automated, painless)
       * We do fun things (concerts, Bulls & Cubs games, and occasionally ski in Colorado)
    

Requirements:

    
    
       * Backend developer
       * Ruby on Rails preferred, but you can learn.
       * DB experience (MongoDB preferred)
       * Not afraid of the front-end (HTML5, jQuery, Coffeescript, bootstrap, Sass, Slim)
       * Test your code (Rspec, capybara, cucumber, etc)
       * Codes on the side (you love to code, right?)
       * Creative problem solver
       * Git / Github
       * Smart & gets things done.

------
maramaemartin
San Francisco, CA - Storenvy - WE'RE ON A MISSION TO MAKE COMMERCE MORE HUMAN.

Hiring a FT Full Stack RoR Engineer

You'll share major technical responsibility on our products such as the
Storenvy Marketplace, our API or backend support for the Storenvy iOS app.

Truth be told, most of us are full-stack engineers, but if you'd like to
specialize in a particular area we're open to it. As a member of this core
team you'll make important technical decisions, collaborate with other
engineers, and ensure the scalability and performance of our applications
through performant code and solid architecture.

[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/773/applications/new](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/773/applications/new)

------
austinhallock
Clay.io is hiring a full-stack engineer that loves games. This is someone
we'll eventually want to shift toward a role of VP of Engineering as we expand
the team.

Shoot me an email: austin@clay.io

About Us \-------- We're redefining gaming on mobile. The primary means of
discovery for games is through the app stores, which we think is a bad
approach... There should be a Steam equivalent on mobile and that's what we're
working on. We're already reaching 4 million people every month and just
getting started.

We're a small team with a huge passion for games. We're all technical and big
fans of open source, so a good chunk of what you write will be public on
GitHub.

Our Stack \--------- Node.js, CoffeeScript, MySQL, MongoDB, HTML5, Ansible,
Docker, Gulp, ...

~~~
noise
You don't mention where you are located and if that matters (i.e. remote work
OK or not).

------
meifamous
Famo.us - Full Time in SoMa, San Francisco

We're looking for JavaScript Platform Engineers who are excited about mobile
and web development! You'll be a key member on the platform team in supporting
our Website, Mobile or Advertisement Teams as well as designing the core
architecture of the framework.

[https://jobs.lever.co/famo.us/e911d1a1-6b67-4ac7-9604-6965d6...](https://jobs.lever.co/famo.us/e911d1a1-6b67-4ac7-9604-6965d608c4f2?lever-
source=hackernews) [https://jobs.lever.co/famo.us?lever-
source=hackernews](https://jobs.lever.co/famo.us?lever-source=hackernews)

Demos: [http://famo.us/demos/](http://famo.us/demos/)

------
JuliaLam
Enchanted Labs - (San Francisco, CA) - Ex-Facebook co-founders.

ABOUT

Enchanted Labs is a funded, early stage, travel startup co-founded by two ex-
Facebookers. We’re working on an innovative trip technology and looking for a
few talented designers and engineers to join our small team on the ground
level. We’re seeking allstars who want to make an impact, iterate quickly, and
are passionate about travel.

Most importantly, you must be able to problem solve, learn rapidly, and be
excited for a awesome, but also at times, challenging, startup journey with us
that will revolutionize the travel industry.

ROLES

\- Front End Engineer

\- Back End/Fullstack Engineer

\- UX/UI Designer

MORE INFO

\- [http://jobs.enchantedlabs.com](http://jobs.enchantedlabs.com) or feel free
to shoot me a line at Julia@EnchantedLabs.com.

------
drpancake
Tradewave — [https://tradewave.net](https://tradewave.net) — London

We're building an algorithmic trading platform for cryptocurrencies. You write
your trading strategy in Python, backtest it against our historical data, then
run it live on any of the major exchanges. All in the browser.

Come and experience what it's like to be in on the ground floor at a promising
tech startup. We're only a few months old, backed up some of the best
investors in the crypto space, and already generating revenue.

More information: [https://tradewave.net/jobs](https://tradewave.net/jobs)
(Note: The job description is for NYC, but we're relocating to London)

------
raiderlostart
Security Compass - Toronto, Canada

Are you sick and tired of hearing about security breaches that could have been
prevented? Are you ready to have a material impact with a team that's actually
making a big difference in helping companies build secure software? Join us at
Security Compass, to help build our flagship product SD Elements. We started
in 2011 and we're on track to grow over 2000% over three years.

We're looking for web developers. An interest in security is a must, and
experience with Django is highly beneficial but not mandatory.

Learn more here:
[http://www.securitycompass.com/company/careers.html](http://www.securitycompass.com/company/careers.html)

~~~
hhaidar
+1, but I'm a little biased ;P

------
kmano8
Monetate - Conshohocken, PA (Philly suburbs) [REMOTE or ONSITE] - Will help
with relocation to Philadelphia; also remote (Americas timezones preferred,
must speak English) Monetate helps digital marketers make their content more
relevant. We turn data into action on our clients' sites by doing real-time
data analysis and DOM manipulation to put the right experience in front of
their users. We’re looking for engineers who want to do highly visible work on
great brands and solve tough problems with great coworkers.

What we're looking for:

\- People who like to ship - we're focused on building and shipping great
products - if you like to see your work in production quickly you'll see it
here. We ship often (every two weeks), and iterate.

\- People who like hard challenges - we have great problems across our
products - huge data sets, UX, 3rd party Javascript, high volume / low latency
APIs - we have no shortage of fun problems to work on.

\- Problem solvers who like to code - we take things apart, figure out how
they work, then build software to solve our users' problems.

About us:

\- Founded in 2008

\- Open source - Google Closure, Python, AngularJS, Javascript, Pandas, Redis,
Hadoop, Mahout, Solr and Lucene - we're open source across our stack

\- Respect - it's our core value. We have a great team and we work well
together. Our vacation policy is the same as Netflix (we don't have one). Our
technical project teams are self-organizing and have full authority over (as
well as responsibility for) the problems they work on.

\- Market rate salaries

\- Funded by First Round Capital and OpenView

We've hired great people from HN before, and we're looking for people not
positions. We have people who have joined the team with no background in our
primary languages and people from non-traditional backgrounds. Check out our
blog at [http://engineering.monetate.com/](http://engineering.monetate.com/)
Send me a message if you have questions or want to apply: karl at monetate dot
com

------
jdaudier
Sr. Full Stack JavaScript / Node Developer - Hook & Loop - (NYC)

We are seeking a highly motivated and detail-oriented Full Stack Developer
with strong client-side and server-side JavaScript experience to build
functional prototypes of the next generation of business applications. You
will collaborate with teams that include developers and non-developers to
shape the functionality and user experience of mobile and desktop products for
one of the largest enterprise software companies in the world.

Full details here: [http://www.hookandloopnyc.com/javascriptnode-js-
developer-2](http://www.hookandloopnyc.com/javascriptnode-js-developer-2)

------
bwb
Location - 100% Remote company, 120+ people and growing fast :)

Details at:
[http://www.site5.com/about/careers/](http://www.site5.com/about/careers/)

Currently looking for:

1\. Marketing Project Manager 2\. Marketing Copywriter 3\. Systems Engineer -
Chef Exp a plus, or Puppet, or similar. 4\. Senior System Administrator

5\. A whole lot of Customer Service positions, which can be great positions if
you are looking for an easy 8 hour shift and then can focus on your own
projects while living and working anywhere in the world :).

Apply and learn more about perks here:
[http://www.site5.com/about/careers/](http://www.site5.com/about/careers/)

Thanks, Ben

~~~
BadCode
Wow! You sound awesome. Any chance of hiring a Front End developer?

------
anthonyu
Venice Beach (Los Angeles), CA:

Snapchat is hiring!

We offer amazing benefits, cool offices right on the Venice Beach boardwalk,
two meals daily by our private chef. We are incredibly well funded, yet still
retain a little bit of the social startup vibe.

We are looking for full-time, local, generalist coders, front-end web devs,
and data scientists. Please be smart, have a strong background in computer
science and equally strong coding skills.

Apply via [[http://grnh.se/4v8agh](http://grnh.se/4v8agh)], and feel free to
ping me directly if you have any questions or need anything. My email is
'anthony' followed by the at sign and my company's domain name.

------
rloomba
Sharethrough - San Francisco, CA -
[http://www.sharethrough.com](http://www.sharethrough.com)

Sharethrough is building technology to power the distribution of meaningful
content on the mobile web. Named one of the “2014 Best Places to Work in the
Bay Area”, we work on everything from complex client-side workflows and
analytics in Rails and CoffeeScript to real-time decisioning, auction theory
and a 100GB/day+ data pipeline in Scala.

We're looking for senior Front End(JS + Rails), Backend(Scala), Data(Scala),
and Mobile(Android) engineers.

Feel free to reach out to me at rloomba@sharethrough.com if you have questions
or anything sounds interesting.

------
lamplightr
Uken Games in downtown Toronto - [http://www.uken.com](http://www.uken.com)

Uken is looking for talented developers to help us build amazing mobile games.
We are a profitable startup experiencing massive growth, with hundreds of
thousands of players a day across iOS, Android, and Facebook.

Currently, we are looking for: \- software developers to join one of our Unity
game teams \- a full stack engineer intern (paid) to help us build and
optimize the infrastructure that supports all of our games using technology
like Rails, MySQL, AWS and Docker

Full job descriptions are at [http://uken.com/#jobs](http://uken.com/#jobs)

------
scanr
London, England, UK - Full Time - Local

Brand Networks ([http://bn.co/](http://bn.co/)) is hiring mobile and full
stack engineers for our office in Shoreditch, London.

We're looking for mobile and full stack developers to help us build awesome
analytics and media buying tools for our customers.

You would be joining a small and talented team building applications using
IOS, Android, AngularJS, Javascript, TypeScript, NodeJS, go, Ansible, Docker
or AWS.

If you love programming and would like an entertaining job with a steep
learning curve and a wide variety of challenges, please get in touch. You can
email me personally at jmc@bn.co. Graduates are welcome.

------
bpowers
Passport Parking - Charlotte, NC - INTERN, FULLTIME We’re building mobile
payment solutions for parking. No more coins! We’re a small team growing fast
and ready to bring on a more developers to push things faster. We've found the
best way to form a relationship is through our programming challenge. Just
show us your skills.
[http://easypparking.com/www/PassportProgrammingTest/](http://easypparking.com/www/PassportProgrammingTest/)
Feel free to reach out if you have questions or you need extra motivation to
complete the challenge. Cheers, Brad brad@passportparking.com

------
benpapillon
Umbel — Austin, TX

Umbel is building the infrastructure by which companies own, control and
access their consumer-centric data. Our platform enables customers to leverage
their data rights and create tangible business value.

We take employee satisfaction and growth seriously. We also expect a lot in
return. We are currently seeking top-notch talent to join our fast-growing and
dynamic engineering organization at several positions:

* Front-end developers

* Operations engineers

* Python developers

* Web developers

More information about Umbel and the opportunities we have available:
[https://www.umbel.com/engineering/?source=Hacker+News](https://www.umbel.com/engineering/?source=Hacker+News)

------
a_bergie
SnapEngage - [http://snapengage.com](http://snapengage.com) \- Front-End/UX
Software Engineer - Berlin, Germany or Boulder, CO

SnapEngage is a fast growing live chat solution for the web. We are an
Internet startup (TechStars 2009) with offices in Boulder, Colorado and
Berlin, Germany where everybody has a huge stake in the company’s success. We
are customer funded and profitable. We’re committed to creating products that
make peoples’ lives better and changing the way companies interact with their
customers.

[http://snapengage.com/front-end-and-ux-software-
engineer/](http://snapengage.com/front-end-and-ux-software-engineer/)

What you'll do:

    
    
      * Create beautiful UI with millions of daily views on mobile and desktop
      * Lead UI/UX projects 
      * Research and promote new technologies to help improve our development processes
      * Contribute ideas to improve our service and software
      * Maintain and improve existing functionality
      * Spend a few hours a week chatting with customers
      * Participate in daily stand-up meetings with our global team
    

What you know:

    
    
      * Wizardly UI design skills and able to implement them in JavaScript, HTML and CSS
      * Mastery of JavaScript frameworks like Backbone, Underscore, D3
      * Excellent written communication skills in English, other languages a plus
      * Ability to write clean, efficient code
      * Quick learner, team player, positive attitude
      * Experience with Google AppEngine, GWT, Eclipse is a plus
      * Allowed to work in Germany (EU citizen or work visa holder) or in the USA
    

Awesome benefits of working at SnapEngage:

    
    
      * Work from home part of the week
      * Gain-share plan
      * Yearly team building trip to exotic locations
      * Opportunity to make great ideas come to life
      * Work with an awesome multicultural team
    

Check out our Jobs page for other positions too -
[http://snapengage.com/jobs](http://snapengage.com/jobs)

Come chat with us at [http://snapengage.com](http://snapengage.com) if you're
interested!

~~~
joehyde
I have been using eAssistance Pro live chat software
[https://www.eassistancepro.com/](https://www.eassistancepro.com/)

------
komrade
Student Loan Hero ([https://studentloanhero.com](https://studentloanhero.com))
- New York, NY / Santiago, Chile - Full time

We're on a mission to help 42 million Americans manage their student loans
smarter. Student Loan Hero is an unbiased solution to organize, manage, and
repay your student loans.

We're looking for an excellent front-end developer (JavaScript, CoffeeScript,
AngularJS, CSS/HTML5 and familiarity with Ruby On Rails), it will be great if
you have some financial background. We're a small team and you'll have a large
impact on company culture.

Email paul@studentloanhero.com to apply.

------
jasonparekh
SalesWise - Atlanta [Midtown] - Fulltime, but interns OK.

Space: Sales is the singularly most important function of any Company. Many
new products and platforms have been created to help sales organizations with
these changes but sales reps and sales managers lack a compelling, easy to
use, interface to organize, visualize, and share data about their prospects
and sales performance.

Solution: We are building a sales platform that automatically interfaces and
integrates with all backend sales systems and tools (CRM, Email, Calendar,
Social, etc). Our initial product radically simplifies how sales reps organize
and interact with the prospect/buyers It’s an elegantly-designed product
adapted to let them efficiently sell to their prospects without the headaches
of CRM entry or spreadsheets.

We’re an Atlanta startup looking for passionate hackers that love building
amazing, technically-difficult products that make huge impact on people’s
lives. We’re a small team with a strong background: a wildly successful serial
entrepreneur that can’t stop and a passionate ex-Googler that lives on the
forefront of tech.

You:

\- Love the full stack. It’s OK if you don’t have chops in every technology
that we’re using, but you should genuinely be eager about learning. Here’s
what comprises our stack: AngularJS, Meteor/Node.js, Javascript, Sass, Go (aka
Golang), IPython (data science).

\- Look forward to building and owning huge parts of the product. You’ll be
one of the first technical hires and there are a lot of exciting pieces to
work on, lets chat and we can find the right fit for you.

\- Love to get going -- have the mentality of a hacker and the quality of a
pro.

\- Yearn for the high rewards of an early stage startup. Lucky for you, not so
much risk as we have a great comp plan lined up for you.

\- Want to influence and grow the culture of a young company. The way we see
it: We’re building something of immense value, let’s have fun doing it.

\- Live in Atlanta, or can make the move.

\- Are full-time, part-time or looking for an internship. If you’re a
rockstar, we don’t care what your deal is, let’s get you on board!

~~~
gdabdoub3
Hey Im interested in applying, but you dont list any contact information. I
also couldnt find a careers page on saleswise.com. I saw your hello@ email on
there, but I assume that isnt the best place to send a resume. What's the best
way to contact you?

~~~
jasonparekh
Apologies, please reach out to jason@saleswise.com. Thanks

------
maramaemartin
San Francisco, CA - MongoLab hiring a SWE and Database Support Engineer

MongoLab is one of the fastest-growing companies in the cloud infrastructure
space. We're headquartered in the Mission/Potrero area of San Francisco and
are well-funded by premier venture and angel investors including Foundry
Group, Baseline Ventures, Upfront Ventures, Freestyle Capital and David Cohen
of TechStars.

SWE:
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/744](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/744)

DBSE:
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/745](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/745)

------
Stealx
Chicago - Review Trackers

CTO - Chief Technology Officer (Ruby on Rails)

We are a Chicago based, VC funded startup
([http://bit.ly/ReviewTrackers](http://bit.ly/ReviewTrackers)). Review
Trackers focuses on simplicity, and usability to provide location based
businesses an easy way to monitor what is being said about them in online
reviews. We have thousands of paying locations already and are growing every
month.

What experience should I have?

\- Be a full stack Rails developer with strong knowledge and experience of
designing and developing consumer facing, data heavy applications employing
SQL and NoSQL databases.

\- Strong experience in open API, web services and integration (REST, SOAP,
JSON, XML, OAUTH)

\- Strong skills on cloud architecture and application development with Amazon
AWS and Heroku.

\- Must be skilled with database design and comfortable in writing efficient
SQL and using ActiveRecord. Along with experience working with Postgres/MySql
and MongoDB.

\- Experience working in an agile and a distributed environment.

\- A lot of Experience writing modular and maintainable front end code using
custom and libraries like JQuery. Comfortable with HTML, CSS and DOM and MVVM
frameworks such as Angular.js and Backbone.js

\- Prior work experience at a highly trafficked consumer-facing site with
multiple external points of integration is a plus.

\- Experience using Ruby Gems for background jobs processing: content search,
email communication, SQL database, JavaScript adapters such as pg and UJS,
version management, report generation, payment processing, continuous
integration, unit testing, content parsing and scraping would be a plus.

\- Experience building, growing and managing a development team

Apply:
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/ReviewTrackers/78844164-chie...](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/ReviewTrackers/78844164-chief-
technology-officer)

Questions? Contact me directly at iman@reviewtrackers.com

We’ll relocate the right candidate to Chicago.

------
perplexes
VERBA - San Francisco, CA

[http://verbasoftware.com/](http://verbasoftware.com/)

jobs@verbasoftware.com

* Rails/JS Product Focus - FULL-TIME or HALF-TIME with benefits [work on your side projects!]

Verba thinks that college should be more affordable, so we help bookstores get
books faster, cheaper, and sell them competitively.

We guide every stage of a used book's life. We help students save money, and
bookstores become and stay relevant, competitive, and transparent.

Numbers: 400 colleges and universities (and more beating down our door),
tracking ~200k unique ISBNs, serving millions of students (rush season means
100 requests/s), raising the "win rate" for bookstores to 80%, and dropping
prices across the board. 19 employees, 3 part-time. 2 dogs. 5 cats. 3
children.

Code: Ruby, Rails, JS, Clojure for Hadoop, MySQL on AWS w/ Chef. We love
experiments and go with what works! We also love making a stable, solid
product which is why we have a ton of tests, metrics and a one-click build
pipeline.

What's in it for you: A great team and company culture, benefits (even for
part time!), laptop, books, BART pass, pool table, somewhat healthy office
snacks, great conversation during our yearly company work-cations
([http://verbasoftware.com/vacay](http://verbasoftware.com/vacay)), and hard,
challenging, fulfilling work.

Message us if: You want to help make education better. You've got strong Rails
knowledge, solid testing practices, a good head for architecture, and know
enough JS to help out on front-end. We prefer slope over y-intercept.

How to get the job: Write a cover letter to jobs@verbasoftware.com that speaks
to why this job might fit with you, and how you could help us out. The first
step is a phone screen to solve a small programming problem. Then we'll
schedule an on-site interview for a few hours, and have you walk through some
of our code with us. Also we'll ask you some historical behavior questions,
not logic puzzles. Then we'll make you an offer, and you'll accept and we have
a new employee party!

------
azfire
Novertur International SA | Swiss company, job position at Porto, Portugal
(possibility of remote)

RUBY ON RAILS DEVELOPER

As part of the expansion of its Portuguese operations, Novertur is seeking for
an experienced Ruby on Rails developer to join its team based in Porto.

Novertur is an Internet company helping thousands of Small and Mid-Sized
Enterprises (SMEs) around the world to identify potential business partners.
Using advanced Big Data and Web 2.0 technologies, Novertur aims to create new
business and growth opportunities by empowering companies in their
internationalization process.

== We are looking for the following skills:

\- clear communication in English;

\- good knowledge of Object Oriented Programming;

\- capability of all-round web development: back– and front–end development;

\- familiarity with (at least some of) the following: MVC pattern, Ruby on
Rails, PostgreSQL/MySQL, Git, Linux, Javascript;

\- Hadoop experience a strong plus;

\- experience in data acquisition using Web crawling and scrapping a plus.

== You'll be challenged to:

\- work autonomously on long running tasks;

\- follow coding standards and best practices;

\- contribute to software design and integration, not just writing code;

\- learn new stuff everyday and conceive creative new ideas.

== Why Novertur?

\- strong flexibility, openness for new propositions and new initiatives;

\- being part of a young and dynamic global team with strong entrepreneurial
spirit;

\- participation in the development of a cutting-through patent-pending
technology;

\- you’ll be provided with a workstation/laptop to your liking;

\- excellent working environment and competitive salary based on candidate
experience.

Developers with any level of experience are welcome to apply!

The same goes for developers with a non-Rails background willing to switch.

Send your application, in English, to jobs@novertur.com.

------
pgerstoft
SimplyInsured - San Francisco -
[https://www.simplyinsured.com/](https://www.simplyinsured.com/)

SimplyInsured is “Kayak for Health Insurance” - we are a 100% online platform
to buy small business health insurance. We are revolutionizing the $17B health
insurance brokerage market. We have dozens of delighted customers, are
generating revenue, and are backed by YCombinator and some of silicon valley’s
top entrepreneurs and investors.

We are looking for Full Stack Hackers.

[https://www.simplyinsured.com/jobs](https://www.simplyinsured.com/jobs)

------
tdonia
Context Matters, New York, NY - Hiring an engineer in NYC. Sorry, no remote.

Context Matters is a platform that the world's largest pharmaceutical
companies use to make strategic drug development decisions. We're looking to
add another developer to our small team. If that sounds like a good time to
you, please check out the attached job description and answer 3 short
questions online at
[http://www.interviewzen.com/apply/5x2pbm](http://www.interviewzen.com/apply/5x2pbm)
or you can email me: travis.donia (at) contextmatters (.com)

~~~
tutufan
attached job description?

~~~
tdonia
Sorry about that @tutufan. Mitchell reposted with the job description here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8253633](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8253633)

------
kvz
Transloadit is a service in file uploading & encoding. We're bootstrapped and
hailing from Berlin. We're currently looking for a full stack developer
[https://transloadit.com/jobs/full-stack-
developer/](https://transloadit.com/jobs/full-stack-developer/).

We're heavy on node, CoffeeScript, Go, bash. We were the first to run node.js
in production and had to invent many wheels because of it. Much of that has
been written in the public domain, so you'll be working (REMOTE) on open
source a lot too.

------
mikeearley2001
Shoe Lovers/Burlingame, CA/Front End Engineer

Shoe Lovers is hiring a Front End Engineer to join it's growing team of 8!

Shoe Lovers ([https://angel.co/shoe-lovers](https://angel.co/shoe-lovers)) is
the world’s largest online community for shoe fashionistas, curated with love.
We have grown to 20+M Facebook fans in a little over a year by offering a
unique mobile social commerce platform to help passionate women who love shoes
to find offers, discover trends around the world, and share their passion with
others.

Do you want to be part of a team riding hyper-growth customer acquisition?
ShoeLovers has added 20+M fans in a year, and we are scaling the company to
meet demand and offer a continuing array of exciting additional products. We
are a small team who are as passionate about our market as our fans are,
tackling the challenges of creating a large-scale platform that handles
millions of customer interactions daily. We have raised $650k of seed funding
and are now looking for key team members who are excited by this challenge of
creating the world’s largest fashion social market, initially in Spanish-
speaking geographies and later the world. If you thrive in a collaborative
high growth environment and can add tremendous value to the team, we’d like to
talk to you.

Our goal is to bring value to our users and customers by delivering the best
experience. As a Front End Engineer, you will specialize in building
responsive and elegant web applications that reach millions of users; fashion,
design and beauty are part of our DNA and as such our front end mindset should
adapt to it. You will work closely with our design team to translate design
concepts into best-of-breed HTML, CSS and Javascript.

We are looking for experience with the following: JavaScript, JQuery, HTML,
XHTML, CSS, AJAX, XML/JSON.

Our stack is a broad SOA platform with mostly PHP and Python on the back. We
believe in aggressive decoupling of independent concerns to facilitate team
independence and platform stability. We move quickly, strive to release
several times a week and believe strongly in automated testing to help
maintain our quality and velocity.

If you are interested in this position, please send your resume to:
jobs@shoelovers.co

------
brandonthejames
99Gamers.com (San Francisco, CA) –
[https://www.99gamers.com](https://www.99gamers.com)

Two positions: CTO/Possible Co-founder || Full Stack Engineer (PHP) - Full-
time or contract

\----------------------------------------------------

ABOUT 99GAMERS

Born off a Reddit post, 99Gamers is a fast growing community-driven
marketplace for gamers to buy and sell video games. So far we’ve had over
$800,000 worth of games sold, 80,000 members and 36,000 games listed. Recently
we’ve been experiencing higher growth (10,000+ members in last week) and have
a clear path to continue and increase this growth.

\----------------------------------------------------

CTO/POSSIBLE CO-FOUNDER POSITION

Join a small, quickly growing startup working to push the marketplace space
forward. You’ll help us get there. We’re looking for an engineer/hacker who
can head up the technical end and learn/grow with the company on the go. As
the technical lead, you will have ownership and responsibility for product
development.

You should place a very high personal value on culture. We’re looking for a
mellow coder with an insane work ethic. Open to students working towards their
degree in CS (or related) if you have real-world experience with products
shipped. The right candidate would become 99Gamers CTO and possibly a co-
founder and will receive startup equity.

Experience with PHP is a big plus but not required if you have strong
experience with mobile app development (iOS, Android).

\----------------------------------------------------

FULL STACK ENGINEER (PHP) POSITION

Should have:

* Solid experience with PHP and MySQL

* Experience working on personal/or open source projects

* Experience with HTML/CSS/Javascript a plus

* Mobile app development a plus (iOS, Android)

\----------------------------------------------------

If interested, send a resume along with a brief note about why you think you’d
be a good fit at 99Gamers to brandon@99gamers.com. If you have any questions,
feel free to ask.

------
zinxq
Refresh, Inc. Mountain View, CA

Apply at: jobs@refresh.io H1B transfer applicants welcome.

Who we are: Refresh is a Silicon Valley startup located in downtown Mountain
View, just blocks from CalTrain. We rraised $10M from top VC’s Foundation
Capital, Redpoint and Charles River Ventures. Our current team includes
Google, Microsoft, Yahoo, LinkedIn, and Salesforce veterans, as well as
Stanford and Harvard alum.

Looking to hire a full-time Web-developer. Skills should include javascript,
HTML, CSS, JSON, angular/backbone/ember.

Familiarity with REST APIs, mongo, java a plus.

email: jobs at refresh.io

------
janbernhart
Unix System Administrator – Seattle - Booking.com

Main responsibilities (include, but are not limited to)

-Automating systems management of new and existing systems. An intensive automation and scripting mindset is essential;

-Actively monitoring the performance and stability of all the production systems at Booking.com, using your analytical skills to anticipate future problems and resolve them effectively;

Required Skills and Experience:

-Strong experience of Linux systems administration -Experience and interest in systems automation and systems programming

If you're interested, message me at jan.bernhart@booking.com

------
superimmo
Superimmo.com - Développeur full-stack - Ruby - INTERN - Paris - FR

Le Projet :

Start-up dans l'immobilier, nous avons besoin de vous pour refondre et
améliorer en continue notre site et service Superimmo.com Notre ambition est
d'offrir dans les futurs versions du service la meilleure expérience à
l'internaute à la recherche d'un bien immobilier à la vente ou à la location.
Rendre le service toujours plus simple, rapide et pertinent seront les
objectifs qui vous guideront dans votre travail au quotidien. Notre site web
est une app Rails. Vous travaillerez à la fois sur la backend et le frontend.

Votre profil :

Nous recherchons une personne avec de l'expérience et ayant un profil full-
stack. Vous prendrez part à la refactorisation du code historique. Nous
itérons rapidement, et déployons plusieurs fois par jour, il vous faudra donc
être consciencieux. Vous travaillerez en étroite collaboration avec tous les
membres de l’équipe.

* Au moins 1 ans d’expérience dans le développement, * Maîtrise de Ruby et du framework Ruby on Rails 4.x, * Familiarité avec l’état de l’art du développement (tests, revues de code, intégration continue, documentation de l’architecture, etc.), * Bonne expérience du JavaScript/CoffeeScript, HTML, CSS/SASS, * Maitrise de Postgresql, de l’utilisation et des performances des bases de données. * Bonnes connaissances en Php, * Bonne maitrise de l’orthographe et de la grammaire, * Autonomie, auto-gestion et capacité à prioriser le travail

Bonus points : * Maitrise d'un Framework Js (Angulare/EmberJs), * Connaissance
en Machine Learning / BigData, * Maîtrise du Java, Python,

Notre stack inclu :

Ruby, Postgresql, Redis, Mahout, Hadoop, DynamoDB, Js Nginx, Chef, Capistrano,
Git, AWS, New Relic

Ce que nous proposons :

* Un poste en CDI * Rémunération en fonction de votre niveau d’expérience * Une expérience stimulante et pleine de challenges au sein d’une équipe jeune et motivée * Un esprit startup * Des bureaux en plein centre de Paris (Entre Bourse et Grands Blvds) * L’innovation et l’ambition comme valeurs phares

Contactez-nous en ajoutant tout lien intéressant (linkedIn, GitHub, Stack
Overfow, etc).

jobs@superimmo.com

~~~
superimmo
FIX, not intern CDI, full post

------
jdelic
Front-End Engineer and UX Designer LATERPAY - Munich, Germany (fulltime,
remote work possible)

UX DESIGNER We are looking for a full-time front-end UX designer who will take
care of our HTML5/JavaScript based clients for desktop browsers, tablets and
mobile.

You should have a strong portfolio of work and have general knowledge of the
current state-of-the-art in web user experience and design. We are currently
revamping our user experience completely.

We are looking for a:

\- well organized, self motivated individual who is a

\- great communicator in written and spoken English and who is

\- dedicated to constant iterative improvement

UX design in the payment space is governed by contractual and legal
limitations, so creating great designs that incorporate such limitations
should be your strong suit. We are looking for somebody who can think outside
of the box while simultaneously creating designs that keep all of the
obligations in mind.

Your job will be to improve designs across all of our internet-facing systems,
create new, beautiful device-specific payment experiences and then work with
front-end engineers to get them implemented and deployed.

FRONT-END ENGINEER LaterPay is creating a HTML5, JavaScript, JSON/REST based,
secure payment experience.

We are looking for a full-time front-end engineer with deep knowledge,
experience any a keen interest in

\- HTML(5),

\- CSS (based around purecss.io and Stylus)

\- JavaScript (YUI and/or jQuery), because that's what our plug-ins are based
around and

\- JavaScript application libraries like React.js

\- strong opinions about user experience and great code with high
maintainability

\- experience with Django and Python is a plus as that is our server-side
stack

\- automated testing

A dedication to improving the whole user journey is deeply ingrained into our
company by now. LaterPay employs 17 people from 8 countries. We have an office
in Munich where we meet up roughly every 6 weeks. We offer remote work,
competitive salaries and a great team.

Send applications to jobs@laterpay.net or contact us at @laterpay.

------
michaelhoffman
Princess Margaret Cancer Centre: Postdoctoral fellowships in computational
biology and machine learning -
[http://pmgenomics.ca/hoffmanlab/join/](http://pmgenomics.ca/hoffmanlab/join/)

Toronto, ON

The Hoffman Lab at the Princess Margaret Cancer Centre, seeks new members for
our team. We develop machine learning techniques to better understand
chromatin biology. These models and algorithms transform high-dimensional
functional genomics data into interpretable patterns and lead to new
biological insight. A key focus of the lab is to train a new generation of
computational biologists.

We seek postdoctoral fellows for several projects in computational genomics
and machine learning. Selected projects include:

1\. Integrating epigenomic and sequence data to better understand human gene
regulation.

2\. Creating models of transcription factor binding that allow us to predict
the effects of perturbations.

3\. Developing deep learning techniques to find novel behavior in multiple
functional genomics datasets.

 _Required qualifications_ : Doctorate in computational biology, computer
science, electrical engineering, statistics, or physics, obtained within the
last five years. Submitted first-author or joint first-author papers in
genomics or machine learning research. Experience in scientific programming in
a Unix environment.

 _Not required, but preferred qualifications_ : Experience with epigenomics
and graphical models. Published first-author papers in peer-reviewed journals
or refereed conference proceedings. Experience programming in Python, R, C,
and C++.

 _Benefits_ : Effective 27 December 2014: Includes extended medical insurance,
dental insurance, maternity benefits (15 weeks), parental benefits (additional
35 weeks), Canada Pension Plan contributions, and employment insurance.

We will consider candidates who need a VISA to work in Canada.

 _To apply_ : We will accept applications until the position is filled. Please
submit a CV, a PDF of your best paper, and the names, email addresses, and
phone numbers of three references to the address at
[http://pmgenomics.ca/hoffmanlab/join/#postdoc](http://pmgenomics.ca/hoffmanlab/join/#postdoc)

------
skyraider
LedgerX - New York, NY (Manhattan). Local or remote.

Join us to build the first US-based exchange for virtual currency derivatives.

Our culture is about compliance, quality and learning. Regulatory compliance
is our top focus; we have a top-down culture of compliance. We value quality
in software engineering. We operate at the intersection of law, finance and
technology.

We have a Python, ZeroMQ and C++-based backend. We are looking for a software
engineer who can build out features all the way to our React.js frontend.

Please email zach@ledgerx.com.

------
snowmaker
Scribd (YC '06), San Francisco - VISA, FULL-TIME, and INTERN are all welcome

Scribd ("Netflix for eBooks", top 100 website, 50 people) is hiring talented
hackers of all kinds to help us build the library of the 21st century.

We've hired EIGHT full-time people and TONS of interns from these "Who is
Hiring" threads ... it really works!

We're looking for people who want to work with:

* Ruby on Rails (we're the #2 largest rails site, after Twitter)

* Javascript (well, we use Coffeescript)

* iOS OR Android (we're a top 10 eBook app with more reviews than Wikipedia, with a tiny mobile team)

* Machine Learning / data mining / recommendations - think Netflix prize, but for books!

* Big data and web infrastructure - we're big users of hive, impala, and hadoop

* Internships: junior standing or above for all areas of engineering. We hire several interns every summer and year-round.

That said, we care way more about your personality and general hacking skills
then what languages you've used so far, so if you haven't used these but want
to break into mobile or web development, this could be a good opportunity for
you. We've hired people from these threads with everywhere from 0 to 10 years
of experience.

We're profitable, very well funded and have a really fun office environment
(go-karts + a rock climbing wall!). Scribd alumni have gone on to found 4
other YCombinator companies, more than from any other startup. We think this
says something about the kind of people that we like to hire, and we love
hiring people with entrepreneur and startup ambitions. We are also always
looking for international people interested in moving to the US and can help
you secure a visa.

You can read more about our "Netflix for Books" service here
[http://wrd.cm/1dJquzz](http://wrd.cm/1dJquzz) or check out our tech blog at
[http://coding.scribd.com](http://coding.scribd.com)

More info is at [http://www.scribd.com/jobs](http://www.scribd.com/jobs), but
as a HN user, feel free to apply directly by emailing me at jared at
scribd.com.

------
akh
Santa Barbara, California; Edinburgh, Scotland. Full Time.

Check out [http://eng.rightscale.com](http://eng.rightscale.com) to get a
flavour of what we do

Remote: we'll consider but depends on position and candidate

Willing to relocate: depends on the candidate

Technologies: Ruby, Go, Cassandra, MySQL, AWS services... we're a tech company
and use a lot of different technologies

Positions: [http://www.rightscale.com/jobs](http://www.rightscale.com/jobs)

Email: recruiting@rightscale.com

------
jwheare2
IRCCloud.com (London/Sheffield, UK) -
[https://www.irccloud.com/jobs](https://www.irccloud.com/jobs)

    
    
      * Front end engineering (on site or remote)
      * Design (on site)
    

\---------

IRCCloud is an IRC client and bouncer without all the baggage. We keep you
connected all the time. Stay in sync and get notified wherever you are with
our web and mobile apps. We also host private IRC servers for teams and have a
self-hosted version for enterprise. Plus, upload code snippets and files
(soon!), search your logs (soon!), and images, videos, tweets embedded inline

\--------

FRONT END ENGINEERING

IRCCloud is a long running rich web application with real time performance
needs. If you're up for the challenge of making a website feel like a desktop
app and have deep experience with the following then email your CV to
jobs@irccloud.com

    
    
      * Backbone/Underscore/React
      * jQuery
      * CSS/SASS
      * WebSockets
      * gulp/browserify
      * JS step debugging
    

\-----

DESIGN

IRC has a reputation as a chat tool for hackers, and a long history to go with
it, but it's not always been associated with brilliant design. We've set out
to fix that by giving IRC a beautiful and intuitive home on the web and mobile
devices.

Our focus is on functional elegance, clarity, and making complex things
obvious. And it's time to step it up a notch. We're looking for someone to
help us make IRC more appealing to those who've never used it to collaborate
before, while still making sure the old hands feel at home.

We need to respect the IRC community, and the limitations of the medium, while
making bold decisions that question the conventions of the last 25 years.
We're not building something completely new, trendy, and unproven. IRC is
still thriving for a reason, and you'll be responsible for better aligning it
with the way people communicate online today.

Ideally, you'll have several years of experience designing for the web and
mobile, with a strong graphic design background. A working knowledge of
HTML/CSS for in-browser prototyping would be a significant bonus.

Email a portfolio and CV to jobs@irccloud.com to apply

------
jasoncartwright
Potato are hiring project managers, Django/Python developers, frontend
developers and UX designers in all our offices. Freelance & fulltime
available.

We're a 4.5yr old, 80 person developer-lead agency based in London, UK with
offices in Bristol, Sydney & San Francisco Bay Area. Our clients include
Google, PayPal, Skype, a number of startups and other agencies such as BBH &
Mother.

[https://p.ota.to/jobs/](https://p.ota.to/jobs/)

~~~
andrzejsz
Are you also looking for interns ?

~~~
jasoncartwright
Absolutely.
[https://p.ota.to/jobs/internships/](https://p.ota.to/jobs/internships/)

------
murtza
Marketo ([http://www.marketo.com/](http://www.marketo.com/))

Locations: San Mateo, Portland, Atlanta, Tel Aviv, Dublin

Background: Marketo provides easy-to-use marketing software that turns
marketing from a cost center into a revenue driver.

Roles: Software Engineer, Solutions Consultant, Product Manager, Account
Executive

Apply: [http://jobvite.com/m?3HryEgw5](http://jobvite.com/m?3HryEgw5)

=========================================

Any questions? Please email me at mmanzur@marketo.com

------
sankarravi
ElationEMR - [https://www.elationemr.com/](https://www.elationemr.com/) \- San
Francisco, CA or REMOTE

(Hiring Developers, QA Engineers, Designers, Sales Folks, and a Marketing
Lead) [https://www.elationemr.com/jobs/](https://www.elationemr.com/jobs/)

====About Elation====

We want to help people live happier, healthier lives by building fantastic
tools at the center of the physician-patient relationship. We’ve iterated on
our product with working physicians, and each one of us has spent hours
shadowing in a physician practice to understand the physician’s and patient’s
real needs. Elation helps doctors quickly find, digest, act upon, and share
clinical information to care for their patients, and it helps patients get
access to their clinical information wherever they are. Now we're scaling our
customer base fast. You can read more about our goals and philosophy on Quora
([https://www.quora.com/What-product-is-ElationEMR-
building](https://www.quora.com/What-product-is-ElationEMR-building)) and on
our blog ([https://blog.elationemr.com/uncategorized/emr-ehr-phr-why-
ac...](https://blog.elationemr.com/uncategorized/emr-ehr-phr-why-acronyms-on-
the-front-line-of-care/)).

====About the Developer Role====

Elation’s development team is a small group of really talented engineers who
are passionate about our product and our users. As a member of the team you’ll
be involved in product design and development, work on all parts of the stack,
and deploy your changes to production weekly.

Here are some other things that we think make building software at Elation
awesome:

* Communal code-ownership

* Frequent deployments (once or twice a week, on average)

* “Right tool for the job” approach to technology (current stack is primarily Python, Django, MySQL, Javascript, AWS, Elasticsearch, Redis)

* Remote friendly, work from anywhere

* Take-as-you-need vacation

* Competitive salary and equity

If you think we might be a fit for each other, drop us a line at
jobs+hn@elationemr.com and tell us about what you’ve built and why what we’re
doing resonates with you!

------
bonyacai
Opternative -
[http://www.opternative.com/careers/](http://www.opternative.com/careers/) \-
Chicago, IL

Front End Developer
([http://www.opternative.com/careers/](http://www.opternative.com/careers/))

Back End Developer
([http://www.opternative.com/careers/](http://www.opternative.com/careers/))

Mobile Developer(iOS or Android) - email Eric@Opternative.com for more details

------
mokkol
Cabify - Madrid, Spain [INTERN] Senior Ruby / Javascript Developer

CABIFY (www.cabify.com) aims to replace company fleets and personal cars in
cities, creating a reliable marketplace for safe, convenient and efficient
transportation

Cabify has operations in Spain, Perú, México and Chile. More on the way.

Currently we are looking for a Senior Ruby/Javascript developer

Desired skills: Ruby, Javascript, Node.js, Coffeescript, CouchDB, Backbone.js,
HTML5 & CSS3, Ruby on Rails, Rubymotion

Compensation full time:

$40K – $70K Salary 0.0% – 0.5% Equity

------
vimeojobs
Vimeo - NY, NY

[https://vimeo.com/jobs](https://vimeo.com/jobs)

2013: The Year We Did More Cool Stuff -
[https://vimeo.com/82576921](https://vimeo.com/82576921)

TECHNICAL:

\- Engineer, iOS (Vimeo)

\- Lead Engineer, iOS (Cameo)

\- Director, Data Engineering (#hadoop, #vertica)

\- Director, Product Management - Mobile Apps

\- Product Manager, Connected TVs

\- DBA, MySQL

\- Lead Designer, Web

\- Associate Engineer, Entry-Level

NON-TECH:

\- Copywriter

\- Associate, Paid Search

\- Associate, Trust & Safety

Stuff we use: PHP, Python, MySQL, Mongo, Redis, AWS, Solr, Hadoop, nginx,
node, Vertica. And pretty much any mobile platform.

Feel free to reach out: tyler at vimeo dot com.

------
junkafarian
onefinestay ([http://onefinestay.com](http://onefinestay.com)) - Software
Engineers - London, UK (sorry, no remote)

We're looking for engineers to join our service-oriented platform team.

Responsibilities

    
    
      - Getting stuck in and learning hard
      - We're predominantly a Python shop but always using the right tool/language for the job
      - Producing reliable and scalable solutions that keep the business running
      - Building things to last and taking the time to do it properly
      - Focusing on quality – from gathering requirements to designing release plans
      - Proactively looking for ways to make all parts of onefinestay better
      - Being part of an autonomous development cycle – from scoping to releasing, and beyond
    

Qualifications

    
    
      - 3+ years of Python programming experience
      - Flexible levels of commercial experience
      - Very strong communication and documentation skills
      - Comfortable with agile (user stories, automated testing, code reviews)
    

Desired skills

    
    
      - Experience with Git, Jenkins, Ubuntu, Django / Flask / other Python frameworks
      - Background in distributed systems using message brokers such as RabbitMQ
      - A passion for building with the new and the shiny (even if it's to find out it's rubbish)
      - A desire to give back to the Open Source community
    

More details and apply directly:
[http://www.onefinestay.com/jobs/position/?jvi=ok0UWfwU,Job](http://www.onefinestay.com/jobs/position/?jvi=ok0UWfwU,Job)

or drop me a line: fergus.doyle [at] onefinestay.com

------
arupchak
PagerDuty (YC W10) - San Francisco and Toronto

We're growing, our customer base is growing, and the number of interesting
technical problems are growing. We have an obsession with building highly
available and reliable services for our customers. I'm specifically hiring for
infrastructure automation engineers, but we're hiring at every layer of the
stack. You can ping me directly if interested or apply at pagerduty.com/jobs

~~~
kenrose
Job list (openings in both Toronto and San Fran):

BIZOPS / DATA WAREHOUSE Engineering Manager; Software Eng; Sr. Manager Sales
Operations

MARKETING Evangelist Sr. Manager of Website Marketing

OPERATIONS AND INFRASTRUCTURE DevOps Engineer Sr. DevTools Engineer

PEOPLE, TALENT & VIBE Contract Technical Recruiter Lead Technical Recruiter
Sr. People Partner

PRODUCT Sr. Product Manager

REALTIME ENGINEERING Principal Engineer Senior Software Engineer Software
Engineer Sr. Persistence Engineer (Cassandra)

SALES Account Executive

WEB ENGINEERING Principal Engineer (Applications) Senior Software Engineer
Software Engineer

See the full job descriptions at
[http://www.pagerduty.com/jobs/](http://www.pagerduty.com/jobs/)

------
icycold
Tapjoy - [http://home.tapjoy.com/](http://home.tapjoy.com/) (San
francisco/Boston)

Interested in working in mobile advertising, if any of the jobs look
interesting do shoot me an email

[http://info.tapjoy.com/about-
tapjoy/careers/postings/?depart...](http://info.tapjoy.com/about-
tapjoy/careers/postings/?department=engineering&location=&submit=Search)

------
Robin_Message
Firefly Learning - [http://fireflylearning.com](http://fireflylearning.com) \-
London, UK - Full-time software engineers

Firefly is a tool for schools to make it simple for students, teachers and
parents to create, share and learn. We're small (~30 people, of which 6 are
full-time developers), which means we can stay close to our clients and
develop and improve our products very quickly to meet their needs. It also
means you'll get great exposure to all of the things that go on in a fast
growing business, and have a chance to have a big impact very quickly.

We’re looking for a generalist and web developers to join our growing
development team. Development deals with expanding the functionality of
Firefly, as well as providing support for the existing areas of the product.
Previous experience in real world web development; familiarity with databases,
mobile development and other school systems are helpful but not necessary.

We're looking for someone who is:

    
    
        • A keen and efficient problem solver
        • Independent in their work
        • Able to locate and fix problems in existing code
        • A good team player to work with other members of the team and work alongside
           our support team when necessary
        • Good with time management
        • Happy to take on responsibilities
        • A logical thinker
        • A good communicator – within the team and with other areas of the business
    

Knowledge of any of these would also help:

    
    
        • Microsoft development technologies (especially C# and ASP.NET)
        • Mobile app development (iOS or Android)
        • Linux, PHP and scripting
        • Experience in the education sector
    

Most importantly, we're looking for someone friendly, enthusiastic and good at
picking up new skills quickly. Salary would be competitive and depend on
experience. All of the Firefly team also participate in a yearly bonus scheme
based on the success of the business and their contribution. We're committed
to your own professional development, so we offer a flexible training budget
for you to spend on attending courses or other events.

Apply online at [http://fireflylearning.com/join-our-
team/jobs/developer](http://fireflylearning.com/join-our-team/jobs/developer)
or please drop me an e-mail with any questions at
robin+hn1409@fireflylearning.com.

------
gmac
PSYCHOLOGICAL TECHNOLOGIES ([http://PSYT.co.uk](http://PSYT.co.uk)) — London,
UK

* We're looking for an experienced Android and/or full stack engineer

WHAT WE DO. We’re a tech startup creating corporate and consumer products to
measure and enhance wellbeing and productivity. There are two strands to what
we do. First, we quantify cognitive and psychological states, such as
attention or happiness. Second, we deliver interventions, such as mindfulness,
to boost cognitive and psychological skills. Web and mobile apps are key to
both these strands.

WHO WE ARE. Our backgrounds span finance, psychology, technology, and design.
CTO George leads on the measurement side, having mapped the nation’s wellbeing
with the Mappiness app ([http://mappiness.org.uk](http://mappiness.org.uk)).
CEO Nick leads on interventions, as the former Head of Research for successful
mindfulness app Headspace
([http://www.getsomeheadspace.com](http://www.getsomeheadspace.com)).

WHAT WE USE. We love CoffeeScript, both in the browser and for our internal
app logic. Our back-end is largely Postgres and Ruby. We could imagine using
Node, Python, Go and/or R at some point; maybe other things too. Our iOS apps
are Objective-C, of course, with liberal use of SpriteKit and Accelerate
(we’ve tried RubyMotion — impressive, but probably not for us — and we’re
playing with Swift). Our Android apps don’t exist yet, and that might be where
you come in.

WHO YOU MIGHT BE. We’re looking for someone smart, opinionated, and
enthusiastic (in the face of interesting work). Someone with solid experience
in web, Android (especially) and/or iOS app development, who likes learning,
and who agrees that UX is the most important — and usually the hardest — thing
to get right. Bonus points for any of: user testing, sysadmin or database
expertise; an interesting technical blog or Github/BitBucket profile; and an
interest in mindfulness or subjective wellbeing.

WHERE WE’RE AT. We've just completed our first investment round. Currently our
CTO does all development, so you’d be our first developer hire. That means we
can be flexible about the work you take on, playing to your strengths and your
preferences. That also means you can expect to help guide our development and
share in our success.

Contact george(at)PSYT.co.uk

------
jabrams
Nuzzel - Lead Android engineer (San Francisco)

Be Employee #5 -- Nuzzel is backed up by A16Z, SoftTech, Homebrew, Max
Levchin, Naval Ravikant, Chris Sacca, and others.

Nuzzel is a new social news app that people love. Our iPhone app is featured
by Apple and has a 5-star average rating. Come build our Android app! People
are asking for it on Twitter every day..

Email the adresss in our HTML source.

[http://nuzzel.com/](http://nuzzel.com/)

------
pohungc
Palo Alto, CA - UI Designer / Graphic Designer / Game Artist

Tangible Play is looking for a UI/Graphics Designer/Artist to help us make
more games for Osmo (playosmo.com), a digitally augmented table top game
experienced for kids.

We just shipped our first batch of pre-orders and are ramping up manufacturing
for our holiday release.

We are also actively working on new games for Osmo.

If you are interested send me a link to your portfolio/work.

pohung@tangibleplay.com

------
d0m
ListRunner (YC S2014), San Francisco And/Or Montreal - FULL-TIME (Can help
with VISA)

ListRunner (www.listrunnerapp.com) brings project management to doctors in
hospitals. It's hard to believe but doctors are still using paper and pager to
manage their team and critical patient information. They're not even allowed
to use email..

We're getting amazing traction - and excitement from doctors - and we are
looking to expand the team with a few key people:

1) Backend developer: We use Mongo and Node. Lots of very cool challenge in
building a robust and flexible API. Experience with real-time synchronization,
AWS, security, offline apps and Angular.js is definitely a plus.

2) Product/UX designer: Building an app for doctors is a big UX challenge.
They're extremely busy people and are used to have access to lots of
information all the time.

3) UI Designer: Doctors are tired of those ugly 1980 computer systems still in
use in hospitals. They want to work with the same kind of polished and
beautiful apps that they've started using at home. We're looking to push the
current healthcare design status quo to a new level.

4) ios and Android developers: We're looking for great ios/android developers
with an eye for design who can take a leading role in implementing beautiful
and snappy native apps.

5) Machine Learning / Data geek: Right now, 75% of critical patient
information is trashed at the end of the day. That information is not going
back in the EMR and is totally wasted. There are so many opportunities in
helping finding better diagnosis, helping doctors be more efficient, helping
the departments/hospitals save time and money, etc.

6) Front-end developer: We're looking for a great front-end developer/designer
who love writing clean html/css code with an attention to details (We care
about those pixels). Experience with Angular.js with an eye for design is
definitely a plus.

\----

We're a multi-disciplinary team (Two doctors on the team) solving a massive
healthcare challenge. Doctors love ListRunner and they can't wait to start
using it every day. If you're looking for an opportunity to use your technical
and design skill to solve a real, practical and meaningful problem, please
reach out to us (contact@listrunnerapp.com or to me directly at phzbox@gmail).

~~~
jeeshan
Ideally you'll have a full immunization record so we can take you into
hospitals to work directly with the doctors. We are also live in a number of
hospitals in Southern Africa and our ideal candidate would be able to travel
there for a few weeks to work with our doctors there.

------
mataniko
thePlatform - Client Integration Engineer - New York, NY (Area) - Local only,
work from home.

thePlatform helps some of the world’s largest media companies manage and
publish their video content online. Some of our customers include SyFy, Fox
Sports Network, NBC Sports, National Geographic, the Travel Channel, Oxygen
and more. As an independent subsidiary of Comcast, we enjoy the benefits of a
relationship with a large company while maintaining keeping the agility of a
startup.

This position will be filled remotely in New York City, and will report to the
Manager of Integration Engineers in Seattle, WA.

thePlatform offers competitive compensation and spectacular benefits typically
seen only at very large organizations, including free cable, internet and an
employee stock purchase plan, due to our company’s association with Comcast.
Please visit our Careers page to learn more about our culture and benefits.
www.thePlatform.com

We're looking for someone with a development background and account management
skills.

Feel free to contact me at matan.bareket [at] theplatform.com

------
ninetax
The Climate Corporation (San Francisco, Seattle, INTERN/H1B) -
[http://climate.com/careers](http://climate.com/careers) The Climate
Corporation's mission is to help all the world's people and businesses manage
and adapt to climate change. We use a combination of weather monitoring,
agronomic modeling, and weather simulation to provide data, insights, and
decision making tools to farmers in the United States.

Climate's technical staff numbers around 80-100, and we're hiring full-time
employees and interns across many teams as we expand efforts on a new class of
decision support tools for growers. Work is split across groups focusing on
web applications for farmers and agents, risk and insurance policy management,
internal platform and data services, and scientific modeling and research,
with roles for:

1\. Software engineering generalists with solid CS fundamentals, particularly
anyone interested in building (i) entirely new, large-scale distributed data
services for scientific computing (we use Clojure); and (ii) web applications
(Rails, Python, Javascript, and iOS) used by farmers to manage weather risk.

2\. Quantitative researchers in statistics/ML, stochastic optimization, remote
sensing, atmospheric physics, and agronomics. Our goal is to forecast
statistical distributions of crop yield for any piece of arable land,
synthesizing satellite images, digital elevation models, weather data,
agricultural statistics, and geological surveys into multiscale models that
underly our data services.

3\. Experienced technical team leads, operations engineers, product managers,
and designers to pull all this together into a compelling product.

The scale and interdisciplinary nature of the work drive a lot of cross-
collaboration within the company, supported by a pressing need to build
durable solutions to some very hard and important problems.

Competitive salary, excellent benefits, stock options, etc. Our 25% time is
lumped into two-week sabbaticals. The usual details about these positions are
here:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?bj=o7B8Wfww&s=hackernews](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?bj=o7B8Wfww&s=hackernews)

I write clojure for our geospatial data team. I'm happy to answer any
questions or chat about what we do: skhalsa@climate.com. If you have general
questions about the hiring process, recruiting@climate.com is the place to
ask.

------
felipe_chaordic
Chaordic Systems
([http://www.chaordicsystems.com](http://www.chaordicsystems.com)) -
Florianópolis, Brazil | Full-time, intern, work permit (H1B-equivalent) and
relocation assistance provided.

Chaordic is a fast-growing but already established Brazilian startup leading
the field of online recommendations in Brazil. We currently serve tens of
millions users and billions of requests per month from all over Brazil. Sounds
interesting? We're hiring passionate and fun people from all over the world.
:-) We're also open for internships of master and PhD students.

We have a multidisciplinary and diverse team, composed of engineers, computer
scientists, designers and researchers in the fields of artificial
intelligence, mathematics and user experience. Want to work with the latest
distributed systems, big data, cloud computing and artificial intelligence
technologies? Have a look in some of our open positions:

Full stack developer -
[https://chaordic.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk03w7](https://chaordic.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk03w7)

Kick Ass Ruby Software Engineer -
[https://chaordic.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0llq](https://chaordic.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0llq)

Cloud Engineer -
[https://chaordic.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0jbt/](https://chaordic.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0jbt/)

Other positions and application available @
[https://chaordic.recruiterbox.com/](https://chaordic.recruiterbox.com/)

Lots of nice perks including free food, health and dental care, a fun office
and startup-like atmosphere in one of Brazilian top surfing and ecotourism
destinations, Florianópolis:
[http://brazilecojourneys.com/about_florianopolis.php](http://brazilecojourneys.com/about_florianopolis.php)

Still interested? :) Have a look in our new office, with a complete BAR with
beer fridge, video games, pool and poker tables, located in the coolest
neighborhood in town:
[http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.506441866066436.107...](http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.506441866066436.107368.264928353551123&type=3)

Want to know a bit more about us or have any questions? drop me a note on
maisa ^at* chaordicsystems.com

------
giaour
New York, NY - Business Insider

Business Insider is looking for a highly-skilled PHP developer to work closely
with our world-class engineering team to conceive, design, build, and deliver
the next-generation of online news/media.

We face exciting challenges every day due to the demands of our growing
audience and the 24/7 news cycle. Your work will be used by millions of
people—40+ million every month around the globe.

Our product team pushes the boundary on feature development, resulting in a
varied and interesting assortment of tech challenges to solve.

The Business Insider engineering team also handles DevOps tasks of our
scalable server infrastructure, and other cutting edge technologies such as
MongoDB, AWS, and NodeJS.

Business Insider is a dynamic company reaching the new generation of business
leaders. We are a well-funded (including by Jeff Bezos) startup at the
forefront of digital media. You'll be joining a close team that works hard and
has fun.

We're looking for strong PHP developers who have experience working with MVC
systems and appreciate the agile methodology and continuous integration.

Position requirements include:

    
    
        Skilled back-end programmer who can write lean object-oriented PHP 5 code
        Strong front-end JavaScript and CSS knowledge a plus
        Broad understanding of web architecture and how it applies to scalability
        Enjoys building user-focused interfaces, using Ajax when appropriate
        Collaborating with product managers, editorial, and business partners to understand software requirements
        Participating in architectural decisions
        Troubleshooting and solving complex problems
        Solid understanding of version control principles, preferably using Git
        Strong communication skills
    

Our ideal candidate has experience with:

    
    
        Agile software development, prototyping and code reviews
        Major PHP frameworks 
        Major cloud providers
        Systems administration of Linux servers
        NoSQL document-based DB stores such as MongoDB
        Two years of work experience is ideal. 
    

Based in New York — you will need to be able to work out of our office on
Fifth Avenue.

Apply online: [http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/businessinsider/php-
developer/...](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/businessinsider/php-
developer/bewZd6izWr5kvLiGalkWKP)

------
veverkap
REMOTE Senior Ruby Developer Needed!

Hi. We're looking for an awesome Senior Ruby Developer to join our growing
team. If you've ever wanted to work for a interesting security startup with
great people this is your chance. We're a little different than your average
startup so we put together this FAQ.

Q: Ok who are you guys? A: ThreatSim is comprised of some really smart
security hackers who were tired of working for large companies. There are
people here from Mitre, HP, Fortify, RSA, Verizon Business, Cybertrust, and
others. We wanted to do the small company thing and it's worked well for us.

Q: What would I be working on? A: You'd be working on our SaaS service,
ThreatSim. It lets our customers send simulated phishing campaigns against
themselves. When the user clicks on the simulated phishing link they are
immediately shown training. It's an unconventional approach to changing user
behavior and it works (hint: we have data).

Essentially we get to think like bad guys and help our customers improve their
security. It's an interesting space to say the least. If you ever wanted to
learn more about security and cutting-edge attacks, this is the place. We
simulate evil AND give our customers data that they can use to protect their
organization. You will spend a lot of time thinking "if I was a bad guy
I'd..." then have to pivot and think "if I was a security engineer I'd...".

Q: Where is this position located? A: This is a remote position that is open
to US residents only located within the US. We understand that not every
developer wants to move to SF, NYC, or DC so we let you work wherever you are
productive.

Q: What technology to you use? A: ThreatSim is built entirely within Amazon
Web Services. Linux, load balancers, auto-scaling, sidekiq, redis, ansible,
git, Splunk, HIDS, two-factor auth, disk encryption, and a lot of cool
security stuff that you probably aren't used to seeing in a startup.

Q: What skills and qualities are you looking for in a candidate? A: Here's a
bullet list:

Ruby on Rails 3.0+ Relational and non-relational databases: MySQL, Redis
Background job processors (e.g. Sidekiq) Javascript frameworks (e.g. jQuery,
pure JS) Client-side and server side MVC Comfortable with git for version
control Continuous integration MS Office (hah right, could you imagine?)

If you are interested, send along a resume to jobs@threatsim.com

------
kseifried
As always Red Hat is hiring, we have hundreds of open positions

[http://jobs.redhat.com/](http://jobs.redhat.com/)

just the technical positions by major grouping:

[http://jobs.redhat.com/job-
categories/technology/](http://jobs.redhat.com/job-categories/technology/)

200+ listed in cloud alone to put this in perspective.

------
svec
iRobot ([http://www.irobot.com](http://www.irobot.com)) - Bedford, MA (just
outside of Boston, MA) and Pasadena, CA

Looking for great work-life balance at a job where you can say "I can't find
my keyboard under all these robots!" ? Want a place with half-day Fridays
during the summer so you can get to the beach on a Friday afternoon? Then
iRobot might be the place for you.

We blend cutting-edge research and practical engineering to build useful and
affordable robots.

We're looking for smart engineers who are easy to work with. You should
probably think robots are cool, but a robotics background is NOT required. (I
had no robotics background when I started at iRobot.)

iRobot is looking for software engineers and mechanical engineers.

Here are a few of our 20+ job openings:

* Embedded software engineers: We're hiring for "big embedded" (C++, Linux, and big cpus) and "small embedded" (C, bare-metal, small cpus). If you have good OO skills (C++, Java, etc.) but no "embedded" background that's okay too - shoot me an email and we'll chat.

* Software engineers for vision, navigation, and mapping

* Test engineers

* Mechanical engineers

* IT engineers

* UX/UI engineers

Check our jobs site for all positions:
[http://www.irobot.com/us/Company/Careers.aspx](http://www.irobot.com/us/Company/Careers.aspx)

Email me directly if you'd like to know more: csvec@irobot.com

Please email even if you're not sure if you're a match; I'm always happy to
talk to other HN'ers!

PS: We have hired people from these "Who is hiring?" posts, thanks to HN for
this service/forum!

------
xtat
vidIQ ([http://vidiq.com](http://vidiq.com)), San Francisco/Bay Area/Remote -
Ruby Engineer, Backend

Data ingestion, processing, Google APIs, async processing and building APIs
for our chrome extension ([http://vidiq.com/vision](http://vidiq.com/vision))
are some of the things you'll work on. You will be part of a team of experts
that has moved an order of magnitude faster than any competitor in the space
while creating several difficult to copy technologies. We are all enthusiastic
HN readers and encourage an analogous internal culture.

We are seeking a SR level engineer, but all levels will be considered.

Company info @ [https://angel.co/vidiq](https://angel.co/vidiq)

Mail me directly at todd@vidiq.com with CV, linkedin or any relevant
background.

------
thejerz
Senior Ruby on Rails Engineer

COMCAST -- Reston, VA

* Looking for a Rails ninja, with 5+ years experience

* Be a part of building the next generation TV platform

* Solve really interesting problems at 30+ million user scale

* Comcast is a fast-growing company, with a startup feel, and a GREAT place to work

* Competitive salary with great benefits

* Join a fun team that works hard and plays hard! :)

contact jerzygangi at gmail dot com for an interview

------
nobodysbusiness
exactEarth Ltd. - [http://www.exactearth.com](http://www.exactearth.com) \-
Kitchener/Waterloo/Cambridge Area, Canada

exactEarth is a data services company leading the way in delivering global
maritime vessel information. We use data from a constellation of satellites to
gather information on ship traffic, which is used to protect the environment,
aid in search and rescue efforts as well as transport cargo more efficiently.

\---------- What We Offer ----------

    
    
      * Competitive salary and benefits
      * Free snacks and drinks
      * The flexibility to setup your development environment with your preferred
        software tools and operating system
      * Annual “Hack Week” to explore cutting edge ideas that might open up new
        opportunities for exactEarth
      * Occasional paid travel to technical conferences
    

\---------- Web Developer ----------

    
    
      * Our web technologies: HTML/HTML5, CSS/CSS3, Javascript, Node.js/Express,
        Backbone (MVC), Bootstrap, jQuery, Dojo, and Underscore
      * Other desired qualifications: Git, Geospatial Information
        Systems, Geospatial Web Services, Geoserver, ESRI Web Toolkit
    

\---------- Software Developer ----------

    
    
      * Our back-end technologies: C, C++, Python, Scala, Akka, PostgreSQL, Redis
      * Other desired qualifications: Git, Geospatial Information Systems, Hadoop,
        Spark, Machine Learning, Pattern Recognition
    

\---------- Contact Us ----------

For a quick response to any questions, e-mail me at brad.smith [AT]
exactearth.com. We also have more detailed job postings available here:

[https://www.waterlootechjobs.com/jobs/view/web-
developer-19/](https://www.waterlootechjobs.com/jobs/view/web-developer-19/)

[https://www.waterlootechjobs.com/jobs/view/senior-
software-d...](https://www.waterlootechjobs.com/jobs/view/senior-software-
developer-22/)

------
ozanonay
Via Health - San Francisco, CA (full time, local only)

Stealth, venture-backed digital health company combatting preventable disease
through AI-leveraged human coaching.

Seeking full-stack, android and devops engineers among others.

More info: [https://jobs.lever.co/via](https://jobs.lever.co/via)

Or email me: oz+hn@via.co

------
psota
Cambridge, MA Panjiva ([http://panjiva.com](http://panjiva.com)) Hiring
engineers--UI/UX, frontend, backend data mining/algorithms. See
[http://panjiva.com/jobs](http://panjiva.com/jobs)

------
majke

        CloudFlare is hiring Go, Lua, PHP JavaScript developers in
        London and San Francisco
        ---
    

Positions are here: [https://www.cloudflare.com/join-our-
team](https://www.cloudflare.com/join-our-team)

H1B is complex but usually welcome.

------
ejdyksen
Mutually Human - Grand Rapids, Michigan

[http://www.mutuallyhuman.com/](http://www.mutuallyhuman.com/)

\---------------------------------------

We are a small team passionate about making people's lives better through
software. We're hiring for full time positions as software developers and
software designers at our office in Grand Rapids.

A little bit about us:

    
    
      - We write custom software of all shapes and sizes for clients all over the US.
    
      - We aren't limited to any really specific set of technologies, which is a great
        opportunity to learn. In the past year, I've worked with Objective-C (and Swift),
        Backbone.js (inside PhoneGap), Angular.js, QT Node.js, and of course Ruby.
    
      - We practice a sustainable pace. We recognize that we each have lives,
        activities, and families outside of work. Late nights and > 40 hour weeks are
        rare by design.
    
      - We're agile, but not dogmatic about it. Our process evolves to suit our needs.
    
      - We offer competitive salaries, health/vision/dental insurance, quarterly profit
        sharing, retirement + match, weekly catered lunches, and a top-floor office
        with snacks, guitars, and your choice of standing or sitting desks.
    
      - We run a makerspace in our building (http://grmakers.com), which gives us
        access to lots of cool stuff like a laser cutter and 3D printers.
    

A little bit about Grand Rapids:

    
    
      - 2.5 hours from Chicago and Detroit, less than an hour to the beach.
    
      - Lots of great beer. Founders Brewery (a mile from our office) has 3 beers in
        the Beer Advocate top 15. HopCat is a “World Class” bar on BA.
        Just look here: http://beeradvocate.com/beerfly/city/43
    
      - Low cost of living. I bought a nice house with a mortgage payment
        30% lower than the rent of my 1 bedroom apartment in Mountain View.
    
      - A growing technology and startup community.
    

A little bit about you:

    
    
      - You love making software, and you have a few years of experience doing it.
    
      - You learn new stuff quickly. You’ve used a lot of technologies, but you’re not
        afraid to use more. You have some experience with web or mobile technologies.
    
      - You believe software is written for humans, not computers.
    
      - You want to come into work every day and enjoy the people you work with.
    

I'm a software craftsman on this awesome team. If you're interested, get in
touch with me:

ej@mutuallyhuman.com

------
whost49
Aclima - [http://www.aclima.io](http://www.aclima.io) \- San Francisco, CA

==========

Aclima is an early-stage company based in San Francisco that designs and
deploys distributed, large-scale sensor networks to empower people with
actionable environmental quality data. Our end-to-end solutions collect,
process and analyze real-time streaming data from thousands of sensors,
enabling a level of environmental awareness that has never been possible
before. We believe our technologies can redefine the way we imagine and manage
our buildings, communities, and cities, helping us improve our collective
well-being. We are looking for passionate engineers to help build, scale, and
improve our platform.

We have no required list of skills or years of experience. Instead, we’re
looking for engineers who are smart and get things done. Our engineering
culture values rapid iteration, continuous improvement, and as much automation
as is sensible. We work in a relaxed, purpose-driven atmosphere with flexible
hours and competitive perks.

Positions open:

* Full-time Backend Engineer

Our stack includes: Python, Git, MariaDB, Cassandra, Nginx, NSQ, Redis,
Ansible

\- solid understanding of functional programming languages, distributed
systems

* Full-time Frontend Developer

\- solid understanding of core JavaScript, HTML5 and CSS3

\- experience building well-structured web applications

\- a passion for user-driven interaction design and delightful user
experiences

\- excitement about data visualization, mobile design, and responsive design

* Full-time UI/UX Designer

\- At least 2-3 years of experience who has heavy UX chops and expertise in
CSS-based design, peppered with JavaScript-based interaction
design/development.

\- Someone who is excited and passionate about data visualization, mobile
design, and responsive design and has strong opinions about all three.

* Full-time DevOps Engineer

\- some experience writing shell and Python scripts

\- Debian/Ubuntu, Jenkins, Locust, JMeter, Google Cloud/AWS, Ansible
experience a plus

==========

If you’re up for the challenge, contact us: jobs@aclima.io

Apply directly:
[http://boards.greenhouse.io/aclima](http://boards.greenhouse.io/aclima)

------
mrhonza
Publet - [http://publet.com](http://publet.com) \- San Francisco - REMOTE

Frontend developer

We are looking for a frontend developer to help us build our publishing
platform.

You can work onsite in San Francisco or remotely anywhere in the world.

Interested? Get in touch honza@publet.com

------
BRValentine
Voltaiq - SF or NYC - Full Time - [http://voltaiq.io](http://voltaiq.io)

Software Developers — Full Stack/Backend

Battery performance is the key bottleneck slowing the adoption of electric
vehicles, renewable energy, and longer-lasting, more powerful mobile
electronics.

Voltaiq is developing a powerful web-based data analytics, machine learning,
and visualization platform to enable better, safer, and more reliable
batteries and other energy devices. We have early customer revenue, industry
partnerships, and grant funding from the National Science Foundation and U.S.
Department of Energy.

Voltaiq is looking for creative, experienced, and extremely talented software
developers to join our team in the San Francisco Bay Area or New York City.
We’re looking to fill out our initial team with someone who has full-stack
backend experience both shipping features and managing multiple-server
deployments.

We are looking to fill a position immediately, and will give preference to
those with a broad knowledge base and a strong desire to learn.

Desired Tech Skills:

* Strong coding skills in one or more of the following: Python, Java, C/C++, Go.

* Experience using a web framework such as Django.

* Solid understanding of a web deployment stack: Cookies, sessions, websockets, asset management.

* Experience with ZeroMQ or a similar asynchronous messaging system.

* Knowledge of Git and experience committing to a team code repository.

* Experience with SQL and NoSQL databases.

* Strong command of development on Linux.

* Deployment experience is a plus: AWS, Salt Stack, Ansible, Chef, Puppet, Fabric, Nginx, uWSGI.

Other Prerequisites:

* Undergraduate or advanced degree in Computer Science, Physics, Math, Engineering, or a related discipline.

* At least 3 years of experience developing and shipping software.

* Willingness to travel occasionally for in-person meetings, conferences, and deployments.

* Strong team player with the ability to help build and work as a cohesive team.

* Applicants must be US Citizens or green card holders.

Compensation: Competitive salary plus equity and full benefits.

Location(s): SF Bay Area, NYC (we work remotely part-time, but you should have
a base in or around SF or NYC).

------
trefn
San Francisco, CA Mixpanel (YCS09; [http://mixpanel.com](http://mixpanel.com))
is the most advanced advanced analytics platform ever for web & mobile
applications.

Mixpanel is profitable, with thousands of customers and millions in monthly
revenue.

ENGINEERING CULTURE

Our engineering culture:

    
    
      * We do very thorough, line-by-line code reviews using GitHub pull requests. This keeps our code quality high and helps us learn.
      * We try to have two people work together on every project (collaborating, not pairing). It's more fun and it results in better code.
      * We practice rapid iteration. If it's better than live, we ship. We also build things so they can go live (whitelisted) long before launch day.
      * We write tests for things that are mission-critical, prone to failure, or cause paranoia. Think billing and datastore code, not Django views.
      * We care about learning. Right now we're reading through Advanced Programming in the Unix Environment.
      * We currently have 9 vim users, 2 IntelliJ, and 1 emacs holdout.
    

ENGINEERING POSITIONS

We have two types of engineering positions available - systems and product.
Both of these positions require you to be able to work in San Francisco, CA.

Systems engineers build and scale our infrastructure, and write mostly C, C++,
and Python. We are working on a number of new products right now with serious
infrastructure challenges and we need more people with great depth to help us
solve them. This position requires at least 5 years of experience.

Responsibilities of this role include:

    
    
      * Working on our custom datastore (written from the ground up in C)
      * Scaling the data processing pipeline (currently handling > 50K requests per second)
      * Building notification delivery infrastructure (currently sending > 100M emails & push notifications per month)
      * General improvements to performance, reliability, and security
      * Work with the rest of the engineering team to design, build, deploy, and maintain systems
    

If you're interested in a more full-stack role, check out the Product engineer
position:
[http://boards.greenhouse.io/mixpanel/jobs/7910](http://boards.greenhouse.io/mixpanel/jobs/7910)

\--

The engineering team is still small (14), and there's a lot of interesting
stuff to do. Happy to talk details.

If you're interested, drop me a line - tim@mixpanel.com.

------
ajm_5338
DormChat - CTO

185+ universities & growing fast. We're 100% focused on local communication
and looking to bring on a CTO as our first hire. Responsibilities include
redefining local communication and creating a badass culture.

If interested, hit me up at adam@dormchatapp.com

Cheers.

------
browarnik
Manhattan, New York

\-------------

ABOUT TheTake

TheTake allows you to identify products and locations seen in movies. The
mobile app has been described as a “Shazam for movies,” and syncs with a movie
to display the products you see on screen. The website is a destination for
browsing, shopping and discussing products and locations from movies. After
winning crowd favorite at LAUNCH Festival 2014, TheTake is looking to expand
its team and hire the best of the best. TheTake is located in NYC’s hip SoHo
neighborhood.

\------------------------

FULL STACK WEB DEVELOPER

We are looking for a full stack web engineer to work on the team developing
TheTake’s website and internal web applications. As an engineer at TheTake,
you will be joining a quickly growing team, working on an exciting new product
that is changing the way people watch movies.

Requirements

* Strong Java web application experience

* Experience with front end development (HTML, CSS, JavaScript)

* Disciplined approach to testing and quality assurance

* BS or MS in Computer Science or equivalent work experience

Desired

* Experience building apps with the Java Play framework

* Experience defining web based APIs

* Demonstrated sense of design and UX

* Strong communication skills and willingness to take initiative

* Passion for watching movies

\-----------------

ANDROID DEVELOPER

We are looking for an engineer to build, launch and maintain our Android
application. As an engineer at TheTake, you will be joining a quickly growing
team, working on an exciting new product that is changing the way people watch
movies.

Requirements

* Experience building, shipping and maintaining native Java Android Applications

* Deep understanding of the Android SDK

* BS or MS in Computer Science or equivalent work experience

Desired

* Strong portfolio of apps on Google Play

* Experience building ecommerce, video or fashion applications

* Experience with web technologies (JavaScript, CSS, HTML5, etc.)

* Demonstrated sense of design and UX

* Strong communication skills and willingness to take initiative

* Passion for watching movies

~~~
dipendrapkrl
I am interested in Android Developer position. But unfortunately,I couldn't
find the email address to send an email.

~~~
lutusp
Come on!

1\. The writeup identifies "TheTake" as a website.

2\. Enter "TheTake" into google.

3\. Click the first link in the results:
[https://thetake.com/](https://thetake.com/)

4\. Click on "contact" at the bottom of the page, which wraps this link:
"mailto: info@thetake.com"

5\. The above link will launch your email client.

6\. Type in your personal information.

You know, with all respect, not being able to locate and negotiate their
website and get to the contact link is itself a job interview.

------
photorized
iTrend (www.itrend.io) in Stamford CT - data discovery and social analytics
SaaS - hiring:

1\. Sales (experience with SaaS or Cloud Hosting sales is preferred) - close
deals. Location: NYC, Stamford CT, or San Francisco.

2\. Customer Success Manager - make sure customers are getting good results
from iTrend. Location: NYC, Stamford CT, or San Francisco.

3\. Tech Writer - discover and write about interesting topics. Location:
anywhere (REMOTE OK)

4\. Marketing Manager - define our voice, messaging, PR. Location: NYC,
Stamford CT, or San Francisco.

Competitive salary, stock options, benefits.

Job details are available on Indeed (search for iTrend).

------
cwhiten
Solink - Ottawa, ON, Canada (Local, relocate)

[http://solinkcorp.com/](http://solinkcorp.com/)

Send resumes/questions to: cwhiten@solinkcorp.com

———————

About us: Solink is a video and data intelligence company based out of Ottawa,
Canada. For over three years, Solink has developed a comprehensive video
intelligence platform to address pressing issues in the areas of security,
marketing, compliance and operations. The business applications developed by
our team have been largely client driven to ensure relevance and usability.
Solink leverages video analytics to refine and expedite contextual data from
“Big Data” to aid decisions makers. ——————————————————————

About you:

You like to code. You code for work or school and you code in your spare time.

You have an amazing ability to mash different technologies together

You believe in the best tool for the customer and the situation: you are
comfortable working in a mixed tech environment, Windows Server, Linux, iOS,
Android, cloud, on-premise, Java, C#, Ruby, etc

All modesty aside, you are a pretty awesome coder in some kind of common
language or framework

You work smarter AND harder and you have a passion for learning and
improvement

You like tidy code. You understand the value of style and find commenting to
be satisfying. It makes you angry when control and view logic mingle

You are test-driven and you like to have a nice thick quilt of unit tests in
order to sleep at night

You use tools and frameworks. You write your own tools when necessary and your
first instinct is to check and see how other people have already solved this
problem.

You like clarity; you are honest, realistic and you don’t mind pointing out
the elephant in the room.

You like people, you like working with people, and people like working with
you.

Bonus Points:

Accepted answers on SO

Contributed to a recognized OS project

HTML5, MVC, RoR, CSS, JavaScript and JavaScript libraries: JQuery, D3.js, etc.

IP cameras and Network video recorders, Video codecs and transcoding

Amazon Web Services or other cloud-based development

OpenCV or other image processing libraries

Highly scalable, high-perfomance distributed computing

ElasticSearch, Solr, Druid.io, Apache Storm, Hadoop, Logstash, Splunk

------
twog
FanJam - [http://fanjam.com](http://fanjam.com) \- Frontend Engineer Ember.js

Remote OR in Chattanooga, TN

Do you love sports & javascript? At FanJam (fanjam.com), we're building a new
kind of fantasy basketball game on web and mobile. We're a small team with
backgrounds in startups, consulting, and venture capital. Our team shares a
love for either sports or programming, but we all share a common love for
building a winning culture.

In this role, you will be working with mostly client-side javascript. We're
still in the early stages of development, so we’re looking for someone
comfortable in architecting front end code using a modular approach & capable
of making good design decisions. An ideal candidate is keeping up to date with
the rapidly changing javascript landscape and has experience working with
realtime applications. You’re aware of the challenges of DOM implementations
between browsers and can write clean code to deal with them.

We invest in our people, and team build through whiskey, basketball games, and
hack weeks. We keep the fridge stocked, stay as transparent as possible, and
will buy whatever resources you need to keep learning (books, screencasts,
etc) We're still a small team, so this is a great opportunity to have a big
impact on the product and our culture. We're looking for people with a passion
for their work with high standards. Ideal candidates have a demonstrated
experience hacking stuff; code samples are best (GitHub, a personal
website/blog, previous projects are all great).

You can work remotely or at our offices in Chattanooga, TN

Skills we're looking for

* Proven experience working with Javascript on client-side (ember.js/or angular/react)

* Experience working with web sockets & realtime technology

* Comfort on the front end html5, compass, and css/sass

* Being able to get things done and to ship code.

* Experience with large code bases and structuring code in a modular way.

* Affinity with the web, browsers and new web technologies.

* Familiarity with basic development tools: you know your way around git, bash, grep and sed. You're not afraid to write a shell script to automate some stuff.

* Experience with data visualizations is a big plus

* Have a good sense of humor and leave your ego at the door

* A desire to get better every day

Interested? Contact me toni (at) fanjam.com

------
vaxtrac
Software Engineer at VaxTrac ([http://vaxtrac.com](http://vaxtrac.com)) |
Washington, D.C. | Full-time

\--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Job Description: VaxTrac is looking for talented software engineers who share
our passion for making a difference in the world. We build tools to improve
the delivery of health care to those that need it most.

We are looking for those who:

\+ are committed to using their skills to generate real social impact.

\+ have an interest and passion for emerging technologies and novel use cases.

\+ thrive in loosely structured environments.

\+ share the conviction that we can make the world just a little bit better.

Roles and Responsibilities

\+ Core design and development of applications for frontline immunization
workers

\+ Co-development of our core mobile application with partner organizations

\+ Integration of custom applications with third-party frameworks

\+ Basic quality assurance and documentation

\+ Soliciting feedback and triaging bugs reported from the field

\+ Secondary technical support of global program staff Skills and Requirements

\+ Unparalleled, demonstrable programming skills

\+ Full stack experience with an eye for UI and UX design

\+ Finds ways to proactively contribute to all phases of development with
limited supervision

\+ Willingness to travel and spend time in remote corners of the globe

Bonus Points

\+ Demonstrable expertise in Android development

\+ Experience with Django, Pyramid or other web-based framework

\+ Experience building for limited resource environments

\+ Familiarity with front-end web development and Javascript

\+ Practical experience with a NoSQL database

\+ Exposure to CommCare or MOTECH APIs

\+ Love of travel

VaxTrac is committed to creating a diverse environment and is proud to be an
equal opportunity employer. All qualified applicants will receive
consideration for employment without regard to race, color, religion, gender,
gender identity or expression, sexual orientation, national origin, genetics,
disability, age, or veteran status.

To apply for this position, please email your updated resume and cover letter
as attachments to careers@vaxtrac.com. Selected candidates will be contacted
for an initial interview. Thank you for your interest!

------
ownagefool
myOrb.com seeking rails/angular/devops/??? (Guildford, UK)

Our stack:

Ruby on Rails, AngularJS, Ubuntu, Ansible, AWS, Git.

What we want:

Someone with demonstrable knowledge of at least some of our stack, but happy
to entertain those with analogous skills who’d like to pickup the above.
Commercial experience not required.

What to expect:

Reasonable working hours Flat structure, ability to autonomously make
technical decisions. Work with a laid back, small technical team.

Contact: allan@adegnan.net

------
jetsnoc
KickBack is hiring a backend engineer, frontend engineer, mobile developer and
security engineer. My contact information is in my profile.

------
involans
InterMine - Cambridge, UK or remote.

\---------------------------------------

[http://www.gen.cam.ac.uk/jobs/software-developer-
intermine](http://www.gen.cam.ac.uk/jobs/software-developer-intermine)

InterMine ([http://www.intermine.org](http://www.intermine.org)) is the
leading open-source data-warehouse for the life-sciences.

Do you want to create open-source software that makes a difference, using
cutting-edge tools? InterMine is looking for a software developer to help
create powerful, attractive, user friendly data mining tools to search and
display biological data.

InterMine is a major life-sciences data-warehouse project, dealing with
interesting, data-centred problems. We bring the mass of data generated by
genomics researchers together and make it accessible to researchers. We aren't
all scientists ourselves, but we work closely with them. We need you to help
us develop a great user experience for interacting with complex and dynamic
data models.

You:

* Have a track record of getting things done with the web.

* Are enthusiastic about open-source development

* Care about visual design and user experience

* Care equally about code quality and test coverage.

* Ideally can show us something you are proud of (on GitHub if possible)

We:

* Use the best tools for the job - we have code written in Java, Clojure, Python, CoffeeScript, and we are always able to decide on our tech stack.

* Develop in the open on GitHub - all our code is open source: [http://www.github.com/intermine](http://www.github.com/intermine)

* Use modern dev-ops tools including Travis and Dokku.

* Are writing a new, extremely flexible data-analysis platform in Clojure, Coffeescript, Angular and React.

* Are a small, friendly team, working closely with a network of collaborators and research partners.

Cambridge is a great place to live, and the University of Cambridge is a great
place to work. You will get a competitive salary, very generous leave and
pension, as well as other benefits such as flexible working and tax-relief on
bikes and child-care. If you can't relocate, we can discuss remote working.

For more information see: [http://www.gen.cam.ac.uk/jobs/software-developer-
intermine](http://www.gen.cam.ac.uk/jobs/software-developer-intermine)

------
tomasztomczyk
uSwitch.com -- London, UK. [http://www.uswitch.com/](http://www.uswitch.com/)
We're a comparison website for insurance, broadband, mobiles, gas/energy
providers and finance services.

\------------

Hiring: Senior frontend, backend devs, analysts and more - for the full list
of vacancies see
[http://www.uswitch.com/vacancies/](http://www.uswitch.com/vacancies/)

\------------

Tech stack: Backend: nginx, puppet, capistrano, Ruby (Sinatra and RoR),
Clojure, MySQL

Frontend: Responsive HTML5, JS / CoffeeScript, HAML, SASS with Compass and our
internal framework

\------------

About us:

* Regular dev catchups across all teams / show & tell to share experience

* We host / sponsor / attend hackathons and conferences

* We maintain healthy work/life balance - no extra long hours, weekends are for you to relax after a Friday beer in the office / local pub

* We deploy to production multiple times a day

* We'll give you the tools you need to do your job (Macbook or other machine of your choice, whatever software you need) and help you progress (budget for conferences, books and time to learn new tech)

* Flexibility in the tech choice

\------------

About you:

* Able to own a problem and work with others (in your team and others in the business) towards a solution

* You're open-minded and flexible - you can pick up new skills / languages

* You can work well in a team environment (occasional remote work is ok, but we're mostly in the office)

* Comfortable with basic devops tasks

* Skilled at table tennis or table football (optional)

\------------

Next steps:

Contact me directly - tomasz.tomczyk@uswitch.com - I'm a developer in one of
the teams you could be joining. Tell me about yourself (whatever you think
represents you best) and ideally let's meet up - will give you a tour of our
new London Bridge office and talk about the projects we've been working on.

As part of our recruitment process, you'll have to complete a coding exercise
and later come for face to face interviews.

------
buu700
CypherChat - Software Engineer - REMOTE

    
    
       =====================================
       ================ Us =================
       =====================================
    

We're building a completely frictionless encrypted messaging service.

Our goal is to bring privacy and security to the unsophisticated masses, by
targeting users who value those qualities in principle but won't compromise
"for-your-grandmother" ease of use. Eventually, we'll be replacing
conventional telephony/SMS.

Team:

    
    
        * Ryan Lester (Washington, DC): Carnegie Mellon, SpaceX, Napster.fm, YC Hacks
        * Josh Boehm (Los Angeles): SpaceX, Napster.fm, Baron of the Principality of Sealand
    

Status:

    
    
        * Funded
        * Pre-launch, but with a working (very alpha) version of the product
        * We have a nice office in the DC area, which you'd have the option to work out of
    
       =====================================
       ================ You ================
       =====================================
    

You would be our first hire, so you'd get to help establish the company
culture and probably end up managing a dev team. Right now, you'd be working
directly with the founders.

If you have strong (mobile) UI/UX skills, you'll be a great fit.

Ideally, you'd be willing to start before the end of September (the earlier
the better).

We don't care much whether you've already used any of these, but you need to
be willing to work with the following technologies:

    
    
        * JavaScript (okay, you should have at least used this one)
        * Titanium (compiles JS/XML to cross-platform native apps; it's hella dope)
        * Crossrider (cross-browser extension framework)
        * OTR
        * XMPP
        * WebRTC
    
       =====================================
       =========== Compensation ============
       =====================================
    

We'll pay well. We can negotiate the amount and the equity/cash ratio based on
your preferences and qualifications/experience.

If necessary, we may be willing to provide hardware.

Also, any interest in being paid in Bitcoin? (I haven't looked into the recent
IRS guidelines on this, so it may be a horrible idea. If you live outside the
US, though, this could possibly turn out to be really convenient. I'll talk to
our lawyer about it.)

    
    
       =====================================
       ======= If you're interested ========
       =====================================
    

Email me a resume or something at hacker@linux.com.

------
jlees
Close - San Francisco

Hiring full-time in SF (SoMA), contract-to-hire preferred: * Generalist or
Rails Engineer (application stack) * Back-end Python Engineer (data stack) *
Data Scientist * UX/UI Designer

We're a seed funded startup with several former Googlers, and we're tackling
the messy world of business. Every day, people shake hands over million-dollar
deals that can change the future of a company. From fundraising and
acquisitions to partnerships, promotions and product placement, businesses get
together and make new things happen. But there's no platform for them; they
typically overload sales-focused CRMs, or are stuck in the world of
spreadsheets and email. We're changing that.

It's a fascinating data problem as we're mapping out professional and company-
to-company networks, trying to understand who does business with whom and why,
feeling our way around the underlying graph that nobody's explicitly mapped
out before. From old school tie to the boardroom, why do people do business
with each other? What are the trust and influence networks? What's the
equivalent of PageRank for investors? What does it mean when a VP moves from
one company to another? How do I get my startup funded?

We're trying to answer all these questions. We have an invite-only product
already launched, we're building a team-facing solution, and we're expanding
our data team to work on the platform that powers it all. Here's my take on
the space: [https://medium.com/@jennielees/the-joy-of-
data-a1d3757d3567](https://medium.com/@jennielees/the-joy-of-
data-a1d3757d3567)

Looking for fast learners who can get their hands dirty, quickly; who know
when to duct tape and when to have 100% test coverage (think like a hacker,
ship like a pro); who don't mind being wrong occasionally; and who are
intrigued by the overall space we're in. We've had a good run from HN posts so
far, hoping to continue it.

You'd be potentially a single-digit employee and have a significant chance to
influence our culture and growth, as well as immense impact on the product
itself. We have a generous equity setup, though we prefer contract-to-hire so
we can figure out if we'd work well together.

For our generalist role we'd prefer it if you have Rails and JavaScript
experience; for our data roles, Python. Graph-specific data experience is a
bonus.

I lead engineering at Close, and I'm also happy to chat for coffee if you're
interested in startups, this problem space, or if you're interested in the
product itself.

Email jennie+HN@close.co.

------
lightningstorm
Good Eggs - San Francisco, CA, Full Stack Engineers

[http://www.goodeggs.com](http://www.goodeggs.com)

=== About us ===

Good Eggs brings local, farm-fresh groceries right to your door! We are a
technology focused company with a CTO who previously founded Carbon Five, an
exceptional agile development shop. See our Engineering Blog and Github
account:

[http://bites.goodeggs.com](http://bites.goodeggs.com)

[https://github.com/goodeggs/](https://github.com/goodeggs/)

We have a great mission
([https://www.goodeggs.com/about/mission](https://www.goodeggs.com/about/mission))
- to grow and sustain local food systems worldwide - and everyone here is
deeply committed to it. We started in 2011 and have over 200 employees across
four cities (New York, New Orleans, Los Angeles and San Francisco). Our
investors include Sequoia Capital, Harrison Metal, Baseline Ventures,
Collaborative Fund and Westly Group, among others.

There are 16 of us on the engineering team and we’re actively growing. We’re
building next-generation web and mobile applications with JavaScript across
the stack, including Node.js, MongoDB, AngularJS, Backbone, CoffeeScript and a
wealth of other tools from the rapidly-evolving JavaScript ecosystem. We
employ the best practices of test-driven development, pair programming, and
continuous deployment. We use the leading SASS providers - Heroku, AWS,
Algolia (search), Mixpanel, Sendgrid, etc. We are happy to train the right
person to work in this environment.

== Perks ===

* Medical Insurance with FSA/HSA options, vision, dental, etc. * Super tasty lunches made on-site by our chefs using healthy and fresh ingredients (from our producers!)

* Amazing work/life balance and time-off policies

* Snacks

* Laptop

== About you ===

Ideal Candidates Will Have: * Full-stack web application development
experience in Ruby, Python, Java, or JavaScript

* Agile software development experience including automated testing and pair programming

* Demonstrable interest in learning and adopting new tools and techniques

More information:

[http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/goodeggs/software-
engineer/cQ_...](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/goodeggs/software-
engineer/cQ_hd-0USr4Om7eJe4iefn)

I joined the company recently, feel free to e-mail me: moshe(at)goodeggs.com

------
adambratt
Benzinga -- is getting massive amounts of new traffic and we need some more
team members to help us handle all the new visitors either REMOTE or local
full-time in Detroit, MI.

    
    
       Positions
          ☆☆☆ Lead Front-end engineer
          ☆☆☆ Senior Django Developer 
          ☆☆   Senior Drupal Developer
    
    
       Quick Stats
          ★ Customers include TD Ameritrade, Microsoft, Yahoo
          ★ 20 million+ monthly readers
          ★ 1000s of subscribers to our private Marketfy investor communities
          ★ Accelerated growth rate 
    
    

We're a financial media company, a poor man's - lest we say everyday man's -
Bloomberg competitor, and a financial product SaaS all forged together into a
powerful trident that is attacking the high seas of Wall Street in a
relentless pursuit of transparency.

And conquer we shall! We've grown 100% quarter over quarter all last year and
another 100% just in the last month. Our team has surged to 30+ people and the
waves of revenue washed together to form a rushing roar with just one of our
products going from nothing to $200k/month in under a year.

Being a media company we find our way into all kinds of cool stuff. Our office
is furnished with things like a $3000 high-end bed that was sent to us to
review. We got to talk to and get pictures with Warren Buffett and Lloyd
Blankfein (CEO of Goldman Sachs) when they came to Detroit.

But, you interject, finance is one of the toughest startup seas to sail upon!
The old boys club runs an ironclad ship with no visible decks for boarding.
Avast! We've built a battering ram of a business in just a few short years
that has pummeled its way deep into the heart of Wall Street. Old Ironsides
has warmed itself to Benzinga and once a taste the thirst cannot be quenched.

We've recently became Microsoft's premier finance partner alongside 3 other
companies, all worth over a billion dollars and established for years. As of
this Christmas we were installed by default on 500 million desktops and
tablets via Windows 8 Finance. No download necessary. That's right mateys,
we're in the source code.

And if you happen to trade or invest yourself you'll find us inside almost all
of the major brokerages in the US.

So, where do you fit in this rigging, you swashbuckling scalawag? Well, our
team is crazy ambitious, motivated, and experienced with shaking shit up. If
you know your tech, and want on deck this is the place to do it. Your exact
technical background and language of choice doesn't matter as much as your
motivation and your ability to adapt quickly.

We are a young team and we're especially looking for sailors who've got some
salt in their whiskers who can help us scale from millions to hundreds of
millions.

Why be a ninja when you can be a pirate? This ship is forging a new course,
send an email to careers@benzinga.com to board!

Email us now: careers@benzinga.com Check us out:
[http://marketfy.com](http://marketfy.com) and
[http://benzinga.com](http://benzinga.com)

------
5vforest
Ruby Developer to Fix America Department of Better Technology Headquarters:
USA [http://www.dobt.co](http://www.dobt.co)

About us

We’re the Department of Better Technology, a Knight Foundation-funded startup
that’s digging into the guts of government and trying to fix it with
technology.

Job Details

We're hiring a web developer to help us revolutionize the world of government
IT. We started this company after being embedded inside government and seeing
first-hand the horrors of the technology that these folks have to use
everyday. We worked on a project called RFP-EZ that made it super simple to
view and bid on government contracts. It wasn't anything amazing -- just a
simple Bootstrap site, but just by making this process easier to understand
for web firms who don't specialize in government contracting, we were able to
save the federal government an average of 30%.

We've been in business for a just under a year, and have already created
dozens of success stories - governments who are using our software to save
staff time, save money, and provide better experiences for citizens. We're
looking to grow our team and help us scale this success to governments across
the country.

Experience

We're looking to bring on a developer who fits the following:

You are experienced in Ruby and ideally, Rails You have strong knowledge of
SQL/Postgres You have a passion for good user experience and are excited about
frontend development, too You are comfortable working with a 100% distributed
team And last, but perhaps most important, you are as passionate as we are
about our mission to revolutionize government IT

Our Culture

For many people in the technology industry, DOBT is a different kind of place
to work, and a different set of people work here. Usually, they’re people who
value time more than they value money. While from time to time, circumstances
may call for it, you aren’t going to see a lot of 80 hour weeks, and depending
on your time zone you might see some people who clock out at around 6.

You’re probably not going to be in a work environment that has a foosball
table, catered lunches, and its own mass transportation either. That’s because
we’re a fully remote firm. While some people may opt to work together in the
same space, we want people to work from wherever they feel like it. So if
you’ve always wanted to live in Japan, now’s your chance.

Diversity

DOBT is an equal opportunity employer. We will not discriminate and will take
measures to ensure against discrimination in employment, recruitment,
advertisements for employment, compensation, termination, upgrading,
promotions, and other conditions of employment against any employee or job
applicant on the bases of race, creed, color, national origin, or sex. We are
committed in all areas to providing a work environment that is free from
harassment.

How to apply

Fill out the form on Screendoor: [https://screendoor.dobt.co/dobt/developer-
hiring/](https://screendoor.dobt.co/dobt/developer-hiring/) (yay for
dogfooding!) Alternatively, send a note to sdp-response-hclhimz1@in.dobt.co.
USA/Canada only, sorry. Recruiters and agencies will be marked as spam.

------
cerego_japan
Cerego - [http://www.cerego.co.jp/en/](http://www.cerego.co.jp/en/) \- Tokyo,
Japan - Full Time - Front-End Software Engineer

Cerego builds learning technology that helps people learn more efficiently. We
currently have teams located in San Francisco and Tokyo. This position is for
the Tokyo team.

The Tokyo team develops iKnow! ([http://iknow.jp](http://iknow.jp)), a cross-
platform service specializing in language learning. The current focus of
iKnow! is the huge ELL (English language learning) space in Japan. iKnow! is a
proven and successful product, with tens of thousands of paying users and
almost 10 million hours logged of study time. With powerful core learning
technologies in place, we are now looking to greatly expand the platform. We
go from ideas to prototypes to working features quickly, and we're looking for
someone who can help us every step of the way. We think that fast, focused
releases are the best way to craft the best learning experiences for our
users. In addition to our core technology stack, we love learning new tools,
technologies, and techniques. If you've got a favorite language, framework,
library, or practice, pitch it to the team, and we'll explore integrating it
into our workflow.

Cerego is interested in engineers who have both engineering proficiency and
creativity. We're looking for a front-end engineer who: • Writes well-crafted
HTML, JavaScript, and CSS • Has experience with a server-side web framework,
REST based APIs, and version control • Feels a sense of ownership and pride
over anything he or she builds • Works well with a small, close-knit team •
Wants to live in Japan and learn Japanese • Is excited about solving language-
learning problems

As a frontend engineer, you'll be primarily working with: • Ruby on Rails 3+ •
HTML/ERB • JavaScript/CoffeeScript/jQuery • CSS/SASS

Your primary responsibilities will be: • Designing, implementing, and
maintaining front-end features • Expanding the JavaScript-based learning
applications to cover new kinds of learning • Working with the product team to
craft the optimal user experience

And you'll be working in: • A sunlit office in the heart of Shibuya with
incredible views of Tokyo and Mt. Fuji on a clear day • An extremely flexible
and friendly working environment

We are a small, dedicated team of passionate individuals who believe in the
value of the service we are creating. English proficiency opens many doors in
Asia both personally and professionally, and we know our product is that rare
product that can actually make a difference in people’s lives.

If you think you're a good fit for our team, please send an email to
recruit@cerego.com with a brief introduction, resume, and a few code samples
if there are any you'd like to share. Tell us what you're most proud of, what
you've accomplished, and why you're interested in Cerego.

~~~
bohnej
Are you sponsoring visa and/or giving relocation benefits?

------
andrewforee
Salt Lake City, UT - Lucid Software
([http://www.golucid.co](http://www.golucid.co))

Lucid Software is building world class graphical applications in the browser
and on mobile devices. Our first product, Lucidchart
([http://www.lucidchart.com](http://www.lucidchart.com)), is an online
diagramming application with 2M+ users. We recently launched our second
product, Lucidpress ([http://www.lucidpress.com](http://www.lucidpress.com)),
which is an online layout and design application.

Lucid is a startup founded by Karl Sun, a former Google exec, and Ben Dilts,
our CTO. We're profitable and rapidly growing in every dimension of the
business and need people to join our team. For fun we raft river rapids on
company retreats, have Friday BBQs, and eat lots of pizza. Talent and ability
to learn are more important than specific skills.

BACKEND SOFTWARE ENGINEER (all experience levels) - Lucidchart and Lucidpress
run with various decoupled services in a Linux environment using Scala,
MongoDB, AWS, and MySQL. At Lucid your responsibilities would include
enhancing existing services, building new services, integrating with 3rd party
applications and ensuring services are highly available, secure, and scalable.

Requirements: - Talent - BS degree

Recommended experience: - Building large products / applications - Scala or
Java - MySQL or other relational database - NoSQL databases - Cloud computing
(AWS)

 _Apply
here:[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?aj=oa2cZfw7&s=Hacker_News](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?aj=oa2cZfw7&s=Hacker_News)

FRONTEND SOFTWARE ENGINEER (all experience levels) - Lucidchart and Lucidpress
are powered by one of the largest Javascript codebases on the Internet (about
250k lines of JS), optimized so that the user experience is indistinguishable
from an installed native application. Come help us show the tech world what
can be done on the web.

Requirements: - Talent - BS degree

Recommended experience: - Building large products / applications - Javascript
- Google Closure compiler/library - CSS/HTML/DOM manipulation - jQuery -
Native app development on Android and/or iOS

_Apply here:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?aj=odrjZfwG&s=Hacker_News](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?aj=odrjZfwG&s=Hacker_News)

*The application requires a current resume, cover letter, and an unofficial or official university transcript.

------
diggan

       == Barcelona, Spain -- Typeform -- Full time frontend engineer ==
    

Typeform looking for frontend developer to innovate forms on the web as we
know it

Typeform is a startup in sunny Barcelona, creating the next generation of
forms and surveys on the web. We are heavily focused on great UX with the user
in mind and we’re now looking for the best frontend developers Barcelona and
Spain has to offer us to help us build a scalable and maintainable frontend.

As a frontend engineer at Typeform, you would be responsible for creating and
innovating on every cornerstone in the frontend platform at Typeform. This
means you should be exceptional at writing Javascript (with Coffeescript) that
works without any problems in the most popular browsers (at least IE8 and up!)
but also HTML and CSS that works excellent for all our current and future
users.

You should have a solid understanding of software architecture and design
patterns. You should know OOP from the inside out and would be great if you
have a great desire to innovate, learn about new technologies and also be
ready to take a part in the building of the product.

    
    
       == Currently, we use (but not limited to) the following technologies ==
    

* HTML and CSS (via LESS)

* JavaScript (via Coffeescript)

* PHP
    
    
       == We have the following requirements for you as a developer ==
    

* Multiple years of experience with frontend development

* A strong will to learn more about the technologies you use

* Expert OOP programmer

* Experience in writing automated tests to ensure functionality and quality

* You love Git without any borders

* Making yourself understandable in the english language in a business situation (medium / high level of english)

* Know how to develop web application for cross-browser/device usage

* Good understanding of graphics programming

* You are a highly flexible individual that likes to take a pro-active role to innovate, learn and participate in a exciting startup, in a exciting city that plans to do great things
    
    
       == If one or more items below matches you, you’re perfect! ==
    

* Expert in TDD or similar methodology

* Familarity in working Agile

* Degree in computer science

* Knowledge in PHP/nodeJS

* Good knowledge about UX
    
    
       == Please fill in this questionnaire to apply for the job position ==
    

[https://jobs.typeform.com/to/e7NNgU](https://jobs.typeform.com/to/e7NNgU)

    
    
       == In case you haven’t heard of typeform yet… ==
    

[http://web.appstorm.net/reviews/data-management/typeform-
a-b...](http://web.appstorm.net/reviews/data-management/typeform-a-brilliant-
new-online-form-tool/)

[http://www.genbeta.com/a-fondo/un-vistazo-a-typeform-la-
revo...](http://www.genbeta.com/a-fondo/un-vistazo-a-typeform-la-revolucion-
espanola-de-las-encuestas-en-internet)

[http://www.webcreatorbox.com/webinfo/typeform-
jpn/](http://www.webcreatorbox.com/webinfo/typeform-jpn/)

if you have any questions, please email jobs@typeform.com or me directly at
victor@typeform.com

~~~
bnt
After 3 failed submissions I'm starting to get the feeling that form doesn't
work.

~~~
diggan
Strange, tested out different flows myself and seems to be working perfectly.
Would you mind sending me an email on victor@typeform.com with some
information and I'll have a look at it? Also, if you want to apply, you can
apply manually through jobs@typeform.com

------
beekay
Khan Academy — Mountain View, CA (we also love interns, and remote is a
possibility)

We're a small, non-profit tech startup bringing a free, world-class education
to anyone, anywhere.

Here's a testimonial we received last week:

==================================

I have been using your site for almost three years now. I am a 9th grade
homeschooler who has always done okay in math, but I had some major gaps and
lacked mastery in a lot of concepts, especially with fractions. Ever since I
have started Khan, I have been able to go back and not only fill in those
gaps, but master them. And now, fractions are one of the concepts I do best!

This site is amazing and continues to get better every month. Thank you to Sal
Khan, the Khan team, all its sponsors, and all its interns for making this
site better and more available to all students from around the world. Please
keep doing what you are doing!

==================================

Every month we get hundreds of letters like this from people in all walks of
life who are thankful for our free, high-quality educational content. Most of
you reading this are familiar with Sal's videos, but we also have hundreds of
videos by other teachers, partnerships with organizations like MoMA and the
California Academy of Sciences, and a huge library of interactive exercises.
Over 20 million math problems are done every week on our site.

A few things we're currently working on building right now:

– Tons of improvements to our core learning dashboard [1] and predictive
knowledge models [2] so we can better personalize a learner's experience

– Infrastructure improvements to make the site more reliable and faster for
our millions of visitors every month [3]

– Better tools for our content creators to allow them to make thousands of
engaging, interactive exercise problems without knowing how to code [4]

– A major revision to our iOS app to let students practice skills on the go
(or in a classroom with iPads!)

\- Expanding access for the billions of learners around the globe through
various internationalization efforts

You'll be part of a small team working alongside both "celebrity" devs (like
jQuery creator John Resig, and Google's first employee Craig Silverstein) and
many more who you haven't heard of but who are also really awesome.

We're especially looking for new product designers (of all types) but we also
have many engineering positions open as well as some positions for a teacher
and contract question writers.

Apply at
[https://www.khanacademy.org/careers](https://www.khanacademy.org/careers) and
mention that you're coming from HN. Feel free to reply here if you have
questions about applying or about KA in general. Unfortunately we can't
sponsor visas right now unless you're from Canada, Australia, or Mexico.

[1]:
[https://www.khanacademy.org/about/blog/post/58354379257/intr...](https://www.khanacademy.org/about/blog/post/58354379257/intr..).
[2]: [http://mattfaus.com/2014/05/improving-khan-academys-
student-...](http://mattfaus.com/2014/05/improving-khan-academys-student-..).
[3]: [http://www.alangpierce.com/blog/2014/07/07/bigbingo-khan-
aca...](http://www.alangpierce.com/blog/2014/07/07/bigbingo-khan-aca..). [4]:
[https://github.com/Khan/perseus](https://github.com/Khan/perseus)

~~~
nicholas73
Just wanted to mention that I applied for the software dev opening about a
week ago. I understand things take a while - just trying to be seen! Thanks.

I also created a visualization for the Kelly Criterion, which optimizes bet
sizes for risk.

[https://www.khanacademy.org/cs/kelly-criterion-for-
determini...](https://www.khanacademy.org/cs/kelly-criterion-for-determining-
bet-size/4828336844439552)

~~~
beekay
Thanks for applying! Our coordinator was away for a few days last week but
I'll pass this on and we'll make sure we get to yours soon.

------
gpjt
PythonAnywhere
([http://www.pythonanywhere.com/](http://www.pythonanywhere.com/)) - London,
UK

Fancy helping to build the Python world's favourite PaaS (probably)? We're
looking for a "junior" programmer with plenty of smarts to come and join the
team, learn the stuff we do, and inject some new ideas...

Job spec

Here's some stuff you'd be doing:

Working in an Extreme Programming (XP) shop, pair programming and TDD all day,
woo[+].

Coding in Python lots and JavaScript a bit, and maybe other stuff too (OK
there's like 5 lines of Lua code somewhere. But you could come along and try
and convert us all to ClojureScript or something...)

Devops! Or what we take it to mean, which is that you deploy to and administer
the servers as well as write code for them. Lots of Linux command-line
goodness in SSH sessions, and automated deployment stuff.

Sexy CV-padding technologies! Like Docker, nginx, websockets, Django, copy-on-
write filesystems, Ansible, GNU/Linux (Ubuntu), virtualbox, vagrant,
continuous integration, AWS, redis, Postgres, and even Windows XP! (although
we're phasing that last one out, to our great chagrin). Don't worry, you don't
have to know any of these before you show up, you'll get to learn them all on
the job...

Learn vim (if you want to) much faster than you would on your own by being
forced to pair program with vim cultists all too happy to explain the abstruse
keyboard shortcuts they're using...

Get involved in the nonprogramming aspects of the business too (we all do!),
like customer support and marketing. Honestly, that can be fun too.

Work near enough to Silicon Roundabout that you can walk to the Hacker News
meetups, but not so near that you're forced to overhear bad startup ideas
being pitched in every coffee shop

[+] The pair programming thing is an unbelievably good deal for new developers
btw, there's just no faster way of learning than sitting down next to someone
that knows and being able to ask them questions all day, and they're not
allowed to get annoyed.

Person spec

Here's the kind of person we'd like

    
    
      * Smart -- academically or otherwise. A degree (CS or other), won't hurt, 
        but it's not required either.
      * An enthusiastic programmer (but not necessarily Python and not necessarily 
        professional)
      * A bit wacky (which doesn't mean you have to be an extrovert, just 
        inclined to left-field ideas)
      * Willing to come and work here in sunny Clerkenwell
      * Willing to get paid less than you would at Google or a bank, in exchange 
        for working in an exciting but relaxed tech-startup environment
    

Here's some stuff we don't care about:

    
    
      * Age
      * Male/Female/Black/White/Number of functioning limbs/Space alien.
      * Gaps in CVs
      * Current country of residence (as long as you're willing to move here promptly! 
        You do need to be able to speak good English, and unfortunately we're 
        too small to sponsor visas, so you need to already have the right to live 
        + work in the UK)
      * Dress codes
    

Send us an email telling us why you'd like to work here, and a current CV, to
jobs@pythonanywhere.com

------
ddtruong17
Kaggle, Inc ([https://www.kaggle.com/](https://www.kaggle.com/)) - San
Francisco, CA + various

\------- About Kaggle -------

Kaggle is best known as the world’s largest community of data scientists. Our
community of around 200,000 data scientists compete to solve complex data
problems. We’re changing the way the most important data-driven problems are
solved. We have branched out beyond our core business of machine learning
competitions, to build end-to-end solutions in specific industries. Our first
focus industry is energy, where we are working with Global 10 companies to
make better decisions on where and how to drill for oil & gas. Our solutions
take detailed geological and engineering data and help predict well
performance. These solutions can minimize capital and environmental
destruction by helping operators drill fewer uneconomic wells. Kaggle is
located in the heart of the SOMA. We are well-funded (Khosla Ventures, Index
Ventures and Max Levchin). Our team includes coffee, beer wine and whisky
connoisseurs, pastry chefs, ping pong players, kiteboarders and rollerbladers.

For all Kaggle career opportunities, please visit
[https://www.kaggle.com/careers](https://www.kaggle.com/careers)

\---------- Who We're Looking For -----------

Head of Product:

We’re looking for a Product Manager with an interest in hard science and data
science. Somebody who can learn a complex and technical industry and empathize
with customers who are not always data science savvy.

What you will be doing

    
    
       * Create and refine the company’s product strategy
       * Work with our customers to understand their economics, buying process and decision making process
       * Develop an understanding of how Kaggle's products impact our customer's economics and decision making process
       * Collaborate with sales to develop pricing models and identify target customers
       * Colloborate with engineering to prioritizing requirements, scoping feature & set expectations
       * Develop an understanding of our competition and how their impact our roadmap and positioning 
       * Identify new opportunities based on customer interactions
    
    

Statisticians & Data Scientists to Focus on the Energy Industry:

We have branched out behind our core data mining competititons, to build end-
to-end solutions on an industry by industry basis. Our first industry is
energy, where we're building solutions that can transform the world's largest
industry. In the energy sector, we've started with two basic solutions:

    
    
       * using detailed geological data to pick the best place to lease and drill for oil & gas; 
       * using detailed data on drilling practices to help operators produce efficiently.
    

The machine learning and statistical challenges in energy have some
interesting properties:

    
    
       * geospatial data
       * mix of deep science and machine learning
       * sample sizes are small and samples are highly correlated
       * we care about explainability and insights
    

Addressing these challenges requires layers upon layers of statistical machine
learning models We want to fully capture the uncertainties in our modeling at
each layer, not just the point estimates.

Software Engineer:

Help us combine software and machine learning to transform industries. By
leveraging insights we’ve learned from running challenging machine learning
competitions that attracted best-in-class talent, we’re now building out end-
to-end solutions on an industry by industry basis. We’re currently focused on
energy, the world’s largest industry. As a software developer at Kaggle,
you’ll work with our team of developers and data scientists to build solutions
that consumes vast amounts of raw data to produce insights that help companies
make strategic decisions.

Client Relationship Manager:

We’re looking for an experienced, multi-talented Client Relationship Manager
with aptitude and interest in supporting the inbound sales pipeline for new
projects. This role will: (1) onboard potential new clients through a process
of email and phone conversations to understand those customers’ needs; and (2)
support existing and new projects by providing excellent project coordination
and customer service. The CRM role is a cornerstone member of our team who is
responsible for connecting the client to Kaggle’s crowd community and enabling
the best possible outcomes for each project, start to end.

Product Designer/Developer:

As the product designer at Kaggle, you will work closely with the data
scientists and developers on the Competitions team as well as supporting the
creative needs of the energy solutions business. The competition platform is
Kaggle’s primary presence on the Internet with an active user base that visits
our web page to enter new competitions, interacts with each other on the
forums, and learns data science through hands-on experience. As our first
full-time product designer, you will have the rare and exciting opportunity to
be the lead architect of the Kaggle web experience, as well as guiding our
visual identity in marketing and other customer facing materials.

For questions, please contact us at recruiting@kaggle.com or visit our career
page at [https://www.kaggle.com/careers](https://www.kaggle.com/careers)

------
eli
Industry Dive - Jr. Python/Django Developer - Washington, DC - Full Time
\----------------------------------

We are a rapidly expanding mobile-focused B2B media startup. We have a staff
of writers and editors who cover breaking news, curate interesting content and
write original analysis for executives in industries like Education,
Marketing, Energy, and Retail. See
[http://www.retaildive.com](http://www.retaildive.com) for an example and
[http://www.industrydive.com/](http://www.industrydive.com/) for more about
us.

We use a variety of mostly open-source technology to create our products, but
the core infrastructure is written in Django. You will be responsible for
working with other developers to add features and fix bugs on our websites,
especially adding features to the CMS that writers & editors rely on. Prior
experience with Django/Python is desirable but not required.

The ideal candidate: \+ Has 1-2 years of relevant experience OR otherwise
demonstrates an aptitude for software development.

    
    
        + Thrives in a fast-paced environment. Is good at multitasking. 
          Has great communication skills.
    
        + Is self-motivated and entrepreneurial.
    

CSS/HTML/JS web design experience is a plus. An interest in mobile
(iOS/Android) app development is a plus.

Why working at Industry Dive is great:

    
    
        + Short development cycle - When we have a good idea, we like to 
          move quickly and then iterate once it's live.
    
        + Not the same thing every day - We're still a small company and
          you'll have the opportunity to work on many projects outside
          your core job description.
    
        + Great team - Work with a diverse team of people who are very
          good at what they do.
    
        + We work hard, but we also have a lot of fun. And we definitely
          believe in healthy work/life balance. If you're looking for
          lots of crazy all-nighters, this is the wrong place.
    
        + It's a very exciting time for the company. At 2.5 years old,
          we're exceeding all our targets and reinvesting everything back
          into the company.
    

If interested, send a resume along with a brief note about why you think you'd
be a good fit to eli-at-industrydive.com. If you have any question, feel free
to ask.

\----------------------------------

OTHER OPENINGS: We are seeking a full-time front-end designer, a design/UX
intern, freelance business writers/reporters, and people interested in media
sales. I'm also generally open to mobile app or web developer internships.
Email me to details: eli-at-industrydive.com

\----------------------------------

------
sophie-g
Ginger.io - Mobile Engineer - Downtown San Francisco - Full Time

Ginger.io is a small team on a big mission to drive better health outcomes.
Our pioneering platform combines a mobile app that uses smartphone sensors to
passively collect information about an individual’s daily behaviors with an
analytics engine (based on research from MIT’s Media Lab) that turns that raw
data into health insights. We provide that information back to clinicians or
loved ones who can act on it to ensure that at-risk patients receive the right
care at the right time. As we’ve grown, we’ve become part of the care solution
at institutions such as Kaiser Permanente, Novant Health, UCSF, Duke Medical
and Cincinnati Children's. In addition, Ginger.io has emerged as a leading
voice in the conversation around bringing technology to behavioral health.
Ginger.io is part of the Techstars network and is VC-backed by Khosla Ventures
and True Ventures.

We come to work each day to revolutionize the way that care is delivered, and
we'd love to have you join us. Ginger.io is looking for a mobile developer to
help drive the consumer and patient experience on Android. Your core
responsibility would be to work with the rest of the Product team to craft the
user experience to enhance the patient’s connection with their doctor. Patient
experience is at the core of Ginger.io, and you will be working directly
within the Product team to conceptualize, build, test, release and maintain
the Ginger.io Android applications.

Responsibilities:

\- Own full lifecycle of Android applications: prototyping, developing,
testing, deploying, and debugging

\- Work with the iOS team to ensure that the Android app experience is
consistent

\- Make architectural decisions that balance the trade-off between the level
of customization and complexity

\- Interact with API team and Design team for resources required to build a
solid, slick and performant Android Application

\- Write well-structured, maintainable, idiomatic code. Incorporate
appropriate level of automated testing and documentation, depending on whether
you’re prototyping or writing production code

Essential Skills:

\- Solid understanding of Android Framework

\- Experience developing and deploying production Android apps

Desirable skills:

\- Experience leading development of an Android app that has scaled beyond
100k users

\- Experience with background data collection, battery-life optimization,
local data processing preferred

\- Python, Django, Javascript

Ginger.io offers a competitive salary and benefits in San Francisco’s
Financial District. Our mission-driven culture combines a love of learning
with a strong belief that everyone has a voice to contribute if we are to
succeed and make a difference. We believe in empowering our team with the
tools and transparent culture that we all need to perform and grow.

Apply here: [http://ginger.io/jobs/signup/15547/mobile-
engineer/](http://ginger.io/jobs/signup/15547/mobile-engineer/)

------
believeinUK
Believe.in ([https://uk.believe.in/](https://uk.believe.in/)), London UK -
Frontend Engineers

Believe.in is one of London’s hottest start-ups and leading the charge to
disrupt the world of non-profits through beautiful, effective and innovative
technology. We are at an inflection point in our growth and are looking for an
ambitious and hard-working Front-end Developer to join our London office. This
is a great opportunity for someone looking to build a career in the fast-
growing start-up world.

About the company

Co-founded by Matthias Metternich (CEO) and Will Cookson (CPO), who worked
together at the world’s leading digital design and development agency AKQA,
Believe.in offers non-profits all the essential online tools they need to kick
their fundraising efforts into gear. From donation processing technology,
through to peer-to-peer fundraising, campaign and event tools, charities can
now easily customise and integrate Believe.in social and device friendly
technology directly into their own websites. Non-profits use our donation
management tools to make data-driven fundraising decisions and manage
relationships with donors effectively.

Believe.in’s investors include some of the world’s leading venture capitalists
and our advisory board is made up of experienced successful entrepreneurs. The
business has developed an outstanding suite of products and tested these in
the market and is now ready to grow its customer base exponentially.

Your role

This is a full-time position based in our offices in Silicon Roundabout.
You'll have 3+ years worth of experience and an insatiable desire to create
the best products and product experiences. In your role you will grapple with
exciting and complex challenges, gain experience in Agile development
practices and work alongside the Founders. You'll bring the following skills
to the party

Rock solid HTML5/CSS3 skills Experience with JavaScript, including jquery
Developed software using test driven development Have used single page app
frameworks such as Backbone, Angular or Ember Worked with build tools ie
grunt.js, gulp.js Experience developing UI that works across all major
browsers and degrades gracefully. Experience working in an agile workflow
Experience optimizing sites for performance, especially on mobile devices
Passionate about user experience and accessibility About you

You’re someone who becomes passionate about creating the best possible
product. You believe in and are excited by the idea of taking a company from a
start-up to a global powerhouse and understand the opportunities that come
with being there from the start! You'll thrive in the face of challenge and
want to get shit done and shipped as quickly as you can to get feedback from
real people. You enjoy thinking laterally and can conceptualise and solve
problems quickly. You're an entrepreneur and hacker at heart and have various
side projects that keep your brain humming and your skills sharp. Most of all
you are excited about the idea of working at a start-up where things move
quickly, where you will make close friends and where late nights, beers and
good banter have you operating at your best!

Details

This is a full-time position and comes with a competitive salary. The position
will be based at our offices in Shoreditch, London. To apply, please email
Will Cookson (will@believe.in) with a copy of your CV.

------
marmarlade
HOPSTER - LONDON/UK - [http://bit.ly/gethopster](http://bit.ly/gethopster)

    
    
       ***************************
       ** CURRENTLY HIRING FOR  **
       ***************************
    

\- Senior front end dev ([http://goo.gl/DtYMu9](http://goo.gl/DtYMu9)) / JS,
Angular, Unit testing, etc.

\- Data & insight manager ([http://goo.gl/vtlC5O](http://goo.gl/vtlC5O)) /
Google Analytics, Mobile Analytics, Advanced Excel, User Testing & Research

\- Content executive ([http://goo.gl/W23CGD](http://goo.gl/W23CGD)) / Meta
tagging, Content management, CMS, Commissioning

Always looking for good people, so if you're excited about the idea of making
TV better for kids (better = more educational, interactive, engaging), get in
touch: marie@hopster.tv.

    
    
       ***************************
       ** MAKING KIDS TV BETTER **
       ***************************
    

Kids in the UK watch 6bn hours of TV every year. At Hopster, we’re trying to
make that time better. Our first product is a beautiful iPad app for kids aged
2-6, which combines gorgeous TV shows with contextual learning games - and we
plan to go much further. Launched in December, we have had great reviews from
parents so far plus thousands and thousands of MAUs. Oh, and we have thousands
of paying customers.

We're a funded London-based start-up, launched in late 2013. Our team includes
people from a range of backgrounds (from start-ups to non-profits to
corporates), all with a solid track record of developing and delivering
innovative and successful products to consumer audiences.

    
    
       ******************
       ** OUR STACK(S) **
       ******************
    

TECH Front-end: Angular, Bootstrap, HTML5, CSS3, Javascript, JQuery Back-end:
Python, Google App Engine, Google Cloud Endpoints & Storage iOS App:
Cocos2d-x, C++, Objective-C

MARKETING WordPress, Localytics/Google Analytics, Mailchimp/Mandrill, Google
Experiments/Unbounce/Optimizely, Buffer, SocialBro/Sprout,
SensorTower/AppAnnie

TEAM Slack, Trello, Jira, bitbucket, Google Docs, Google Hangouts, Friday
curry sessions, climbing wall & go kart track

    
    
       ***************************
       ** WHO WE'RE LOOKING FOR **
       ***************************

As usual, always looking for good people. The team is broadly split into
development, product, marketing/growth and creative (and creative actually
means creative, incl. animation, characters, voice acting etc.!).

If you're excited about the idea of making TV better for kids (better = more
educational, interactive, engaging), get in touch: marie@hopster.tv.

------
tick113
Dallas, TX: Core Engineer, Cloud Application

At Brainspace ([http://brainspace.com](http://brainspace.com)), our goal is to
meaningfully connect the world. We’re building the next generation of web and
mobile applications on top of our groundbreaking and patented Brainspace
platform, and we're passionate about creating the best possible core
technology and user experiences.

We are growing rapidly, and as we do there are plenty of opportunities for
engineers to shine. We work in Ruby, Java, and some Clojure, building complex
systems with high scalability in the cloud. We're looking for an engineer to
work on our core technology and service infrastructure. We are a young, fast-
moving start up where everyone has a voice and can make a difference, so
you'll play a key role in steering our technical direction as we continue to
scale (quickly!).

Some tough things we are taking on:

    
    
        * Architecting and building our next generation of web services
    
        * Scaling up our existing systems to handle growing traffic
    
        * Identifying and building key new features for our core technology to meet the needs of our growing customer base
    

Things you’d be doing...

    
    
        * Participate in the planning, analysis, design, development and deployment of products, features and enhancements
    
        * Work as part of the development team to establish and apply the latest in engineering best practices
    
        * Build high-performance, scalable applications and APIs

You are a great fit if...

    
    
        * You want to solve hard problems
    
        * You think doing analytics in real time at web scale is a fun challenge
    
        * You want to work someplace where cookie-cutter off-the-shelf solutions aren't good enough.
    
        * You want to build something great.
    
        * You are willing to dig into Java, Ruby, NLP, and machine learning. And are not afraid of Elastic Search, Scala, Clojure, or whatever it takes to make great things work at web scale.
    

BONUS POINTS FOR:

    
    
        * Expertise in engineering world-class web applications
    
        * Experience with the AWS toolkit (EC2, S3, Elastic Beanstalk, etc) or similar
    
        * Familiarity and experience with modern search architectures
    
        * Experience in scaling a product from hundreds to thousands of users and beyond via load balancing, auto-scaling server deployment, HTTP accelerator caching, reverse proxies, failover, etc.
    
        * Experience with worker queues and clustering.
    
        * Strong understanding of high availability best practices in and out of the cloud * Experience with oAuth and Twitter / Facebook APIs
    
        * Excellent typing ability in the presence of flying nerf darts and RC helicopters
    

You’ll help lead our core development through its current, early stages to
post-launch scaling. You love to ship code, have a strong sense of ownership,
and an entrepreneurial spirit.

We offer:

    
    
        * A great company culture. We work hard and play hard!
    
        * A challenging objective with great opportunity to technically accomplish things you never thought you could
    
        * Competitive Salary, stock options and a 401k
    
        * Generous vacation policy
    

Do you want to come to work every day and creatively solve big market-driven
problems? Our team is devoted to the continual pursuit of technical
excellence. We will challenge and support you to get the most out of your
potential, and expect you to do the same for us.

Sound interesting? Let's talk. Drop me a note - shayne@brainspace.com

------
fh2210
[http://3QAYJ.com](http://3QAYJ.com) looking for 1-2 REMOTE WEB DEV - Full
time

\- 1) What’s the best thing about your current job?

\- 2) What’s the worst thing about your current job?

\- 3) What things could you wish for to make your current work better?

These were the questions I asked my team in an email in June 2014. The
intention was to use their answers to better understand and prepare a job
posting in order to attract similar minded people to our company.

 __Their response however surprised me: __

- "The best thing in my current job is free of implementation ways and time limits..."

\- "Flexible work hours (and even days!). Ability to move to another place any
time. Good team."

\- "The best thing is freedom in ways to resolve the tasks. When I'm choosing
tools, libraries or approaches I'm free to pick whatever will be the best for
task. And not limited by some company policies as it was on previous jobs..."

\- "The working flow standards... Company trusted politic... Team voice... The
happy team... Strict and smart team lead..."

\- "No hierarchy. Almost :) I feel we work not only for one person but for the
company, moving this business forward - that's really inspiring."

Please review full answers here [http://3QAYJ.com](http://3QAYJ.com)

In my opinion their answers were better than any job posting I could have
done. It inspired me to rethink the whole way we normally post a job. When
looking for skilled likeminded people to join our team we shouldn’t make a job
post; rather we should make a “company pitch”. Most job posts are dictating
who you are and what you should do – a common sentence in a job post often
goes like this: “you got a master degree in computer science and like to...”
or “you will develop solution concepts by using...”. We don’t believe in such
requirements. We don’t think of you as a work unit in a production line.
Rather we seek talents and personalities whom we would want to invest in a
relationship with. We firmly believe modern companies need to rethink the way
in which they attract similar minded people. We must open our door and
introduce our values; as this is the first step towards creating a bond. After
all we are the team that want you to join us.

With that being said welcome to 3QAYJ.com (www.3QAYJ.com) – our company pitch
project to attract you!

 __Our workflow is managed via __

JIRA,CONFLUENCE

and all code submitting is handled through Github, pull request. On a daily
basis we communicate via hipchat and each Monday we have a weekly meeting via
skype to touch base. One of the outcomes from the 3QAYJ is our team summit.
Starting from 2015 we will have a real life team summit meeting some place
around the world financed by the company.

We are currently looking at expanding our development team with 1-2 backend
developers.

 __Job description __

Here is a list of some of the tools and technologize we currently use:

\- Nginx

\- git

\- Capistrano

\- compass (scss)

\- coffeescript (a little bit)

We'd appreciate if you have experience with the above or you can study how to
use it.

We appreciate if you have:

\- skills in Magento development

\- skills in web development in general

\- skills or at least wants to get skills in mobile applications development
(Android/iOS)

 __Good confirmations of your professionalism could be: __

\- your github account with contributions to open source projects

\- any certificates (Magento MCD/MCDP, ZCE and so on)

\- your stackoverflow account

If applying we would ask you to send us an example of code written by you and
make a short pair programming session with one of our developers.

 __What we offer __

\- Long term full employment

\- Flexible working hours

\- Remote job - Work from your home

\- Influence in all aspect of your work – freedom in ways to resolve tasks

\- Respect your opinion/ support your own projects

\- Stability and personal relationship

\- Fully paid Team summit meeting each year.

 __Your Application __

We hope you wish to join our team. Besides to technical ability we value
personality a great deal. For that reason we would love from you to make a
personal introduction in which you:

\- Let us know what your passionate about (does not have to be relevant to
programing);

\- How, why and when you first started programming;

\- Share some of your personal goals in life in general (in case you know).

Please submit your application with any links and code example to the
following email info@3QAYJ.com and please visit our site
[http://3QAYJ.com](http://3QAYJ.com) to learn more.

Thank you in advance

------
timdev2
NYC - Full Stack Engineer w/ PHP Focus

===========

Quick Intro

===========

I've been consulting for a great organization for several years, and they're
looking to bring someone on full-time. I'll continue to be involved to
support, advise, and even do some work.

Personally, I think this is a great opportunity for someone in the NYC area
who's burned out on freelancing and wants a few years of solid pay + benefits,
while helping others.

If you're interested email tim at substr($myUserName, -1).com with an intro,
resume, and the usual assortment of relevant links.

====================================

The Bullet-Point-Ridden Long Version

====================================

A well-funded, NYC non-profit is seeking a full-time junior-to-mid-level full-
stack web applications developer to support several web applications.

The ideal candidate has a solid skills and experience (>= 3 years) developing
database-driven web applications, and is also capable on the client-side.
Linux and AWS experience is a plus, but not required.

This is an on-site position in a midtown office near Grand Central. You’ll be
working directly with senior staff to maintain and extend several web-based
apps (some public-facing, some internal).

You will be the sole technical staff member, though you’ll collaborate with,
and receive guidance and support from long-time external consultants who have
been supporting this organization for several years (one of whom is
responsible for this job posting).

You’ll primarily iterating on existing platforms, but with the prospect of
doing some greenfield development as well.

This is an excellent opportunity to grow your skills in a supportive
environment.

We currently use:

    
    
      * Modern PHP  
      * MySQL
      * Redis
      * Memcached
      * AWS (EC2, RDS, ELB, R53, S3)
      * VPSes (debian)
      * Ruby/Rails (old: 2.3) for an internal-facing app.
      * Salt and Ansible (we'll be picking a winner soon)
    

Requirements:

    
    
      * 3+ years experience developing database-driven web applications.
      * Significant experience with modern PHP.
      * A strong understanding of SQL and relational databases.
      * Competency with front-end technologies (HTML5, Javascript & CSS).
      * Some experience managing linux-based servers from the command line (basic bash scripting, cron configuration, package management, etc).
      * Strong written and verbal communication skills.
      * Ability to collaborate with non-technical colleagues, in their language, manage their expectations, and provide working solutions.
    

Extra points for:

    
    
      * Experience with AWS services.
      * Experience with configuration management tools like Ansible, Salt, Chef or Puppet
      * Experience writing and consuming web services, RESTful and otherwise.

------
amitt
Red Hot Labs |
[http://www.redhotlabs.com/jobs](http://www.redhotlabs.com/jobs) | SF, ONSITE
ONLY

FULL-TIME ENGINEERS and a FULL-TIME LEAD ACCOUNT MANAGER

We're on a mission to revolutionize how mobile developers acquire users for
their apps. Our product, Toro, makes it super easy to split test and optimize
mobile marketing campaigns. We’re solving one of the necessary, but tedious,
parts of launching great mobile apps. We believe in creating delightful
experiences that are easy to use, save people time, and, most importantly,
save our customers money by improving campaign performance.

This isn't our first trip around the block. Our previous startup was acquired
by Zynga and our core technology turned into FarmVille and the rest of Zynga’s
most successful games. It was a wild ride and now we’re full steam ahead on a
new adventure. We're well backed by folks such as A16Z, Greylock, SVAngel,
Data Collective, and more.

We're looking for passionate, energetic, highly talented individuals to join
our team. By becoming a foundational member of our team you will help shape
the direction of our product, company and culture. We’re believe in constantly
challenging ourselves to learn new things and would love to teach you what we
know and learn from you as well.

==================================

ENGINEERS

We want all engineering members of the team to be full-stack engineers and
well-rounded individuals. But, we're especially excited about the following
engineering profiles:

    
    
      - Senior Product Engineer: You've built products from  concept all the way to 
      maturity.  You're as opinionated and influential about product as you are about coding.  
      You're a master at JS/CSS/HTML and customer facing technologies. 
      Bonus points if you’re on-top of your front-end frameworks like Angular 
      (which we use!), Ember, or Meteor.
    
      - Senior Systems Engineer: You've architected and scaled backend systems to 
      millions of users.  You've put out every kind of fire and learned a lot in the 
      process. You understand the tradeoffs of different data stores, server 
      architectures, and low-level services. 
    

OUR STACK:

    
    
      - Redshift, Redis, MySQL, Rails for our backend API.
      - AWS-suite: EC2, S3, RedShift, EBS, ElasticCache, RDS
      - AngularJS, jQuery, Underscore, Node.JS with D3 for our dashboard and web apps.
      - 3rd party services: Facebook, Mixpanel, Stripe, Mailgun
    

==================================

LEAD ACCOUNT MANAGER

We're hiring for our FIRST account manager position.

Our customer list is growing fast so we're looking for someone that is eager
to work directly with our founders to build a process to ensure all of our
customers are successful at using our product. Ideal candidates would have
prior account management experience and a strong desire to define and
implement account management best practices.

==================================

Do any of the above profiles sound like you? Send us an email at:
jobs@redhotlabs.com or apply directly at
[http://www.redhotlabs.com/jobs](http://www.redhotlabs.com/jobs)

Or, learn a little more about us here:
[https://www.torometrics.com/company](https://www.torometrics.com/company)

------
Tine_Freeletics
Freeletics GmbH - Munich/Germany (Start-up company)

FREELETICS Freeletics is the most efficient and motivating way to become
athletic. Anywhere and anytime. No weights or machines. Athletes receive their
training plans, connect themselves and compare their workout times via the
Freeletics app and website. We count more than 1,500,000 registered users
around the globe. And thousands more every day. We are growing. Rapidly. And
this is just the beginning.

Hard work, passion and an awesome team. The chance of your life. Wanna see for
yourself? Great, because …

WE ARE LOOKING FOR A TECHNICAL OPERATIONS ENGINEER (M/F) As part of our
operations team you make sure Freeletics services scales with its users. You
will contribute to a lean, friendly engineering team that values
collaboration, constant improvement, and positive feedback.

Please note: We also have openings for Full-Stack Software developers or
solely for backend and frontend developers and iOS Developers, too.

• Job type: Full-time • Location: Munich, Germany

THIS COULD BE YOUR SAMPLE PROJECTS • Implement monitoring for the Freeletics
infrastructure from system health to business metrics. • Automate application
deployment, server provisioning and generally everything that can be
automated. • Develop and improve internal tooling to streamline technical
operations processes. • Continuously work on improving performance and
reliability of Freeletics services.

YOUR PROFILE You are a smart character who is willing to work into new fields
and values constant improvement. In addition you know how to allocate your
time effectively and have a hands-on approach on solving hard problems.

YOUR QUALIFICATIONS (the more the better) • Excellent knowledge and
understanding of linux/unix systems with solid administrator experience. •
Good knowledge and understanding of server hardware. • Solid scripting skills
(ruby, perl, python, shell). • Experience deploying Ruby and Rails
applications in production. • Familiarity with Chef, Puppet or other
configuration management tools. • Experience in managing and tuning PostgreSQL
servers. • Experience with open-source monitoring tools like Nagios, Cacti,
Ganglia, Graphite, StatsD.

WHY WORK AT FREELETICS • Attractive compensation • Use of latest technologies
and development environments, daily and automated builds • Individual budget
for further training/ education/ conferences • The chance of playing a crucial
role in a fast growing company • A team of smart and extremely motivated co-
workers • No walls, no limits, no bureaucracy, just unlimited potential •
Self-fulfillment, fun, and a great atmosphere • Social activities (food,
drinks, events) and team Freeletics training

SOME STATS ABOUT US • Founded in mid-2013 • 30+ employees • 1,500,000+ members
• Global reach with 160+ countries • Six digit weekly revenue • 30% month-on-
month growth in 2014 • More than 200k followers on Facebook • Active in six
social networks (Facebook, Instagram, Twitter, Tumblr, Vine, Pinterest) •
Available in 5 global languages (English, German, Spanish, French, Portuguese)

If this sounds interesting to you, we would love to hear from you! Please
include everything that you believe is relevant: your GitHub/Stackoverflow
profile, CV, code samples, links to personal projects, etc. and send it to
talents@freeletics.com

------
blakeweb
Hiring a Lead Data Scientist and a Software Engineer (Python) - Recursion
Pharmaceuticals - Salt Lake City, Utah (Also hiring biologists with mammalian
cell culture experience!)

We’re a five-person biotech startup with an amazing set of advisors, and we're
using high throughput experiments, automated image segmentation and analysis
of human cells, and lots of data analysis to find new treatments for rare
genetic diseases faster than anyone has previously thought possible. There are
more than 5,000 rare genetic diseases, in total affecting millions of
Americans, and our serious goal is to find treatments for 100 rare diseases in
the next 10 years. We’ll need the best minds out there to help us make that
happen.

Our approach is to model rare genetic diseases in human cells, then use these
disease models to find drugs that revert the cells to a healthy state, and
thus are strong candidates for impacting the disease in patients. In a pretty
quick experiment, we image millions of human cells. Image segmentation and
analysis quickly makes thousands of measurements, resulting in a very deep
quantitation of the state of every single cell. The challenge at hand is
running the right experiments in the right way and analyzing results to make
the discoveries we seek as quickly as possible.

My two co-founders developed the basis of our approach at the University of
Utah, using it to find two very promising candidates for a serious and fairly
common genetic disease. We’re moving those candidates forward, and at the same
time adapting the approach to address the thousands of other untreated rare
genetic diseases as quickly as we can. I joined them to start this company
because this is the best chance I’ve found for a software/stats person to make
such a huge impact on the lives of millions of people. I also believe that
imaging-based biological experiments are going to be a big part of the wave of
advancement coming to treating and curing diseases in the next two decades.

\--

Software Engineer (Python):

\- You have several years of experience in python software development,
preferably using ipython and other scientific python tools. You’re also super-
comfortable at the command line and handling the standard a linux server, and
great at solving any kind of computational issue via stackoverflow. No
sysadmins, DBAs or the like will be around to help for a while.

\- You’re motivated by challenging problems, and by the idea of making
millions of patients’ lives dramatically better, as fast as we can.

\- You’ll work with biologists and data scientists to develop tools to manage
and automate our experiments and analyses. To manage the experiments and
analyses it will take to treat 100 diseases in 10 years, we’ll need a pretty
amazing set of systems in place eventually, but need to get there
incrementally so that we can make rapid progress immediately using the
resources we have.

\--

Lead Data Scientist (Python):

\- You have several years of experience in statistics, machine learning, and
software development solving problems and answering questions efficiently
using lots of data, preferably using ipython and lots of python’s scientific
programming tools. We’re not hadoop-scale for now, but every experiment can
generate hundreds of gigs of quantitative measurements.

\- You’re ready to take on any problem and figure out the best solution you
can with available time, having fun in the process.

\- Maybe you already know some biology, but if you don’t, you’re excited to
learn what you need to (we’ll help, of course!) in order to really understand
our data and approach.

\- You’re motivated by challenging problems, and by the idea of making
millions of patients’ lives dramatically better, as fast as we can.

\- You’ll come to understand our experiments and data at a visceral level and
help us guide the direction of our experiments and our company towards our
goals.

\- You’ll work with our biologists to guide our design/experiment/analyze
cycle towards getting the most impactful biological information from the most
rapid and cost-effective experimental approaches. This includes researching,
suggesting and testing different statistical and machine learning approaches,
along with changing our experimental setup to provide more useful information
with every round of exeriments. You’ll set the groundwork for how we’ll design
and analyzse thousands of experiments in the coming years.

\--

About Recursion: We work in a beautiful office and lab space set directly at
the base of the mountains, overlooking Salt Lake City, situated directly one
floor above the drug discovery core at the University of Utah, giving us
direct access to millions of dollars of cutting edge lab automation and
imaging equipment. We offer competitive pay, health insurance, relocation
assistance (working at the office is part of the deal), equity, a location 30
minutes from 5 amazing mountains and ski resorts, and a group of ambitious,
talented, happy, awesome people to work with.
[http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers.html](http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers.html)

------
braveheart1723
Fuisz Media ( Santa Monica LA, NYC or REMOTE )

We're a well funded startup based in Santa Monica, CA building the next
generation of interactive video. Fuisz Media enables object-level
interactivity in video, at scale. We automatically tag products, people, and
other objects in videos, and build beautiful interfaces to make them shareable
and shoppable.

Press

[http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/02/fuisz-
media/](http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/02/fuisz-media/)
[http://recode.net/2014/07/02/a-new-way-to-breathe-life-
into-...](http://recode.net/2014/07/02/a-new-way-to-breathe-life-into-old-web-
video-ads/)

[http://mashable.com/2014/07/01/fuisz-interactive-online-
vide...](http://mashable.com/2014/07/01/fuisz-interactive-online-videos/)

Demos

[http://demos.fuiszmedia.com/walmart](http://demos.fuiszmedia.com/walmart)

Roles:

Node.js Back-end Engineer \----------------------------------- Job Description
We're looking for a highly talented Node.js developer with experience managing
and automating systems on Amazon Web Services. You would help us finish the
development of our back-end system while getting ready to launch our platform
into production. Among your tasks will be to get us to zero-downtime
deployment on a single command, to design & develop automated tests and
architect our internal reporting system. Skills & Requirements Write clear,
simple and scalable code Master deployment in AWS (EC2, S3, Cloudfront..) Full
domain of Javascript and Node.js Full domain of MongoDB and Redis Experience
on Linux environment and Shell scripting Experience scaling Node.js
applications on AWS Awareness of authentication and security best practices
Ability to design and develop automated tests Experience with automated
testing tools Familiar with Git and Github

Flash VPAID Expert \----------------- Job Description We're looking for a
talented flash/as3 developer who would like to help us implement our video
interactivity framework and build cool UIs on top of our interactive videos.
Skills & Requirements Write clear and simple code Full domain of Flash/AS3 and
design patterns Familiar with javascript Experience building Rich Media Ad
Units Familiar with the IAB VAST/VPAID standards Experience building
responsive UIs Ability to write tests Familiar with Git and Github

Javascript Rich-Media Developer \------------------------------------------
Job Description We're looking for talented Javascript developers with
experience in Rich Media who would like to help us architect the workflow to
deploy our interactive video experiences as Rich Media Ad units. Skills &
Requirements Write clear and simple code Experience with MRAID, DoubleClick
studio and various ad formats Full domain of Javascript and design patterns
Experience building rich UIs Ability to write tests Familiar with Git and
Github Familiar with Node.js and MongoDB ᐧ

email jon@fuiszmedia.com

------
Sproutworx
Notion - Portland, OR - Full-stack Developer
[http://usenotion.com](http://usenotion.com)

Notion is a new company focused on simplifying business intelligence tools to
help teams and companies make data-driven decisions.

You’re ready to be a key player at a startup using the latest in backend and
front-end technologies to provide better insights for workers like us to make
better data-driven decisions when building products, systems, and businesses.
We think there is a huge opportunity for teams to leverage the data they
already have and we’re ready to provide the fast-paced, forward-thinking
environment you’ve been dreaming of.

Come join our startup team with a track record of success to create your
perfect future.

Here’s what we’re looking for:

Be a leader of product development. You should be able to work independently,
as well as mentor more junior developers. You’ll play a critical role in
defining timelines and development approaches.

Act as a voice of the customer and product. We believe design and engineering
coexist side-by-side, so you’ll work closely with us on user experience,
design, and technology – not just on technical feasibility, but creative
possibilities. This is your opportunity to create an amazing product and see
it grow beyond even what we can imagine.

A generalist that loves the details. You believe in writing maintainable
backend and front-end performant code that is well organized. You believe in
tests and testing. You see the web as just another client and want to push the
limits on what’s possible.

Love a challenge. Embrace risk. We know startups aren’t for everyone, and so
do you. We don’t have to put in 80hr work weeks, but you know fixing that last
bug matters; adding that key feature means a huge win for our latest customer;
that we’ll try a lot of new things and some will work, some will not; that
we’re building the best team you’ve ever been a member of.

Requirements:

* Strong command of core backend (Ruby, Java, Scala, Python, Go) and front-end (HTML5, Javascript, JSON) technologies

* Confidence in designing APIs and interfaces

* Worked with REST APIs and comfortable with the whole request / response lifecycle.

* Strong understanding of JQuery and DOM manipulation techniques

* Experience developing complex applications

* Experience integrating data from third-party APIs

* Expert debugging skills

Here are some “nice-to-haves”:

* Exposure to true agile methodologies

* Familiarity with automated build tools and Continuous Integration

* Understanding of what it takes to implement an application with cross-browser support

Email us at jobs@usenotion.com

------
mandoescamilla
Union Metrics - [http://unionmetrics.com](http://unionmetrics.com) \- San
Francisco, CA and Austin, TX

We are a fast-growing, profitable startup building powerful social media
analytics software. Every day our systems process more than 130 million social
events and deliver analytics for thousands of paying customers.

We have three open engineering positions:

* Data Engineer (Austin, TX)

We need an engineer who wants nothing more than to wrangle massive amounts of
data. Do you love to build on top of open source technologies like Hadoop and
Cassandra using hundreds of servers? Do you enjoy working in a polyglot
environment with plenty of variety? If you're passionate about building the
infrastructure to process, analyze, and store hundreds of millions of events
every day, then we want to talk to you.

Responsibilities:

    
    
        * Implement stream processing pipelines to handle hundreds millions of messages and events daily with Java and Ruby
        * Use open source tools and data stores to analyze and store billions of data points
        * Build workflows to make data accessible to end users
    

* Full Stack Ruby (& Rails) Engineer (Austin, TX)

We're looking for an experienced Ruby (and Rails) engineer who's passionate
about the craft of building software. If you're interested in working with a
small team of engineers to build software that not only scales but delivers an
amazing user experience, then we'd love to talk to you.

Responsibilities:

    
    
        * Implement core user-facing functionality in a Ruby on Rails application within a large service oriented architecture
        * Design and build backend services and APIs
        * Integrate with massive analytics systems and data stores
    

* Support Engineer (Austin, TX)

As a Support Engineer you'll work within our engineering team and be
responsible for both automating internal processes and building web-based
administrative tools to improve how we run our products and help us serve our
customers better.

Responsibilities:

    
    
        * Work with other members of the engineering team to automate and document common administrative and technical tasks
        * Coordinate with the customer and engineering teams to gather requirements for improving internal web-based administration tools
        * Perform technical administrative tasks to assist the customer success team in fulfilling customer requests
    

You can find more info about these positions at
[https://unionmetrics.com/company/careers](https://unionmetrics.com/company/careers)
and you can find out more about _us_ at
[https://unionmetrics.com/company/about/](https://unionmetrics.com/company/about/).

I'm a member of the engineering team and I'd be happy to answer any questions
about us or the positions: mando@unionmetrics.com.

------
krg
TechEmpower - Los Angeles area, California (El Segundo, near LAX)

You may recognize us from the Web Framework Benchmarks that have been
discussed on HN periodically:
[http://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/](http://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/)

Work Hard, Have Fun, Be Nice

Let's be honest: you became a developer because you like to build things.
Interesting things, useful things, cool things. It's like building with Legos,
only you get paid, and there are always plenty of the right color pieces.

At TechEmpower, we build things. Interesting things. Cool things, mostly in
webapp form. We build them as individuals, because we're creative people. We
build them as teams, because we like to help each other grow, and because we
know that collaboration improves even the best code.

Having the best people doesn't hurt, either. We've got most of them already,
and we're looking to find the rest. You can build things with us. What's the
catch? We're pretty darn selective.

To work as an individual, you have to be motivated and creative and thoughtful
and serious. To work on a team, you have to be respectful and energetic and
open and absolutely not a jerk. We need developers who can work on every part
of an application, from the data store to the page–sometimes known as full
stack developers. And to be a full stack developer, you have to know
technology and want to learn more technology, because those acronyms just keep
coming.

Our clients expect us to work with them, not for them. We help them define
their problems, and we provide solutions, on time and on target. We're
service-oriented, and you should be too.

Still reading? Please apply! And check out our Web Framework Benchmarks while
you're at it. We pretty much wrote the book on that one.

Just so you know:

    
    
       Teams range between 2-6 people
       Developers are exposed to 3-4 projects per year
       All development is done on high-performance workstations with 4K displays. A lot of code fits in 3840x2160 pixels!
       We maintain an informal, comfortable environment, just like the old college computer science lab, but with grown-up hours
       Everybody's nice
    

The technologies we use vary over time with our mix of projects. Here is a
snapshot of what we're using now:

    
    
       Languages: Java, JavaScript, Python, C#, Ruby, PHP
       Tools: Git, Jenkins (Continuous Integration), Sonar (static code analysis), Eclipse, IntelliJ, Ant, Maven
       Web: Dropwizard, .NET MVC 5, Play, Django, Rails, Mustache, Handlebars, Backbone, Angular, Knockout, JSP, Servlets, jQuery, etc.
       Mobile: iOS, Android, PhoneGap
       Hosting: AWS (EC2, RDS, etc.), Rackspace Cloud, Linux deployments
       Data Persistence: ORM (Hibernate, etc.), MySQL, Postgres, MS SQL Server, NoSQL (Redis, MongoDB)
    

We don't expect new hires to have experience with all of these, but we do
expect you'll learn more about them every day.

If this sounds like the kind of place you'd like to work, please apply here:
[http://jobs.techempower.com/hn2](http://jobs.techempower.com/hn2)

------
rchiba
Tint ([http://www.tintup.com](http://www.tintup.com)) — San Francisco (SOMA),
CA - Full Time Looking for Full Stack Developers

\-----------------------

ABOUT TINT

Tint's mission is to help organizations drive deeper relationships with their
customers through social media. We are a group of 9 engineers and customer
happiness heroes with a profitable, sustainable business and a great working
environment.

In February 2013, we made $500. Last month, we made $300K. Simply put, we have
too many customers, and too few quick minds.

Join us on this incredible journey to become a market leader in the social
media display and aggregation space. We have plenty of interesting engineering
challenges to conquer and relationships to nurture with big brands with
endless opportunity for personal growth along the way. Some of the tech we
work with: MySQL, Redis, PHP, Ruby on Rails, Backbone.js

\-----------------------

DETAILS

• on the position:
[https://jobs.lever.co/tint/d463532a-de07-4e70-8bdc-5d4e407f9...](https://jobs.lever.co/tint/d463532a-de07-4e70-8bdc-5d4e407f9996?lever-
source=HN)

• on Tint company culture:
[http://www.tintup.com/about](http://www.tintup.com/about)

• on our incredible journey: [http://www.tintup.com/blog/tint-year-in-
review-2013/](http://www.tintup.com/blog/tint-year-in-review-2013/)

• on a few of our customers:
[https://www.flickr.com/photos/124773594@N04/sets/](https://www.flickr.com/photos/124773594@N04/sets/)

\-----------------------

BENEFITS (besides the competitive salary and equity...)

• Profit Sharing - We split 20% of all revenue made over 200k and distribute
it evenly among the team.

• Team Transparency - We calculate compensation based on a formula that we all
agree on. Cap table is made available to all employees. Business financials
are known by all teammates.

• Personal Autonomy / Consensus Driven Culture - We foster consensus-driven
rather than top-down decision making when it comes to important business
decisions. From what features to build next to what furniture to buy for the
office, we believe it's the fairest way of making decisions.

• Customer Driven Culture - We're very in-tune with our customers and they
love us. For example, we decide what features to build based on surveys we
send directly to customers. Check out this one (
[http://bit.ly/1fc73kh](http://bit.ly/1fc73kh) ) that we sent out last year to
decide what we would build this past quarter.

• Personal Development Stipend - A monthly stipend designed for self-
improvement. Whether it's books, yoga classes, or a fitness tracker, we want
our teammates to improve themselves.

• Catered Lunch Everyday - Yum!

APPLY HERE:
[https://jobs.lever.co/tint/d463532a-de07-4e70-8bdc-5d4e407f9...](https://jobs.lever.co/tint/d463532a-de07-4e70-8bdc-5d4e407f9996?lever-
source=HN)

------
maxneu
Upcoming (www.upcoming.nl) - Amsterdam, The Netherlands (No remote, but we'll
relocate you) - Full Stack Software Engineer

===== About us =====

Upcoming is a Dutch 'listicle' website (a listicle is an article consisting of
a list of funny/informational/sentimental/whatever stuff). We've been growing
continuously since we launched last year, already reaching 10% of the Dutch
population with zero € spent on marketing. We’re (an independent) part of
Telegraaf Media Groep, one of the biggest publishers of The Netherlands.

===== Abour our tech stack =====

We use python in the backend (Flask, Celery+RabbitMQ), and manage the frontend
with Jinja2, jQuery, LESS and Grunt; persistence is done with MySQL and Redis.
The deployments are automated, in a Continuous Integration environment.

Our backend is developed in-house, with state-of-the-art publishing related
features such as:

\- Monitoring of 1000's of rss feeds from news websites, in order to detect
trending articles all around the globe.

\- Advanced analysis of our own articles' metrics, for automatically promoting
them among our publication channels (this is aimed at maximizing virality).

\- (Bayesian) Headline and thumbnail A/B testing

\- Highly scalable click-through-rate optimizer, presented in a workshop of
the ACM Recommender Systems conference in Hong Kong last year.

Since we're part of a big media group, some of these tools are now being used
by other teams, reaching tens of millions of users every day.

===== What we're looking for =====

\- CS degree and/or relevant web experience

\- Ideally, someone who has spent some time across the whole stack, but we
will consider people who consider themselves “just” a frontend or backend
developer.

\- Pragmatism

\- Python experience not mandatory - just show us that you’d be willing to
learn and that you’re smart :)

===== What we offer =====

\- A perfect balance between working on innovation projects and “regular” web
development, both with short and iterative development cycles.

\- The flexibility and dynamism of working in a startup, with the strong
stability of being part of a big company.

\- An international environment, with people from all over the world (UK,
Italy, Romania, Argentina, Brazil, Iran, and more)

\- Thorough relocation assistance, regardless of where you’re coming from

\- A competitive salary

\- 25 vacation days

\- Amsterdam! You’ll be living in one of the most beautiful and cosmopolitan
cities in the world.

If you’re interested, drop me a line: m.neustadt(at)tmg.nl

------
davidshariff
Yahoo! (London, UK) - Build products that become a daily habit for millions of
users and partners

Our engineers build web applications for some of the most trafficked sites in
world, organizing the world’s information for millions of people every day.
You will be joining a team of world-class engineers trying to solve some of
the hardest problems on the web, building next-generation contextual, personal
and socially relevant experiences. If you want an opportunity to make a big
impact on a high volume production product, this is the place to be.

☆☆☆ About EMEA Search ☆☆☆

★ Use a variety of languages and technologies to make an impact

★ Develop software that powers experiences on smartphone, tablet, and desktop

★ Collaborate with and learn from designers, product managers, engineers, and
executives

★ Create technically excellent software iteratively using Agile methods

★ Drive growth in audience, engagement, and revenue globally

☆☆☆ Positions ☆☆☆

We are looking to hire engineers across the spectrum from junior through to
senior, and lead levels.

█ Backend Software Engineer (Junior/Senior/Lead)

◇ What you'll be doing:

· Ingest, categorize, enhance, rank structured data for Shopping, Local, and
much more

· Design algorithms to deliver contextual, personal, and socially relevant
experiences

· Use big data and machine learning techniques to enhance understanding and
relevance

· Define APIs that enable new use cases and engage developers internally and
externally

◇ Requirements:

· Degree in Computer Science or closely related field

· Expertise Java or C++

· Expertise in cloud, database, and big data technologies

· Expertise in machine learning, natural language processing, or related field

· Expertise in creating high-performance, high-quality, reusable software at
scale

· Expertise in data-informed and test-driven software development practices

· Pursues work with energy, passion, drive, and intense customer focus

· A personal commitment to continuous learning and self-development

· Ability to work well on a team with a positive attitude

█ Front End Software Engineer (Junior/Senior/Lead)

◇ What you'll be doing:

· Develop modern, beautiful, personal, and relevant experiences across devices
such as desktop, mobiles and tablets.

· Design new advertising products to enhance the user experience and drive
revenue

· Implement real-time measurement frameworks to help evaluate new features

· Work side-by-side, in a cross-functional and fast-paced development
environment with PMs, UI & UX Designers, QA Engineers, Editorial, Analyst and
Localization teams

· Build large, complex web applications that can scale but still perform under
the heaviest traffic load

· Take ownership of the products you work on, both independently and as part
of a team

· Evangelise and adhere to emerging standards with technical excellence,
coming up with new and creative ways to enhance our users experience

· Write both functional and OO lightening fast client-side code, complemented
by a wide range of UI testing

◇ Requirements:

\--- Extensive experience or knowledge, of some or all of the following ---

· JavaScript (ECMA-262, ECMAScript 5, ES6 Harmony)

· CSS

· HTML / HTML5

· PHP

· NodeJS

· DOM Levels 1 ~ 3

\--- Experience with some or all of the following web technologies ---

· Dart, CoffeeScript, TypeScript, Polymer, React etc

· Testing frameworks such as Jasmine, Karma, Mocha, Chai etc

· Multi-device, cross-browser development techniques, such as caching and
optimized rendering performance

· Passion for setting and leading front end development standards

· Development of medium-to-large scale, complex engineering applications

· Attention to providing high quality user experience

· Responsive implementation knowledge on mobile and/or tablet platforms

· Knowledge of WebKit, Blink, Gecko etc

· Differences in JavaScript engines such as V8, JavaScriptCore, DartVM etc

· Best practices in DOM manipulation, Garbage Collection, Animation etc

· Degree in Computer Science or closely related field.

☆☆☆ How to apply? ☆☆☆

★ If you're interested or want to learn more? Email me with a copy of your CV
at dshariff@yahoo-inc.com

------
sdevani
Director of Curriculum

MakerSquare - San Francisco (www.makersquare.com)

\--------------------

Technologies:

* Ruby on Rails

* Angular.js

* HTML/CSS, SASS

\--------------------

About MakerSquare:

MakerSquare is an immersive, 12 week full-time, software developer training
program. Our program is based off of real employers’ needs around proficiency
in Ruby, Rails, JavaScript, OOP, data structures and algorithmic thinking.
(more details below)

\--------------------

About the position:

At MakerSquare, we highly value our curriculum and always seek to improve it.
We’re looking for an engineer to push our curriculum to new heights as a
director within the company.

Ultimately, we want you to do anything and everything necessary to push our
curriculum to be the absolute best. The end goal is to ensure MakerSquare
students have a bright future in software development, and you will the
ability to impact how that is achieved.

You will be responsible for the following:

* Along with the founders, determine business goals of MakerSquare curriculum and create roadmap to achieve this.

* Architect a curriculum outline that determines the order of lessons, the methodology in which it’s introduced, and projects that accompany them.

* Lead teams of engineers to execute on the creation of the curriculum.

* Gather industry information about highly coveted skills to select viable topics to teach students.

* Give recommendations for other courses and products such as our Part-time course or online course.

* Write and teach custom curriculum to be used in the classroom. You cannot effectively manage curriculum without being immersed in its creation.

\--------------------About our curriculum--------------------

* Our current curriculum is architected by a combination of one of MakerSquare’s technical founders and a few great instructors. We constantly scrutinize it to keep improving.

* Our curriculum never stays the same for multiple classes. We change in order to constantly improve and to keep up with the industry.

* Our curriculum doesn’t simply teach web development, but software engineering in general. The idea is to have them understand software architecture and design as well as the details of web development.

\--------------------

Requirements:

* Full Stack Web developer with 3+ years of industry experience * 2+ years of experience with JavaScript frameworks * 2+ years of experience with a backend MVC framework (preferably Ruby on Rails) * Expertise with CSS is preferred * Thorough knowledge of software design principles such as SOLID * Deep knowledge of decoupled software architectures for web development * Great communication skills is a must

\--------------------

More about MakerSquare:

We focus on every single step of becoming a developer and beyond. Our goal is
to place students in jobs following the completion of the program that will
allow them to utilize the knowledge and skills they have learned. We have a
professional yet relaxed, collaborative office culture and a hardworking team
that cares deeply about our students and program. We offer excellent support
tools and a supportive management team. This position is a great fit for
anyone interested in joining an early-stage profitable growth startup.

\--------------------

To Apply:

Directly email me at shehzan@makersquare.com with your resume and github
username. This is a fulltime position.

------
rangayar
BeanGenius - Los Angeles, CA [http://beangenius.com](http://beangenius.com)

1\. Marketing and Customer Manager 2\. Operations and Business Development
Manager

Who Are We?

We're a one-of-a-kind, specialty coffee subscription service with a unique
approach to helping customers discover great coffee! We've been testing and
refining our service in private beta with a handful of devoted customers who
love what we do, and now we'e bringing ourselves to the masses with a re-
launch. We're a small team, so we work hard, but we make up for it and have
fun balancing the scales. If you're ready to be part of this amazing journey
with us - then read on!

We are currently looking to fill two roles - one in Marketing and one in
Operations/Biz Dev

#####################Marketing Role Begin#####################

Who Are You?

You have a way with words and communicating with our customers - whether it's
telling our story or making our customers feel special, you know how to do it.
You are empathetic and can put yourself in people's shoes. You can think like
a customer, figure out where they hang out online and off, and know how to
talk to them. You are a natural people person. People love talking to you, and
you love talking to people. . .even when they get a little grouchy. You look
at companies you love and think, "they should really market themselves like
this, it would be really cool". You understand and use social media --
Facebook, Twitter, Pinterest, Instagram, Google+. You understand technology
and are comfortable with Skype, Office and learning new apps. You have
excellent writing and oral communication skills; remember, grammar counts!
While you get to be really creative in this job, you need to be comfortable
with numbers since we love data-driven decisions. You're creative and have fun
coming up with unique solutions to boring problems. You have some college
experience. You love and need good coffee!

What Will You Do? As an early employee of a startup, you'll learn we all wear
multiple hats, but your main focus will be two-fold.

Marketing Work side by side with a co-founder to develop and execute marketing
strategies on social, print, online and offline outlets. Create PR pitches and
reach out to media outlets.

Customer Support Answer and engage with customers via email, social media and
ZenDesk as needed.

#####################Marketing Role End#######################

#######################Operations Role Begin##################

Who Are You?

• You have a knack for identifying and CLOSING deals (what you have done in
the past?) • You set a blistering pace at work and DO what you say you will do
before anyone ever asks for it • You hate inefficiencies and more importantly
have an unending urge to FIX them (what have you fixed?) • You love developing
SOPs, creating work-flow requirements, and developing best practices that
stand the test of time • You have to love coffee and ideally worked in the
coffee industry in the past (Barista? Home roaster? Coffee blogger? Any coffee
experience and we are ALL EARS)

What Will You Be Doing? You will be our "go-to" person, working to establish
and maintain fantastic relationships with our exclusive list of roasters - •
Identify and target top roasters across the country • Develop customized
"target" and outreach plans for each roaster • Outreach to include phone,
email, in-person and t-con meetings • Negotiate and execute wholesaler/re-
seller contracts with price and other discounts • Track the rise of new and
upcoming roasters

You will handle all in-bound and out-bound enquiries that our roasters have
including - • Liaise and coordinate with each roaster for ensuring timely
delivery of shipments to our customers • Manage and build processes for
seamless order fulfillment • Ensure monthly voices are paid and provide any
ongoing roaster support as needed

You will handle all our coffee related inventory and databases - • Keep track
of current and future roaster offerings to update BG database on a weekly
basis • Collect and maintain BG brand assets for coffees (pictures, bags,
text, etc) • Work with our marketing and tech teams to ensure our latest
offerings are appropriately highlighted and promoted

#######################Operations Role End####################

Why Us?

• Be part of a startup at the early stages and have a significant impact on
the growth and direction of a company. • Amazing learning experience. It's not
every day you get to be part of the birth of a company. • We'll be opening a
dog-friendly office near W. Hollywood -- bring your dog to work! • All the
amazing coffee you can drink at work! • Possibility of flexible hours -- we're
more concerned with you getting your work done than when you do it. •
Possibility of some remote work hours. • Growth potential - we want you to
grow with us. If you're brilliant, as we progress so will your
responsibilities and position.

How To Apply

Please email the following to joinus@beangenius.com

* Cover letter * Resume * Any social networks, website and blogs (LinkedIn, Twitter, Instagram, Pinterest, etc) * When you can start * Any other relevant information

How you heard of the job Depending on the role this could either be a full-
time or a part-time position. We're excited to hear from you!

------
jik
Quantopian
([https://www.quantopian.com/about](https://www.quantopian.com/about)),
Boston, MA

Quantopian is hiring software and operations engineers to help us disrupt the
world of finance. We've built the world's first web-based algorithmic trading
platform, and we're growing our team to support our rapidly expanding user
base and to build everything on our ambitious product roadmap.

We're well-financed by some of the savviest investors in the business (Spark
Capital, Khosla Ventures, GETCO, and various individuals).

We work on interesting problems, such as:

* Running arbitrary user code on our own servers, with all the associated security implications

* Designing and building intuitive and powerful research and development tools and APIs for our users Designing data stores to model real-world financial data and optimizing them for high throughput when running trading simulations

* Communicating with broker APIs to trade real money on our users' behalf

* Metering and autoscaling our cloud infrastructure to respond to varying load

* Designing and building an amazing user experience, both on desktop and mobile

So far, we've built Quantopian with Python and Ruby on Rails (and a little
Node.js) on AWS and Heroku. We depend heavily on Redis, and our Docker usage
is rapidly growing. However, we are very pragmatic and our highest priority is
shipping user-delighting features built with the most sensible technologies.
Be sure to check out Zipline
([https://github.com/quantopian/zipline](https://github.com/quantopian/zipline)),
our open-source backtester. We have several other projects that we plan on
open-sourcing as well.

We've assembled a top-notch product and engineering team here in Boston, and
we're growing fast. We're open to all levels of experience, from still-in-
college to seasoned veteran. A financial background is not necessary at all
(but is always nice to have).

We're still small enough that you will have a material impact on our company's
trajectory. Our small size and ambitious goals dictate our approach to talent
acquisition and retention: we believe in hiring the best engineers and giving
them hard problems to solve and the autonomy to solve them.

Ideally, you:

* have a solid background in computer science fundamentals

* have good communication skills

* thrive on designing, building, and shipping mind-blowing features that delight our users

We provide:

* All the standard stuff (fully paid health and dental for you and your family, 5% 401(k) matching, gym and phone reimbursement, pretax transit, weekly catered lunch).

* Your choice of computer equipment

* A beautiful new office (in October) in downtown Boston

* Fun and intellectually stimulating work environment. We ship early and often. We have lives outside of work. We like each other.

------
jsbloom1
Wise.io (Berkeley, CA) is looking for an amazing Full-Stack Developer to join
our world-class team of engineers and data scientists in building a disruptive
application framework for the enterprise.

Wise's innovative machine-learning driven application framework combines the
latest virtualization and distributed systems solutions with leading web and
visualization technologies in order to provide production-ready machine-
learning insights to the enterprise.

You will play a central role in the development team which engineers and
supports the application framework and solutions built on top of it. You will
work with leading machine-learning computer scientists, statisticians, and
data scientists to develop distributed processing and visualization platform
technologies and will be responsible for projects spanning the full stack. As
an early employee (we're less than 15 people now), you will participate in
lean and fast paced development cycles driven by challenging problems and new
customers.

This is a full-time position based in Berkeley, California.

=== Requirements ===

\- An advanced degree in computer science, applied mathematics, or another
data-intensive discipline. \- Proven expertise in Python and advanced
javascript programming. \- 3+ years experience with linux and networking. \-
Have demonstrated expert level skills in developing multiple full-stack
solutions, preferably for analytics problems. \- Have developed for
commercial, business driven, set deadline projects, ideally in a startup
environment. \- Experience with Git, version control, testing practices,
working on multi-developer projects. \- Experience with SQL and NoSQL database
and storage engines. \- Ability to work in a collaborative environment

=== Bonus points ===

\- A background in cloud computing, virtualization, networking /
infrastructure, deployment. \- Experience with developing and interfacing with
data and visualization API’s. \- Experience with Hadoop / HDFS, Apache Spark.
\- Experience with D3 and data visualizations \- Experience with JSON / XML /
HDF5 data formats. \- Experience with C/C++, Go or Scala \- Experience with
machine learning and data science tasks.

=== About Wise.io, Inc. ===

Wise.io's mission is to empower better data-driven decision making for the
enterprise. We sell software applications spanning the entire customer
lifecycle that apply the power of machine learning to help companies optimize
how they acquire, monetize, and retain customers. This VC-backed company was
founded by leading experts in astrophysics, statistics, computer science, and
machine learning as well as business executives who built innovative and
disruptive businesses that brought advanced analytics to the enterprise
software market. Our team includes published authors, serial entrepreneurs,
Fulbright and Hertz Scholars, and prolific inventors. Wise.io’s solutions are
running in production at companies that range from Silicon Valley startups to
the largest Fortune 500 corporations.

------
itsdrewmiller
NGP VAN - Boston, MA and Washington, DC - Engineering Team Lead, Software
Engineer, DevOps Engineer

NGP VAN ([https://coderwall.com/team/ngp-van](https://coderwall.com/team/ngp-
van)) is the world’s leading political technology firm, providing campaign and
organizing technology to Democrats, progressives, and non-partisan
organizations. We offer an integrated platform that combines the best
fundraising, compliance, organizing, and new media products available.

We are a rapidly growing company that built the voter contact and volunteer
management tools used by Obama for America. Nearly every State Democratic
Party in the country distributes our VoteBuilder tools to Democrats up and
down the ticket, and we provide industry-leading organizing tools for labor
unions, environmental groups, pro-choice advocates, civil rights activists,
and international political parties across the world. Our fundraising and
compliance software is used by the vast majority of Democratic candidates from
the Presidential level on down, and our fast-growing new media platform has
recently become the most-used platform by Democratic campaigns as well.

We have a few spots currently open:

We're looking for an engineering team lead in our Boston office, for our
mostly-.NET fundraising product. This person will work with a 100% co-located
scrum team, but most of the management for the product itself is out of our DC
office. It's a position where you get a fair amount of autonomy due to that
setup, but you also need to be able to keep lines of communication open across
offices. I know that's not for everyone, but if you've ever experienced the
sweet life that is regional manager of anything, you might realize the
advantages to the situation:

[https://github.com/NGPVAN/job-
descriptions/blob/master/softw...](https://github.com/NGPVAN/job-
descriptions/blob/master/software%20team%20lead%2C%20fundraising.md)

We also have a software engineer position open in our DC office, working
mostly in node with some .NET here and there (and a touch of Ruby or PHP for
some open source projects):

[https://github.com/NGPVAN/job-
descriptions/blob/master/softw...](https://github.com/NGPVAN/job-
descriptions/blob/master/software%20engineer%2C%20digital.md)

We have a DevOps Engineer position open, which we could hire in either Boston
or DC:

[https://github.com/NGPVAN/job-
descriptions/blob/master/devop...](https://github.com/NGPVAN/job-
descriptions/blob/master/devops%20engineer.md)

The positions offers competitive compensation and a strong benefits package.
NGP VAN prides itself on being a progressive workplace; we have a fun and
inclusive company culture, including blowing off steam on a softball field,
drinking in the office on Fridays while watching team demo videos, shooting at
each other during Friday Fragfest, enjoying periodic company retreats to warm
places with beaches (including Puerto Rico this November), and casual Friday
every day.

Company Site: [http://ngpvan.com](http://ngpvan.com)

Hit me up at dmiller at ngpvan dot com for more info or to apply.

------
sb_ba
Blue Apron (New York, NY) - Fulltime

Blue Apron ([http://www.blueapron.com](http://www.blueapron.com)) is an NYC-
based startup delivering original recipes and premium, seasonal ingredients
needed to prepare them, in exactly the right proportions. We've raised $58M
from First Round Capital, Bessemer Venture Partners, and Stripes Group [1].
Last year, Forbes named us one of the hottest startups of 2013 and we've only
continued our rapid growth in 2014 [2].

After just 24 months, we now deliver over 750,000 meals each month nationwide.

Our engineering team is designing and building software to manage the
forecasting, purchasing, preparation, and shipment of 60 to 80 different fresh
ingredients each week at a massive scale. The nature of our business carries
with it unique supply chain and logistical challenges that require purpose-
built solutions and data analysis.

Our (current) stack: Ruby, Rails, RSpec, Ember, PostgreSQL, Haml, Bootstrap,
Sass, JQuery, Git, Heroku

Looking to hire:

\- UX/Frontend Developer: HTML, CSS, JavaScript (Ember would be awesome but
not required) -
[http://www.blueapron.com/pages/jobs?gh_jid=14848](http://www.blueapron.com/pages/jobs?gh_jid=14848)
\- Software Engineer: Ruby, Rails, Ember -
[http://www.blueapron.com/pages/jobs?gh_jid=11091](http://www.blueapron.com/pages/jobs?gh_jid=11091)
\- DevOps Engineer: We're building from scratch a high availability,
distributed AWS architecture to serve our customers, multiple fulfillment
centers, and e-commerce operation. (Worked with high-traffic production web
applications, AWS, Chef, Ruby or Python exp. is a plus) -
[http://www.blueapron.com/pages/jobs?gh_jid=25367](http://www.blueapron.com/pages/jobs?gh_jid=25367)

About you:

\- You've taken features or products from concept to completion and have
experience working with production web applications. \- You communicate your
ideas clearly, and are capable of designing and implementing complex, scalable
solutions. \- You are always learning and are excited at the prospect of
mastering new technologies and techniques. \- You help teammates improve by
reviewing their work and appreciate feedback when they reciprocate.

These roles comes with health/dental insurance, a flexible vacation policy,
and competitive salary and equity. To apply, visit our site
(blueapron.com/jobs) and drop an application; it only takes about 60 seconds.

[1] [http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2014/04/30/blue-apron-
ra...](http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2014/04/30/blue-apron-
raises-50m-to-deliver-do-it-yourself-meal-kits-recipes/) [2]
[http://www.forbes.com/pictures/emjl45himd/blue-
apron-4/](http://www.forbes.com/pictures/emjl45himd/blue-apron-4/)

------
Hackerati
Sr. Android/ Wearables Engineer - New York, NY

[http://hackeriam.theresumator.com/apply/8HJrx9/Senior-
Androi...](http://hackeriam.theresumator.com/apply/8HJrx9/Senior-Android-
Wearables-Engineer.html)

-About The Hackerati-

The Hackerati offers Engineering as a Service—our Agile consulting model—to
deliver advanced technologies to blue chip companies and startups alike.

In the last couple of years, we’ve worked on a broad range of projects,
including fullstack Web (79M unique visitors per month), APIs, native mobile
(iOS/Android with millions of downloads), mobile web, machine learning,
natural language processing, Big Data (330+ TB/mo), realtime processing (10k
events/second), wearable devices, and geospatial applications.

In addition to working as consultants, all Hackerati will have the opportunity
to secure funding for their own startup ideas through Hackerati Labs, allowing
them to maintain salary and benefits purely by developing their startups. As
we continue to accrue revenue from EaaS to allow this platform to come to
fruition, we will provide entrepreneurship and engineering mentoring, as well
as legal, sales, marketing, and financial support. In order to surface the
best startup ideas, we’ve cultivated a unique culture that elevates innovation
to a first-class citizen, alongside execution.

Finally, Hackerati Academy is our engineering training ground where we build a
foundation of good habits and best practices. The Academy enables all
employees to continue to learn and teach new technologies.

About the Team

We’re all hackers in our own disciplines—inventors who naturally defy
conventional wisdom to build awesome stuff. We specifically look for hackers
with entrepreneurship in their DNA. Hackerati are visionary creators and
explorers who are driven by curiosity and passion to improve the world around
them.

We are doers and dreamers. We are students and teachers. We are scientists and
artists. We are The Hackerati.

About the Role:

-Become a fulltime member of a fun, diverse, badass engineering team to help deliver beautiful, usable, and innovative native Android apps -Drive feature development of popular apps for Android smartphones and tablets, mentoring small teams of engineers and taking ownership of end-to-end product quality -Lead prototypes of new ideas and explore new technologies on the forefront of mobile technology -Opportunities to hack wearable devices like Google Glass and EEG headsets -Work with some of the world’s best-known companies -Learn and teach new technologies through Hackerati Academy Potentially get your inventions funded by Hackerati Labs

YOU:

-are an entrepreneurial hacker with a current interest in mobile apps -have 3+ years of experience developing native Android apps with solid experience in Java, Android SDK, API stack, and an understanding of data models and UI. -have work that can be found in the Google Play app store -have a solid fundamental understanding of software engineering, including computer architecture, data structures, algorithms, OOP, etc. -know the meaning of teamwork -prefer social contracts over rules -challenge the status quo -practice intellectual humility -are fearless about diving into new technologies

IT'D BE GREAT IF YOU ALSO:

-have work that can be found in public repos on Github -have worked on an Agile team -know the difference between unit and functional testing and QA, and you know what stubs and mocks are -have mastered other engineering disciplines like mobile web, fullstack, and Big Data -know what gumption means—and have it -create in other mediums like music, visual art, poetry, film, comics, etc. — The Hackerati is proud to be an equal opportunity workplace and is an affirmative action employer. We are committed to equal employment opportunity regardless of race, color, ancestry, religion, sex, national origin, sexual orientation, age, citizenship, marital status, disability, or Veteran status.

APPLY HERE:

[http://hackeriam.theresumator.com/apply/8HJrx9/Senior-
Androi...](http://hackeriam.theresumator.com/apply/8HJrx9/Senior-Android-
Wearables-Engineer.html)

------
Cyranix
Moveline - Las Vegas, NV or Remote

[https://moveline.com/](https://moveline.com/)

tl;dr: full-stack JS (Express + Angular), MongoDB, Golang, web + mobile,
remote, high impact on real customers

== The position ==

    
    
      * Solid full-stack experience, preferably with JavaScript both
        server-side and client-side
      * Passion for clean, correct, and maintainable solutions as well as modern
        development practices
      * Bonus points for experience working with remote teams, devops skills, and an
        eye for design
      * Strongly self-motivated but eager to collaborate on tough problems
      * Don't care if the moving industry isn't sexy
      * Would rather make money than make the front page of TechCrunch
        (though we do that too)
    

== The team ==

    
    
      * Supporting web and mobile offerings for customers plus an internal web
        app for our operations team
      * Primarily working in a MEAN stack (MongoDB/Express/Angular/Node) with
        a bit of Golang
      * Evaluating new tools and technologies for real use cases, not just to play
        with shiny new toys
      * Shipping every day with continuous testing and deployment
      * Small, tight-knit, self-managing, and highly communicative team (half
        of us are remote)
      * Deeply involved in understanding the business and creating long-term strategy
      * We love Maker Day [4], board games, and hanging out together in
        downtown Las Vegas
    

== The company ==

Moveline is transforming an industry older than the internal combustion
engine: we build software that dramatically improves the customer experience,
end-to-end, around moving. We're helping real people every day and excited to
tackle more of the problem space.

    
    
      * Techstars NYC 2012 graduate [1]
      * 2014 TBAN Las Vegas Tech Transplant of the Year
      * Located in the heart of Tony Hsieh's Downtown Project [2]
      * Well-funded by world-class investors and advisers [3]
    

Market salary and meaningful equity are available. Hackers in Vegas or remote
in the US are welcome. Full-time candidates only, please (with an initial
contract-to-hire phase). No freelancers or recruiters need apply.

MENTION HACKER NEWS WHEN APPLYING! - We have hired from HN before and
consistently see the best candidates coming from these threads.

[1]
[http://www.techstars.com/companies/stats/](http://www.techstars.com/companies/stats/)

[2] [http://downtownproject.com/](http://downtownproject.com/)

[3] [http://angel.co/moveline](http://angel.co/moveline)

[4] [http://www.fastcompany.com/3029158/agendas/why-your-
office-n...](http://www.fastcompany.com/3029158/agendas/why-your-office-needs-
a-maker-day)

~~~
lost_my_pwd
Hey, I am one of the devs @ Moveline. If anyone has questions about company,
the stack, or how we develop, feel free to email me
(chris.winberry(at)moveline.com).

------
hyramgraff
MPA - [http://www.consultmpa.com/](http://www.consultmpa.com/) \- Chicago, IL

This is an on-site, full-time position.

== Job Description ==

MPA is building a small, elite team of world-class software engineers to
directly influence the quality and cost of healthcare, addressing the
fundamental challenges facing the healthcare system in the United States.

Our developers write software to:

* support internal analyses of healthcare data

* define and improve overall technical processes

* compute appropriate costs for care and reconcile them to actual costs

* build a suite of packaged products and services that evaluate clinical outcomes of care

* analyze performance data to identify the most appropriate and effective patterns of care

MPA is seeking exceptional software engineers who are deeply committed to
delivering high quality, timely results and who possess a proven ability to
derive and apply practical and creative solutions to difficult technical and
business problems.

Members of this unit will have significant input into and control over
processes, protocols, and tools employed. The firm has historically stored,
manipulated, and analyzed healthcare data using SAS. However, SAS knowledge
and expertise is NOT a prerequisite for this team. MPA’s leadership will
support technologies and tools best suited to the work being performed.

== Skills & Requirements ==

* Experience in analyzing information, software algorithm design, software design, software debugging, software development fundamentals, software documentation, and software testing

* Demonstrated experience translating business needs and requests into functioning software

* Ability to grasp broad concepts, an acute attention to detail, and the capacity to translate between the two

* Ability to meet deadlines, work within project timeframes, and to quickly adapt to changing business needs

* Strong verbal and written communication skills and organizational skills

* Excellent problem solving skills

* Comfort with and capacity to work in a self-directed, unstructured environment

Experience with the following is strongly desirable but not required:

* Healthcare related database experience (e.g. Billing, claims, and registry data)

* Background in statistics, using and creating mathematical models and working with other analytics

== About MPA ==

Founded in 1988, MPA is a small, innovative healthcare consulting firm
addressing the critical issues that currently dominate the national healthcare
debate. The firm provides technical expertise on quality monitoring, quality
improvement, and payment reform. Since its inception, MPA has served
organizations nationwide in every segment of the healthcare industry,
providing groundbreaking solutions that have helped establish our clients as
industry leaders.

To apply, please send an email to hr at consultmpa dot com.

------
davegolland
We're hiring at Prismatic in San Francisco, CA

[http://www.getprismatic.com/jobs](http://www.getprismatic.com/jobs)

== Systems Engineer at Prismatic, San Francisco ==

Prismatic is a great place to be an engineer – we analyze millions of shared
web pages every day, automatically classify them into tens of thousands of
topics, and serve up personalized feeds in real-time using our homegrown,
lightning fast, machine learning-based relevance engine. We are looking to
grow our top-notch team, with both junior and senior-level positions
available.

We are looking for engineers with deep interest and knowledge in at least one
area core to our business (i.e., distributed systems, ops and tooling, machine
learning, designing and building new product features). We’re a small team, so
you will have the opportunity to have a lot of impact, and to learn from peers
who are extremely talented engineers, computer scientists, and data experts.
Our backend is written entirely in Clojure, a JVM-based LISP that is a dream
to work in. Almost none of us knew it before we joined, and we don’t expect
you to either. We are looking for engineers who will fit well within our
engineering culture: You live and die by good abstractions. You know that they
can make the difference between easily understandable and maintainable code,
and a spaghetti mess. You think about edge cases and performance implications,
and anticipate future needs. You read and understand existing code before
diving in and adding your own. You re-use existing code whenever possible,
cleaning it up as needed to be more generally useful. You know when to do it
fast, when to do it right, and how to find the best compromise between the
two. You recognize that we are all stewards of the codebase, not owners. You
leave code better than you found it, and you fix bugs without grumbling about
whose they are. You are a team player who enjoys discussing ideas and
implementations with other engineers.

Here’s a small sampling of the things you will be working on as systems
engineer on the Prismatic team:

\- Making our crawlers and document analysis better and more comprehensive

\- Building out new product features in our API

\- Solving tough systems problems to help us scale reliably and robustly

\- Building and improving Machine Learning systems for ranking, document
analysis, and more

\- Creating tools to assist development and ops

\- Shipping some of the best open-source Clojure libraries out there, and
working with the community to make them better

== Engineering Manager at Prismatic, San Francisco ==

Managers will be responsible for supporting a sizable engineering team, and
applicants can expect to be working on the following problems:

\- Writing and reviewing code in Clojure, Objective C and Android. You should
have great technical depth and a passion for great code.

\- Helping to manage the development roadmap for large portions of the
product, and working with engineers, tech leads, designers and product
managers to efficiently prioritize and execute.

\- Recruiting top candidates for both generalist and specialized engineering
roles

\- Evangelizing our technical brand through external communication, press and
speaking at events

\- Understanding the growth needs of each person you manage, and helping them
continually expand scope and impact within the team.

== Relevance Engineering at Prismatic, San Francisco ==

Here’s a small sampling of the things you will be working on as a relevance
engineer on the Prismatic team:

\- Feature engineering for improving the quality of news feeds through
iterative experiments

\- Building and optimizing recommendations for topics for users to follow

\- Extending and improving the set of topics available to users

\- Systems for quickly training, deploying and testing machine learning models
in production

\- Creating tools to evaluate the performance of existing machine learning
systems

------
melsmo
San Francisco, CA - CoreOS - Full Time -
[https://coreos.com/](https://coreos.com/)

__Product Marketing Manager__

Join the CoreOS team. You'll spend time with the CoreOS line of products to
develop product positioning, create lead gen campaigns and develop an
expertise on the overall market.

You’ll:

-Analyze the CoreOS line of products and determine the best way to price, position and market products in a competitive marketplace.

-Use a data-driven strategy based on customer insight and market research to understand how our products and solutions are doing in the marketplace.

-Create customer-facing collateral such as white papers, customer case studies, and webinars to drive prospects through the sales funnel.

-Design integrated marketing plans across owned, paid, and earned media channels - driven by a rationale for why, when, and how each channel should be used

Requirements:

-You have 5+ years of experience working for an enterprise-focused software, SaaS, or web services company.

-You have a proven track record of marketing to a highly technical audience. You are comfortable working with and marketing to developers and technical buyers within enterprises.

-You like analyzing marketing methods, doubling down on those that work and cutting those that don't.

-You have a passion for measurement, metrics and continuous improvement.

-You are hands on. Passionate. Persistent. Creative. Easy to work with. Get things done.

If interested in the product marketing position please email your resume
and/or Linkedin to mel@coreos.com.

__Engineering Positions__

We are also hiring a number of engineers that are passionate about
infrastructure and open source software in our SF and NYC offices.

Distributed Systems - Help make distributed systems easy. You’ll be working on
our open source projects, etcd and fleet. etcd is being widely adopted by many
different projects, including Pivotal’s Cloud Foundry and Google's Kubernetes,
but it is still a very early project and we need help.

OS - Writing a hobbiest kernel on the weekend? Contributed to Gentoo in 2005?
Hacking on the core of CoreOS might right up your ally. The OS team is
responsible for CoreOS itself, building, patching, and architecting the future
of linux on the server. We work very closely with upstream, contributing
patches to Linux itself, systemd, docker, and any other component that’ll make
CoreOS more successful for our users.

Backend Web - Outside of building a new OS and a new distributed database
(etcd), we are also building backend web services. If you have an interest in
systems, but expertise in backend web development, please consider CoreOS. Our
architecture is a Go based json/http API app server, coupled Angular on the
frontend.

If you are interested in the engineering positions, please email our CEO
directly with your resume or LinkedIn: apolvi@coreos.com

------
pensieri
Expensify-San Francisco, CA-Fulltime, Programmer Extraordinaire

Hey there! Allow us to introduce ourselves. We are Expensify and we do
"expense reports that don't suck!" (Google "expensify" to read more.) We're
getting crushed under an ever-growing pile of super awesome work, and I need
one bright soul to help us dig our way out. I can guarantee you fun, an
amazing opportunity to learn, and the siren's call of distant riches. But only
if you are all of the following:

\- An incredibly hard worker, even when it's not so fun. There is a ton of
work to do, and a lot of it downright sucks. After all — we do the sucky work
so our customers won't need to. I need you to buck up and grind through server
logs, user emails, source code, and bug reports, without complaint or
supervision, and come back asking for more.

\- A cool person to be with. Not a crazy party animal, just someone we can
trust, rely upon, hang out with, bounce ideas off of, and generally interact
with in a positive way, both personally and professionally. In fact, this is
one of the most stringent requirements we have: would you be fun to hang out
with day and night on some remote, exotic beach? This isn't a rhetorical
question, either: every year we take the company overseas for a month (on your
own dime, sorry) and work incredibly hard while having a ton of fun. We've
done Thailand, Mexico, India, Turkey, Croatia and the Philippines. We are
going to Portugal this month! Want to come?

\- Super talented, in a general way. We're going to throw a ton of work at you
of every possible sort, and you need that magic skill of being able to figure
it out even if you have no idea where to start. On any given day you might
bounce between super low-level coding, super high-level technical support,
marketing-driven data-mining, updating our user documentation,
inventing/designing/building some new feature, etc. This is not a code monkey
job — you're going to be a full participant in the process, and you need to
bring your own unique blend of skills to the table.

\- Specifically talented in a programming way. You can instantly visualize
solutions to problems big and small. Your code is always clean, well
commented, has good nomenclature and indentation. You can switch on a dime
between C++, PHP, Bash, Cron, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, jQuery, Dwoo, SQL — not
because you know them all, but because you're the sort of person who can just
pick it up and figure it out. If you're this sort of person, you'll know what
I mean. If not, then this position isn't for you.

And there are a bunch more, but odds are if you got this far, nothing I can do
would stop you from applying. That's a problem because while I know you are
awesome, it's actually really hard and time consuming to find you in the midst
of the literally hundreds of other applications I get from everyone else. So
this is where I'm going to ask my first favor: can you make it really easy and
obvious how great you are, so I don't accidentally overlook you?

There are probably many ways to do that. But the easiest way to do that is to
check out we.are.expensify.com and send in an application(which you can find
at [http://we.are.expensify.com/apply](http://we.are.expensify.com/apply)). We
are excited to hear from you! \-----

------
jetsnoc
KickBack Rewards Systems, Remote (Idaho)

    
    
      KickBack Rewards Systems
      http://www.kickbacksystems.com
      http://careers.kickbacksystems.com
    

KickBack Rewards Systems is a privately held company founded in 1999 that
specializes in customer specific marketing and payments for over 1000 US
clients. Our clients include a half-dozen Fortune 50 companies, one of them is
an anchor partner in our national coalition loyalty program. As the CTO and
Director of Software Development I need some help! You will be joining a
medium sized team of 13 developers who all commit to their projects as a labor
of love and their lives work. If you are interested in any of these positions
my contact information is located under my profile.

-

Back-end engineer

I am looking for that elusive 10x engineer polyglot that can create scalable
back-ends. The right person is on-board with microservices and has been
implementing them since before they were a fad. Message queues, concurrency
and fault tolerance should be second-nature to you. Our current stack is
Python, Celery, and Docker.

-

Front-end engineer

Our front-end tools are all built in AngularJS with a half dozen other
JavaScript libraries like D3. We have some interesting UI/UX challenges in
graphing metrics and representing data that our current front-end team
describe as nothing less than "the most exciting and challenging work they've
had for awhile." You're supported by an incredible UX team to perform the
heavy lifting as far as design and deciding which A/B testing should occur.

-

Mobile Developer

KickBack uses Xamarin (C#) to build a native and compiled mobile application
for iOS and Android. We have an amazing contractor building our app who is
acting as the lead, architect and senior engineer. You'll be working with the
best. We're looking to add a little redundancy and augment the team with
additional resources if we can.

-

Security engineer

Last but not least, I am looking for an Information Systems Security expert.
KRS works in a live transaction processing environment and identifying fraud,
patterns and preventing information breaches and transaction fraud is second
nature to the right candidate. I'm looking for that type-a engineer who cannot
sleep if he or she believes an attack vector exist. He or she has an extreme
sense of responsibility and can execute on delivering best-practice prevention
methods. This role is both advisory ("Team, implement this best practice") and
execution ("Team, I implemented this best practice..") We're lean and mean so
you should have no problem at all hacking on Ruby one day to deploy a new
'hids' through Chef or drafting a Cisco IOS access-list the next.

-

To apply:

Email me, my contact information is located under my profile, or, visit
[http://careers.kickbacksystems.com](http://careers.kickbacksystems.com)

------
lightsidelabs
Lead Software Developer

LightSide Labs - Pittsburgh, PA - www.lightsidelabs.com

\----

We’re a small machine learning and educational technology company hiring our
first Lead Software Developer to manage an existing development team. This
role will be a management position to oversee our development process,
supervise and support our developers in getting their work done, and define
the architecture of our technology for supporting classrooms. You’ll be
building a platform to be used in K-12 schools and universities nationwide, as
well as directly integrating into 3rd-party software used by millions of
students every year.

This role will lead a core team of experienced software developers in a close-
knit, friendly work environment. We want someone who is experienced enough in
both Python and Javascript to be opinionated about what good code looks like;
someone who can spot a bad algorithm, data structure, or code pattern and
quickly teach the developers how to do it better; and someone who can work
with our product owners, business managers, and third-party customers to
define our product roadmap and the path to each release.

This role is being hired locally for our Pittsburgh office. Compensation and
benefits will match market rates, dependent on experience.

\----

Technical Responsibilities:

\- Oversee product releases, agile sprints, and day-to-day deployment of all
software development at the company, keeping track of progress of each member
of the team without micromanaging.

\- Directly contribute to software development initally, growing into a more
purely managerial role over time as our team expands.

\- Translate business requirements and product design plans into realistically
scoped software development tasks, and maintain our team’s development process
to deliver on those plans efficiently.

\- Work with developers personally every day, on tasks from abstract
architecture design to line-by-line code reviews, and find teaching
opportunities to build skills.

\- Ensure best practices for development are defined, and that team members
are following through on them, from high-level product release reviews to
commenting practices in individual files.

\- Collaborate with technical and nontechnical coworkers in other groups,
focusing on product, UX design, quality assurance, R&D, and business
development.

\- Keep management appropriately aware of development status at all times,
including seeing potential problems before they happen and proposing
solutions.

\- Identify new technologies and platforms to improve our existing
infrastructure, balancing new opportunities with stability and scheduling
requirements.

\- Recruit and evaluate new hires as we expand our technical staff over time.

\----

Necessary Requirements:

\- 5+ years experience in professional software development.

\- Past management experience in a professional context.

\- Excellent communication skills, from discussing high-level strategic plans
with 3rd-party executives to training and on-boarding new developer hires.

\- Deep knowledge of Javascript and Python in a web application context.

\- Strong opinions about software development practices, including agile
development, code reviews, teamwork, and task management.

\- Strong opinions about scalability, code complexity, computational
efficiency, and maintaining uptime in an online software application.

\- Great interpersonal and management skills to maintain a positive and
friendly development culture in the office.

\- Excitement about building software in educational technology and using
machine learning in applications that support students and teachers in
schools.

\----

Preferred Experience:

\- Scientific Python using the Numpy/Scipy/Scikit-learn toolchain.

\- Javascript application frameworks, especially AngularJS.

\- Experience with cloud hosting services, especially Amazon Web Services.

\- Machine learning and natural language processing experience or interest.

\- Continuous integration, source code management, and automated testing
tools.

------
capkutay
WebAction - Downtown Palo Alto, CA

jobs@webaction.com

Hiring Front-End Developers and Platform Engineers (java).

WebAction is a real-time data management platform that bridges the gap between
users and terabytes/petabytes of diverse, fast moving, and physically
disparate data with a simple, SQL interface and state-of-the-art visual app
designer.

On top of this platform, we build engaging, visual web applications for users
to explore and visualize their data.

We do this by offering real-time ingestion of data from logs/databases,
distributed stream processing (think storm), distributed caching, and
interactive full-text/analytic queries in one platform.

Our customers use WebAction to solve a variety of next-generation data
management challenges including fraud detection, money laundering, and real-
time predictive forecasting.

Founded by a team of Silicon Valley veterans with proven track records,
WebAction is backed by some of the most respected names in Silicon Valley.
We're also well funded (recently raised $11m Series B by a private equity firm
with a $15 billion fund).

We offer a competitive salary, excellent benefits package, generous equity for
the right candidates. Our office is also a short walk from some great
restaurants and coffee spots (philz) on University Avenue in sunny Downtown
Palo Alto.

For the Front-End Engineer Position:

-Turn mockups and wireframes into functional, fluid web components

-Implementing beautiful and robust visualization using d3.js or other js/HTML5 charting libraries

Requirements:

-Strong knowledge of Javascript, CSS, HTML, and jQuery

-Experience with front-end frameworks like LESS, Grunt, Requre/AMD

-Enthusiasm for working in a startup environment

Nice to haves

-You’re interested in designing engaging and intuitive user experiences

-Experience with Backbone.js, angular.js or other front-end MV* frameworks

-An interest in the type of scalable systems you hear about at Google, Facebook, Twitter, etc.

-You’re interested in telling stories and revealing anomalies through data visualization

For the Platform Engineering position, we ask that you have experience writing
clean code in Java and have a strong desire and skills to work on a scalable,
highly optimized data management infrastructure. We ask that you have the
following skills:

-Large-scale distributed systems

-Highly available, highly scalable architectures, Hadoop (MapReduce / Pig / Zookeeper)

\- Data Serialization (Avro / Thrift / Protocol Buffers)

\- Experience with HBase or Cassandra or Elasticsearch

-Real-time messaging (0MQ / Kestrel / Kafka or similar), Real-time event processing, Continuous Queries

If this sounds like you, shoot us an e-mail at jobs@WebAction.com

------
rickychang
Switch - [http://switchapp.com](http://switchapp.com) \- New York, NY

Looking front-end and full-stack engineers.

We’re building a data-driven platform for job discovery. Our goal is to
fundamentally change the way people find their next job. We're focused on
making it easy for people with jobs to discretely explore new opportunities
and connect directly with employers looking to hire.

Our engineering team is small and passionate about combining data and design
to build the best product. We're looking to grow our engineering team by
adding a front-end engineer and a full-stack engineer. Both folks will have a
opportunity to have a huge impact on a very small team and will be working
closely with our founders and CTO (that's me). Our team loves wearing many
hats, and we’re looking for folks that feel the same way. In addition to
shaping and building iOS and web apps, you will also have the opportunity to
scale our Python API backend, perform data-analysis on our behavioral data,
improve our matching algorithms, and generate product ideas.

Front-end Engineer:

We’re looking for someone to help us expand Switch beyond iOS, building web
apps that connect with our platform. The ideal candidate is a Javascript / CSS
whiz with a portfolio of great web apps they’ve built. Web design experience
is a huge plus.

Skills:

    
    
      * Excellent knowledge of HTML, Javascript, CSS (LESS / Sass), and Git
      * Working knowledge of Python and SQL
      * Experience with MVC Javascript frameworks like AngularJS
      * Experience building apps powered by REST APIs
      * Strong desire to learn and grow as a developer
      * Great sense of design and product
      * iOS / Android experience is huge plus
    

Full-stack Engineer:

We're looking for a full-stack developer who loves implementing ideas end-to-
end. Our current team will start with a product idea, come up with a data
model, implement a new API endpoint, write unit tests, optimize query
performance, and add new features to our iOS app that call that endpoint.
We're constantly growing as developers each day and are looking for folks that
are eager to leverage their previous experience, but also want to grow and
learn new technologies / languages. Our ideal candidate has built web apps /
mobile apps implementing both front-end and back-end features. Our current API
is built using Python (Django). We also use Scala for some data science
applications.

Skills:

    
    
      * Strong backend skills implementing APIs for web apps
      * Experience building front-end features (web / mobile)
      * Familiarity with some of technologies we use: Python (Django), Obj-C, Scala
      * Strong desire to learn and grow as a developer
      * iOS / Android experience is huge plus
    

If you're interested, please email jobs@switchapp.com

------
hirobert
The Noun Project - Los Angeles, CA

[http://thenounproject.com/jobs/](http://thenounproject.com/jobs/)

jobs@thenounproject.com

\--------------------------

Django / Python Developer

The Job: The Noun Project isn't just a library of icons: it's an active venue
for ideas, where users share and create our visual language. We need a full-
time Python developer to make this space available, functional and evolving.
The right candidate is a life learner with a proven background in modern MVC
frameworks (Django and the like), fluency in Javascript (jQuery and
CoffeeScript) and an understanding of APIs. They should be both disciplined
and imaginative in their work, a great communicator and a clean coder. Those
with a working knowledge of front-end development and an interest in web
standards will be at an advantage.

The Traits: You're a developer with several projects under your belt. You
understand how to validate user input and optimize queries to make fewer
database calls. You’re also familiar with making requests to REST-ish APIs.

The Responsibilities: Developing user facing features with Django Working
directly with designers and front-end developers

The Perks: Market salary Generous benefits Valuable equity Creative work
environment Ability to really affect a product We're small. We all share our
ideas. We all collaborate.

When you apply for this position, make sure to send your resume and a link to
your personal site or portfolio. Developers without a website or web portfolio
need not apply.

\----------------------------

Senior Interaction Designer

The Job: The Noun Project is seeking an ambitious lead interaction designer
based in LA. The right candidate has an understanding of design, interactions,
and a passion for visual communication.

The Traits: Applicants must have experience working on a variety of projects,
including mobile, web, and desktop, and have a proven background in leadership
and creative direction. Individuals should also be familiar with HTML,
JavaScript (jQuery), and CSS. Those with an an interest in making the world a
better place will be at an advantage.

The Perks: Market Salary Generous benefits Valuable equity Creative work
environment Ability to really affect a product We're small. We all share our
ideas. We all collaborate.

When you apply for this position, make sure to send your resume and a link to
your personal site or portfolio. Designers without a website or web portfolio
need not apply.

[http://thenounproject.com/jobs/](http://thenounproject.com/jobs/)

jobs@thenounproject.com

------
kordless
San Francisco, CA - Remote Core Team Members for the Utter.io Project

For a quick preview of the technology, please visit
[http://stackmonkey.com/launcher](http://stackmonkey.com/launcher) or watch
the video: [https://vimeo.com/104552201](https://vimeo.com/104552201)

\---

Introduction (The Pitch)

Utter.io is like AirBnb or Lyft for excess compute: The utter.io project
provides fast location and provisioning of compute resources within a
cooperative set of systems managed by OpenStack operators. Resource accounting
inside the network is settled with Bitcoin and purchases of compute instances
can be made by users without an account. Additionally, groups of operators can
form adhoc hybrid clouds, allowing fast scaling and sharing of excess compute
resources between trusted entities. If you are familiar with cloud
terminology, this idea may be one possible solution to some of the challenges
in achieving a global cloud federation.

It is my belief that crypto currency technologies can bring a new category to
the existing cloud offerings of compute, storage, and network. That new
category is trust. While conversations about how crypto currencies affect our
financial systems are definitely interesting, paying for compute, storage and
network with stored trust is an awe inspiring vision of the future.

More information is available on the public Github repos for the project (keep
in mind the utter.io site is not live yet):
[https://github.com/StackMonkey](https://github.com/StackMonkey)

The fund raise for the Utter.io Open Source project will be done using
decentralized raise methodologies sometime in early 2015 via token issuance
similar to Ethereum, Maidsafe or Storj. A more traditional fund raise is
currently underway for StackMonkey, and will be used to build the first of
many specific knowledge based offerings on top of the technologies being built
with Utter.io.

\---

Objectives and Team Overview

This is a pre-raise, core team buildout of roughly 4-5 individuals who will
join me in an Open Source project that spans two distinct technologies:
OpenStack and Bitcoin. Individuals are expected to be experts in at least one
of these fields and moderately versed in the other.

I am 47, well versed in both technologies, program in Python/JavaScript, have
written all the software to date in the repositories, have started, run and
exited other startups, live in the SF Bay Area, excel at fund raising,
marketing, leading, and enabling individuals to grow in their careers. I am
passionate about this project because I believe infrastructure is meant to be
open, transparent and trustworthy. To me, there is no greater cause than
providing individuals access to trustworthy commodity grade compute.

\---

Desired Skills

Work will need to be conducted around operational crypto contracts, scheduling
of Bitcoin micropayments, integration of blockchain nodes in the appliances,
decentralized SSL tunnel solutions, OpenStack deployment methodologies,
OpenStack SDN and general network architecture, distributed systems
architecture, Python application frameworks, including AppEngine and Flask,
UX/UI/design experience with operational software, and developer focused
evangelism.

If you find this opportunity interesting, consider it worthy of your passion,
and you are looking at a 2-3 month timeframe for a change in your career,
please drop me a line. I'm kordless at stackmonkey dot com.

Thank you for reading and best of luck in all that you do! These are exciting
times.

------
jamalex
Learning Equality - Python/Django/Backbone OSS developer - San Diego (full-
time or intern) or remote (contractor)

## About us

Learning Equality is a recently formed nonprofit that builds and supports
open-source
([https://github.com/learningequality/](https://github.com/learningequality/))
educational software designed to increase learning opportunities for
communities with limited or no access to the Internet. We do this work because
we believe deeply in the transformative power that learning can have on
people's lives, and are passionate about social justice and breaking down the
barriers that prevent many people from reaching their full potential and
living empowered lives.

We started out as a group of students volunteering on the open-source KA Lite
project ([https://learningequality.org/ka-
lite/](https://learningequality.org/ka-lite/)), an offline version of Khan
Academy, which we first announced publicly in December of 2012. An
enthusiastic global response led to a flood of requests for support, features,
and partnerships, and we soon realized we needed to establish a solid
foundation to support the project and the longer-term vision, so we
incorporated as a nonprofit in April of 2013. We have been fortunate enough to
raise some funding to support our continued work, and now have 3 full-time
employees, as well as a number of contractors and interns, alongside a
community of volunteers and open-source contributors. We are leasing space in
the Qualcomm Institute Innovation Space on the UC San Diego campus, and
collaborate closely with researchers and students across the campus.

We're now looking to grow our core team by hiring someone who will help us to
drive our mission and projects forward, playing a strong collaborative and
leadership role in both the development process and in the organization as a
whole. We have a lot we want to accomplish, and want to continue building a
positive, dynamic, and diverse team to help ensure our vision flourishes.

## Our plans

KA Lite has now been installed thousands of times in over 120 countries
([https://learningequality.org/ka-lite/map/](https://learningequality.org/ka-
lite/map/)), in contexts as varied as low-income schools in India, orphanages
in Cameroon, prisons across the United States, refugee programs in Lebanon,
and First Nations community centers in northern Canada. We plan to continue
developing KA Lite, adding features and improving the user experience, and
supporting deployments around the world.

Next up, we are preparing for the development of a platform, building upon the
KA Lite codebase, that will empower users to create, curate, share, and learn
from diverse forms of openly licensed content, in both online and offline
environments. This will involve building tools for authoring videos and
exercises, an app ecosystem for embedding and distributing HTML5 educational
bundles, features for discovering and communicating with other devices peer-
to-peer over a local network, interfaces and web-based visualizations for
exploring student data, and systems for motivating, engaging, and guiding
learners.

## About you

* You care deeply about making the world a better place, believe in the power of learning, strive to promote equality, and resonate with our statement of core values ([https://learningequality.org/about/values/](https://learningequality.org/about/values/)).

* You are comfortable in a leadership role, e.g. taking responsibility for a core component of a project, and mentoring students, interns, and contractors.

* You love to build things, and like to think carefully about how best to serve user needs.

* You have skills and experience with web development/design, hopefully using some subset of the following stack: Python, Django, HTML5, Javascript, Backbone.js, and CSS/LESS (visual design tools also a plus).

* FLE is still a small startup, and we each wear many hats, and thus experience in any of the following areas would be valued (though in no way required): Education (e.g. teaching), Networking (protocols, APIs, etc), Databases (schemas, efficiency, replication, etc), Hardware sourcing (finding providers, bulk ordering, build-to-order processes), Quality Assurance (automated and/or manual testing).

## About the job

* We're looking to fill a full-time position (possibly starting with a 3-month trial period contract, as negotiated), with a modest salary, 401(k) matching, and health care options. If you feel you might not yet have enough experience for the full-time position, but are excited about what we're doing, contact us anyway, as we have an internship program that could be a way to learn, and get your foot in the door!

* We offer flexible schedules and vacation time. We emphasize a healthy work-life balance, accomplishing as much as we can while also taking care of ourselves and our families, and having fun!

* Your exact title in the organization would be determined in collaboration with you, on the basis of the skills you bring to the table, and the focus of the role you'll be playing on the team. See our team page for some examples of current and past titles ([https://learningequality.org/about/team/](https://learningequality.org/about/team/)).

* You'd be working and living in sunny San Diego, at our offices on the lively UCSD campus. We can help out with relocation costs, and in certain cases we may be able to look at options for remote contract work if you're unable to move.

Apply online at
[https://learningequality.org/about/jobs/](https://learningequality.org/about/jobs/),
or reach out to us with any questions at jobs@learningequality.org!

------
nlavezzo
FoundationDB - Developer; Sales Engineer - DC, Boston, Bay Area

\--------------------------------- ---- About FoundationDB -------
---------------------------------

FoundationDB is the company behind the eponymous distributed database.
FoundationDB's primary product - its Key-Value Store - is unique in the
database market. It is a distributed, high performance, exceptionally fault-
tolerant ordered key/value store that supports true, no asterisk, ACID
transactions across all data in a cluster. The unique characteristics of the
key-value store make it relatively easy to build stateless layers that expose
different data models at the top and store all of their state in they
key/value store at the bottom, using ACID transactions. The product vision is
to make it possible for organizations to store all of their state in
FoundationDB, while providing their application developers access to all of
the various data models and APIs that they want to use for their applications.

\--------------------------------- - Developer - DC or Boston Area -
---------------------------------

FoundationDB is currently seeking exceptional developers to join our growing
team. In this position you will help us continue to build the next generation
of transactional database technology. You will work with a team of exceptional
engineers with backgrounds from top CS programs, research fields, and
successful startups. We don’t just write software, we build our own languages,
simulations, and state of the art tools to write better software.

Key Responsibilities:

* Working closely with other development team members on core and layer development.

* Thinking about high-level and long-term implications of design decisions

* Taking significant ownership in projects

* Doing a significant amount of actual coding each day

* Contributing to our dynamic entrepreneurial environment Required Skills:

* A good attitude, friendly personality, and strong work ethic

* Strong systems programming experience

* A high level of interest in software engineering and computer science

* Ability to work legally in the US

Beneficial, But Not Required Skills:

* Experience working on large software development projects

* Proficiency in C++

* Experience with distributed systems development

* An interesting portfolio of side projects that show you enjoy solving problems

* Experience interacting with users

* Strong verbal and written communication skills

Apply here for DC area: [https://foundationdb.com/jobs/8923-Developer-Tysons-
Corner-V...](https://foundationdb.com/jobs/8923-Developer-Tysons-Corner-VA-
Washington-DC-?gh_jid=8923)

Apply here for Boston area: [https://foundationdb.com/jobs/10443-Developer-
Boston-Cambrid...](https://foundationdb.com/jobs/10443-Developer-Boston-
Cambridge-?gh_jid=10443)

\------------------------------------- Sales Engineer - DC, Boston, Bay Area
-------------------------------------

FoundationDB is currently seeking Sales Engineers to join our growing team. In
this position you will be the technical representative for FoundationDB's
products and services. Your mission will be to work with our Sales team to
ensure the successful closure of software and services sales, while laying the
foundation for customer success. This role requires deep, hands-on database
and/or development experience - you will be much more than a powerpoint
jockey. You will be writing “Layers” and contributing them to the FoundationDB
community. You will architect and deliver technology solutions for customers,
prospects and partners. Experience with the entire customer success lifecycle
is crucial – conception, solution architecture, technology evaluation,
solution presentation, pilot, production, performance optimization and
maintenance & support.

Working knowledge of high-performance cloud architectures and distributed
database systems (SQL & NoSQL) as well as hands-on engineering is essential.
We're looking for customer-facing, hands-on technologists with a track record
of success to join us in locations throughout North America. Sales Engineers
are responsible for actively driving and managing the technology evaluation
stage of the sales process; working in conjunction with the sales team as the
key technical advisor and product advocate. Presenting FoundationDB products
as well as building strong relationships with key sponsors both during and
after the sales cycle.

The Sales Engineer must be able to articulate technology and product
positioning to both business and technical users across a wide variety of
horizontal solution landscapes and in vertical industries. He or she must be
able to rapidly identify all technical issues of assigned accounts to assure
complete customer satisfaction through all stages of the sales process. Sales
Engineers must be able to establish and maintain strong relationships
throughout the sales, and then customer success, cycles.

An existing network and/or relationships within the DevOps community in Cloud,
SaaS, eCommerce, Media & Entertainment and/or Financial organizations is a
plus.

Key Responsibilities:

* Partner with the Sales team and Account Executives to achieve defined sales goals.

* Propose technical and business solutions in support of sales activities.

* Present technical and business aspects of proposed solutions to prospective and existing customers.

* Assist with strategy development within the target accounts by building customer relationships.

* Manage target accounts that may span multiple Account Executives.

* Work with Partners to achieve defined sales goals.

* Lead efforts to ensure the delivery of all technical resources into the sales campaigns.

* Assist in the production of RFPs and other proposals to prospective and existing customers.

* Responsible for development and delivery of consistently high-quality product demonstrations focused on advancing the sales cycle and addressing specific customer needs.

* Responsible for the design and delivery of on or off site technical Proof-of-Concepts for prospective customers.

* Responsible for representing the product to customers; and at field events such as conferences, seminars, etc. * Work with colleagues across the organization to receive the support needed to accomplish the technical goals.

* Creative solution development and presentation based on customer requirements, challenges and needs.

* Sphere of Influence: Sales team, customers and prospective customers, partners

Technical Skills: Experience with one or more in each of the categories below

Engineering: Java, Ruby, Python, PHP, Node,js, C/C++/C#, .NET, SQL, Go,
Erlang, Scala

Databases / State Storage Systems: Relational (Oracle, SQL Server, MySQL,
PostgreSQL), NoSQL (key value, document, graph, columnar), Time Series
databases

Operating Systems: Linux, Windows, Macintosh OS Required Skills:

* 8+ years of related experience in IT.

* 5+ years of specialized experience in software development or software delivery organization.

* Previous experience with architecture, design, build and management of distributed applications, databases

* Previous experience providing database and/or NoSQL solutions

* Previous experience with data infrastructure tools – Integration, ETL, MDM, data quality

* Previous experience with Time Series applications

* Experience with Linux, Windows system configuration or Network configuration (TCP/IP, web servers, firewalls, security).

* Extensive experience in production environments (application servers, web servers, databases), together with experience working with DevOps teams.

* History of success with Enterprise customer sales cycles, prototypes or large-scale development and deployment projects.

* Technical depth to respond to all functional and technical elements of RFIs/RFPs.

* Proven success conveying customer requirements to Product Management teams.

* Strong verbal and written communication skills, customer interaction, requirements analysis, presentations, training, requirements specifications, system design, and documentation of user guides.

* Bachelor’s degree in Engineering, Math, Computer Science, or equivalent background.

* Willingness to travel to customer locations.

Apply here: [https://foundationdb.com/jobs/10431-Sales-
Engineer?gh_jid=10...](https://foundationdb.com/jobs/10431-Sales-
Engineer?gh_jid=10431)

------
jzarge
Principal/Senior Software Engineers- Application Development C++ (New
Product/Team) - Burlington, MA USA

POSITION PROFILE: You will one of the founding members of the PowerFLOW Studio
team. This is a high visibility product that will consolidate Exa's pre-
processing, post-processing, and run submission/monitoring tools into one
integrated environment with a focus on multi-run projects, multi-run analysis,
and design optimization studies. PowerFLOW Studio will provide a platform for
future additions to Exa’s technology portfolio.

We’re at the early stages of designing and implementing PowerFLOW Studio. The
tool will have a variety of major capabilities, including data visualization,
both desktop and web interfaces, database access, remote job execution,
support for design optimization studies, and job management controls. In these
projects, a particular emphasis will be placed on usability (intuitive
controls and user work-flow), performance (CPU & memory usage, file I/O,
etc.), and extensibility.

Exa’s work environment is informal, collaborative, and supportive of
individual growth in talent and leadership. As part of our small development
team, you will:

    
    
      • Be responsible for the design and implementation of new product features as well as the maintenance of existing functionality.
      • Make significant contributions to PowerFLOW Studio from day one and expected to take ownership of various portions of the product.
      • Coordinate the input of a variety of domain experts (for example, aerodynamicists) as design considerations, so technical communication and comprehension skills are very important.
      • Produce functional and technical designs which effectively balance customer needs and implementation considerations, so a clearheaded and methodical approach to problem solving is also very important.
      • Provide technical leadership to other developers on the team.
     

REQUIREMENTS: The ideal candidates would meet all of the following
requirements, but we will seriously consider candidates who combine
demonstrated software development talent with an eagerness to learn new
skills. You should possess most of the following:

    
    
      • BS or MS in Computer Science, Engineering, Mathematics or a related discipline
      • 2 - 7 years experience designing and developing complex commercial software systems
      • Excellent C++ programming skills and familiarity with STL
      • Solid grounding in computer science theory
      • Intellectual curiosity. Regardless of your background, you will encounter new technologies  and problem domains here. A natural curiosity is a great asset in this environment.
      • Experience designing and implementing graphical user interfaces using a high-level toolkit (ideally Qt) on Windows and/or Linux
      • Excellent English written and verbal communication skills
      • Solid organizational skills; Able to handle multiple tasks/projects simultaneously
      • Strong problem-solving skills; ability to thrive in a fast-paced, challenging environment; strong desire to learn.
     

Additional Skills & Experience: Experience with one or more is a plus:

    
    
      • Usability concerns as they apply to user interface design
      • Python scripting language
      • General Computer Aided Engineering (CAE) familiarity
     

COMPENSATION AND BENEFITS: Exa offers competitive compensation, stock options
and a dynamic, growing company environment. Benefits include comprehensive
coverage for medical, dental, life, disability, flexible spending accounts,
401K savings plan with company match, vacations and holidays, flexible work
schedule and free access to our on campus fitness club, classes and amenities
center.

TO APPLY: For immediate consideration, please send your resume to
vizjobs@exa.com with the Job Title: Principal/Senior Software Engineer -
Studio in the Subject line. Exa Corporation 55 Network Drive Burlington, MA
01803 vizjobs@exa.com www.exa.com

------
jarmitage
ROLI – London, UK – Full Time – [https://www.roli.com](https://www.roli.com)

\------------------------------

Senior Embedded Linux Engineer

Senior Software Engineer

Software, Mechanical and Electronic Engineers

Product Managers

+10 other roles [1]

\------------------------------

We are a design-led technology start-up based in Dalston, London. Founded in
2009 by Roland Lamb, we make hardware and software products and services
designed to increase the bandwidth of interaction between people and
technology. Our first product offering, the Seaboard GRAND series, is the
first demonstration of our patent-pending SEA Interface technology, and
recently won the Design Museum's Product of the Year Award 2014 [2]. We have
just raised our Series A funding round of $12.8m [3] with Balderton Capital,
FirstMark Capital, Index Ventures and Universal Music Group [4], and are now
looking for outstanding individuals to help us grow.

\------------------------------

We pride ourselves in making ROLI a great place to work. As we develop as a
company we are looking for the right people to grow our team. If you are
looking for a healthy and challenging working environment in a vibrant London
start-up, we have the perfect opportunity for you.

If you are interested, feel free to contact me directly at jack [at] roli
[dot] com. Highlights include:

• Join a fast-­growing team with an exceptionally diverse range of skills,
interests and talents

• Participate in cutting­-edge design and innovation that will change the way
people physically interact with technology

• Take advantage of our in­ house recording studio, fully equipped kitchen and
state­-of-­the-­art design lab

• Enjoy a daily team vegetarian lunch and fresh bread baked daily in the
office, limitless home­made GOLDnola and the outpourings of our juicer

[1] [https://www.roli.com/careers](https://www.roli.com/careers)

[2] [http://designmuseum.org/exhibitions/2014/designs-of-the-
year...](http://designmuseum.org/exhibitions/2014/designs-of-the-year-2014)

[3] [http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2014/05/21/rolis-new-
mus...](http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2014/05/21/rolis-new-musical-
keyboard-makes-fans-of-vcs-to-the-tune-of-12-8m/)

[4] [http://www.balderton.com/news/revolutionary-music-
keyboard-f...](http://www.balderton.com/news/revolutionary-music-keyboard-
firm-roli-raises-12-8m-from-leading-investment-houses-to-scale-production-604)

------
biomimic
SF Bay Area: GenoPharmix - Genomic Data Science Focused on Human Health &
Lifespan

Full or part-time, Interns welcome.

\- Software Developer with an interest in Vector Space, advanced experimental
machine learning, inductive logic programming, cognitive computing,
Computational Theory of the Mind (CTM) and other biomimetic approaches to
finding meaningful patterns in non-sparse large data set verticals in the Life
Sciences areas.

Email: genopharmix@gmail.com [http://genopharmix.com](http://genopharmix.com)

------
kedargj
Sencha ([http://www.sencha.com](http://www.sencha.com)), Redwood City, CA
__Software Engineers - Frameworks and Tools __

We are looking for software engineers to join our Frameworks and Tools teams.

As a Sencha Framework Engineer, you will help define, lead and deliver future
releases of our JavaScript frameworks ( Sencha Ext JS, Sencha Touch, …) Sencha
frameworks are object-oriented JavaScript frameworks for building complex,
cross-browser web applications for desktop and mobile. They feature rich
interface capabilities, a clean, extensible component model and are highly
optimized for size and performance.

Do you like to: \- Work in a collaborative environment with product
management, QA and documentation to create easy to use, efficient and powerful
features? \- Push your javascript, HTML & CSS capabilities to the max building
industry leading frameworks? \- Use your imagination to build the next
generation of components that simplify building world class web applications?

If yes, then we would like to hear from you at sencha@gapjumpers.me or take a
technical challenge for an immediate interview call at
[https://www.gapjumpers.me/questions/sencha-
inc/qs-128/](https://www.gapjumpers.me/questions/sencha-inc/qs-128/)

\-------------------- We are also seeking a talented build and tools engineer
to help us create high quality products that will delight our developer
community.

As a Tools Engineer, you'll be building advanced modern web applications
requires powerful yet simple tools. Helping Sencha define the future of web
application development and the tools that developers use to build those
applications. Sencha is developing SDKs that are being used by hundreds of
thousands of developers to build state-of-the art web applications across the
complete range of desktop and mobile devices.

Are you excited about the challenges faced by our developer community? Then we
want you to tell us what you think about it at
[https://www.gapjumpers.me/questions/sencha-
inc/qs-127/](https://www.gapjumpers.me/questions/sencha-inc/qs-127/)

Send in your applications to sencha@gapjumpers.me or answer technical
challenges for our open roles at [https://www.gapjumpers.me/questions/sencha-
inc/](https://www.gapjumpers.me/questions/sencha-inc/) if you want to jump the
CV queue and directly interview with our engineering leads.

------
sarahjames
Is it really that recruiting is a form of sale, I was truly unaware about it.
You can have a look at [http://www.showpo.com/](http://www.showpo.com/)

------
IkmoIkmo
Pretty much every bitcoin company out there. There's close to a quarter
billion dollars of VC funding pouring in and it's very much a global
phenomenon in every continent. A lot of reputable companies, two of which have
had $150m valuations (the first two on the following list) earlier this year.

e.g. Coinbase, Bitpay, Circle, Blockchain.info.

Mostly engineering, backend, frontend, web & native apps, a fair bit of
security and UX, too.

Check out coinality.com for example for lots of jobs, lots of stuff on Angel
List too.

